# So... What did you do on your Diesel Today????



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

My friend in the Mk2 Forum has mentioned this kind of thread and I figured why not try it in the diesel forum?
Screw the whole copy cat issue, I don't care... This is strictly for fun so no Mk1 & 2 Gassers whining about it..
I'll state the obvious...
Put 11 Gallons of fuel in it @ $5.29 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Made a shim out of a beer can to get my triming belt to track on the IP sprocket properly..


----------



## Camero6989 (Oct 11, 2007)

Rotated my engine to TDC locked it there.... the proceeded to take apart a injector while still on the engine.... and lost the shim....


----------



## crsmp5 (May 26, 2005)

drove the 90 td passat wagon, drove the 82 td truck and then the 81 shat coupe to work..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (crsmp5)*

Replaced the vacumn line inside my mk3 tdi ECU and installed some after market chips. Later in the evening I wrote "soot" on the bumper aboce the tail pipe


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (dieselwagen)*

i painted mine


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

Cut apart a TT exhaust system I had on my old GLI in preperation for fitment on my Coupe. The other day I replaced the harmonic balancer and serp. belt tensioner pulley. A few days after that I replaced the Ebay"rebuilt" alt. I bought last year w/a genuine Bosch reman'd alt 'cause the armature shaft was worn beneath the pulley side bearing. Once I finish rebuilding this Multiquip 25Kw genset in my garage I'll fit the exhaust to Dumpy (hopefully next week).


----------



## Flapjack (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*

walked by it wondering when I'll have time to rebuild the turbo, replace the rear motor mount, figure out why that last bolt won't go into the trans . ...


----------



## Flapjack (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (dieselwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselwagen* »_made a ghetto ram-air setup out of cardboard
behind the pass. ..

I love cardboard mods! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (Camero6989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camero6989* »_Rotated my engine to TDC locked it there.... the proceeded to take apart a injector while still on the engine.... and lost the shim.... 

Did you ever find the shim???


----------



## Slowhare (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (Four_Footed_Beast)*

I pulled a stupid move..... I forgot to remove the injector locking pin and tried starting the car! Lost my flywheel TDC mark, Luckily I marked TDC on my crank pulley, found TDC again,locked in the cam, and Injector.... and it started right up again. This was the first time the Rabbit has been started in almost 2 years. I replaced the old motor with a 1.6 Motor from an 85 Jetta. Sounds good so far....This has been a spring project, but thats what I did today.


----------



## Camero6989 (Oct 11, 2007)

I did find the shim. Plugged up the injector hole, and sprayed the engine out with some high pressure water. Then ran a old speaker magnet across the ground. Lucky me I found it right away. Still doesn't run, though the POS jetta still does... (hmmm maybe I should start calling the one that doesn't run the POS...) anyway Today I bought my very own Bentley Manual. Replaced all my turn signal bulbs and one head light. Fixed my break issue (corroded fuse socket) and wired my jerry rigged alternator light to the fuse panel. The POS is almost back together. Just need to find a coolent temp relay.


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

Broke my downpipe on the way home from work. YES!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (BUNNYLOVE)*

I took the tuning box out of my DZSL SLC because of the broken ARP diff bolts


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (G60ING)*

Fixed my ignition switch, Replaced the drivers wing window, rolled up the rear window(broken regulator), re keyed the hatch lock and removed my sunroof crank. Sunroofs been glued shut sense winter!!!
O, and drove it 200 miles round trip to the beach!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Four_Footed_Beast)*

My elbow/shoulder are finally getting back in shape to work on the car again after a boating related accident Fathers Day weekend. Thank you Lord.
Monday- removed dash bezel to re-install original radio properly (it was just kinda laying in the hole when I got car). Discovered it wasn't even necessary to remove the bezel because it just "clip fits" in the bezel hole and has a guide pin stud to hold it up in the rear.







At least I know how to remove the dash bezel and etc,,, if ever needed.








Then removed rain tray to clean and prep it for a repair. Removed hood insulator pad for some cleaning. Sprayed a can of degreaser in some areas of engine bay and the insulator pad.
Tuesday- masked and painted both quarter panels that I had previously stripped to metal and epoxy primered.
Wednesday- primed an area on the roof. Went and bought a big metric bolt and two matching nuts to use as tool to remove tranny drain plug and tranny fluid level inspection hole plug.
Checked a few more local places for a suitable air inlet hose - still no luck. But finding more last resort possibilities along the way.
By end of the weekend hope to paint roof, rebuild shifter relay linkage, weld/repair a spot on exhaust pipe in front of muffler, engine oil change and fresh tranny lube.


----------



## Highland (Jul 19, 2008)

Tried to make a puller for an injector pump sprocket. Then went out in the back allies and made a deal for more VW Diesel junk to haul home. The way I look at it a guy can never have enough VW diesel parts. I love/hate the little bastards.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Painted the roof on car.
Rebuilt the shifter relay linkage assemblies along with a new selector shaft boot. Turned out great -- and looks SO much better. That sh!t was a mess in that dark hole down there.
Popped in my new timing hole bung with new bung plug (lol), and new hood prop rod retainer clip. wooooooo its getting fancy now.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoSurrenderAG* »_325,000 on the original engine and I demand 150,000 more.

Keep it rolling Killer. Good luck on your inspection.
I got a late start today. HOT too.
Getting the muffler pipe joint to come loose/apart from the resonator pipe joint gave me a damn fit today !! Determination finally got the better of me - and the pipe. Broke it off just in front of muffler where I was gonna repair it. Then I got the pipe joint seperated/apart - finally.
Might be for the best since it changed my attack plan on the repair to a higher level. Just sucks that it broke - I'll have to put it all back on car to fit it up - tack it - then pull it back off and finish weld. But its gonna be a better repair.
I told a few people I thought this was the original exhaust system still intact. They said NO WAY with 330,000+ miles. That it must have been replaced by a VW dealership with Genuine parts.
Well I cleaned the muffler up with scotchbrite today and rinsed it off, lo and behold theres a date code on it. 04/89 - car was built 05/89.
DAMN ! This car is so original and well kept mechanically it blows me away. I'm expecting another 300,000 out of it going by how it is now. Doubt I'll live long enough to break a Million.
These little freight trains impress the heck out of me.


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Got my 2003 Golf TDI 130 aboout two weeks ago. 
Refueled it today and got in 28 liters (about 7 gallons at $8.95 per gallon) Had driven about 540 km on that fuel so I got an average of 5,3 litres/100 km or about 44-45 mpg... 
Also have ordered some parts for it just to make it alittle more personal....
Here's what it looked like when I got it home...


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (dieselwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselwagen* »_--yesterday i swapped the factory 13" steels. with a set of vw alloys on 185/60R14.

Hey Dwagon, I'm gonna change from 13" to 14" too. Could you let me know how much it seems to effect the speedometer reading when you can ? I'm thinking we will need to recalibrate (change speedo gear).
---------------------------------------

Here's a pic of my date coded muffler. When it was on car covered in soot etc... I just took it as all being the part number.
I broke the pipe about an inch from factory weld. So I was able to weld this repair sleeve strait to the factory weld at the inlet bung. Triple pass welded the Hel| out of it !
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...r.jpg
The reason I needed to remove the whole assembly to start with was because of this bracket the factory welds on. It was not going to let me get the mig gun where I needed to. I was going to have to cut it off and then weld it back after repair.
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
Originally was just going to use half round pieces to fix the inlet pipe - then weld the bracket back on and be done.
Its gotten a little deeper than the original plan had hoped for, but its going to be a whole lot stronger now and last longer too. The top portions of the bends in front of muffler were the weak points on pipe.
I'm beefing those areas up to be really strong and structural.


----------



## YUAH (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Hit my top speed... 73 MPH







.......82' Diesel Caddy 212k all original


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (YUAH)*

After getting tags, I drove my car to work this morning. Here's the 5:30am pic I snapped







(yeh, it's a cell phone, cry)


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
Hey Dwagon, I'm gonna change from 13" to 14" too. Could you let me know how much it seems to effect the speedometer reading when you can ? I'm thinking we will need to recalibrate (change speedo gear).
---------------------------------------
.

absolutely, i plan on throwing it on the shop dyno at work sometime this week when its not busy to see if the speedo reading was affected by how much.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Got my 2003 Golf TDI 130 aboout two weeks ago. 


Falcor thats a Sharp looking Car.
And the biggest turn signals I've ever seen


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (NoSurrenderAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoSurrenderAG* »_After getting tags, I drove my car to work this morning. Here's the 5:30am pic I snapped









NSAG that link isn't working. Can you fix it ?


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
Falcor thats a Sharp looking Car.
And the biggest turn signals I've ever seen









Yeah, I like to make people really really aware of which way I'm going since I cant tell left from right...


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (NoSurrenderAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoSurrenderAG* »_After getting tags, I drove my car to work this morning. Here's the 5:30am pic I snapped







(yeh, it's a cell phone, cry)









Nope... Didn't work for me either.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

put some fresh castrol syntec 5w 40 in her.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Great afternoon to weld and install an Exhaust - NOT EVEN.
97 in the shade.
Fitted back together and lined everything up - tack welded pipe to muffler.
Back out with it, welded him up, welded bracket back on. Ran a small wire brush on drill inside of female joint, sanded male joint, slathered both with anti-seize compound, sanded/polished tail exit pipe - put him all back on.
Probably overkilled it with ship-builder type metalwork. It won't fail there again.
Picture of the one piece monstrosity ready to roll.
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...d.jpg
Installed new rubber hanger thangers. Anti-seized the clamp bolt, buckled it up. Totally worth it -lol. Much smoother and quieter. Feels a little bit more responsive under 1/3 throttle just revving it in the driveway.
And so then I scotchbrited and checked the resonator markings.
Yep, date coded too ! Its either 03 89 or 05 89. Couldn't get far enough back to get it all in one pic.
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
GroOovy Man




_Modified by Baron VonZeppelin at 10:46 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
Could you let me know how much it seems to effect the speedometer reading when you can ?.

quiet morning at the shop, put car on dyno to check speed discrepancy after switch from 13" - 14".
1.) at 30mph actual speed, my dials only showing 27 mph.
2.) at 50mph, speedometer shows 48mph.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (dieselwagen)*

Thanks Dwagen that was great info to share.
That's probably not really enough to cause problems with accidental speeding tickets. But its going to effect odometer readings and MPG estimates a little.
Are you going to leave it or calibrate it ?


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
Are you going to leave it or calibrate it ? 

i will leave it alone for now.
ride is lot different, feels like a different car,
that i have get accustomed to its new behavior.


_Modified by dieselwagen at 10:25 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## Tinker Toy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Nothing today. This year it got two new tires plus normal maintenance. Last year it got a new Chinese half shaft including CV joints for 50 bucks; should be good for another year, maybe two if I'm lucky.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Pulled front grilles and front bumper.
Rear bumper has already been off for a while.
Painted front and rear lower valance panels.
Pulled pass side door handles and buffed that side of car.
Going to try the Kiwi Black shoe polish on a section of each bumper and see how it does. Otherwise I'll be painting them.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
Going to try the Kiwi Black shoe polish on a section of each bumper and see how it does. Otherwise I'll be painting them.

you might find this interesting
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2493675
i tried the shoe polish myself and been happy with the result.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

Thanks for the thread reference.
I bought the wrong stuff. Got the polish in the metal container.
I've never seen the Kiwi Dye before, gonna try Walgreens.


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

i'm sad to say it sat in a parking lot. BUT, just last weekend I pulled the oil pan off and replaced the gasket. Next weekend i start my gaser intake swap.


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (blinkinbanana)*

So after I took my headliner off to redo it, I found out a mouse or something chewed the sunroof drain on the passenger side. We got a big storm last night to I attached a ghetto hose and a water bottle to it, woot no more water in the car. The water bottle was full in the morning, lol


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

Drove my silver Bunny for the first time in a week.. Was on a trip to Pittsburgh with 3 other passengers and luggage... Didn't think the Rabbit would be too comforatable for a 4 hour dirve with that much cargo so we took the Aspen... Amazing how powerful a slant six Mopar feels after driving the rabbit for so long... I think it's getting time for a turbo build...


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_Thanks Dwagen that was great info to share.
That's probably not really enough to cause problems with accidental speeding tickets. But its going to effect odometer readings and MPG estimates a little.
Are you going to leave it or calibrate it ? 

I noticed that my car is 4% off now that I have 185/60/14 on my Caddy. I multiply my mileage by .04 now to get an accurate mileage estimate (accurate estimate... haha).


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Deutschbag)*

Heh so I drove to work today and I have now totalled 138 miles on the first tank fill i've done, and the fuel gauge hasn't moved much at all. About 3/8 distance between two lines, IE 3/8 of the way from 3/4 full to half full. That's great news.
I found my oil leak, and it's the turbo. I think it's the inner seal. Where's a good place to look for that kinda crap?
Also my tach just randomly started working for the first time, which was a euphoric little surprise. It stopped working after about 5 mins of work, I think some moisture got in the right area where there is wire damage, and make the signal arc well until the heat dried it up. What a funny little car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















_Modified by NoSurrenderAG at 7:41 AM 7-25-2008_


_Modified by NoSurrenderAG at 12:01 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (NoSurrenderAG)*

Lucky to catch the sunroof drain hose damage like you did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And another thumbs up on the tach moving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm gonna convert a Canadian tach cluster into mine, someday.
http://www.volkswa.com / http://www.jetta-parts.com has a lot of turbo repair stuff. I've also got a source (forum member) for discounted Genuine OEM VW parts if you need it. 
Went Jyarding yesterday and didn't get to play with Car much.
But did remove pinstripes and door handles from driver side in preparation for buffing.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (NoSurrenderAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoSurrenderAG* »_Heh so I drove to work today and I have now totalled 138 miles on the first tank fill i've done, and the fuel gauge hasn't moved much at all. About 3/8 distance between two lines, IE 3/8 of the way from 3/4 full to half full. That's great news.
l:thumbup: 


wonder what's up with vw fuel gauge, mine does the same thing.
it moves very slow from full to 3/4, then it will progressively drop very quick soon as it is past the halfway mark.
i can usually log in 525-550 miles before the needle touch the red zone (approx. = 1/8 left inside the tank) 90% freeway miles btw.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Deutschbag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deutschbag* »_
I multiply my mileage by .04 now to get an accurate mileage estimate (accurate estimate... haha).

calculating from one fill-up to the next, i just keep track of total mileage traveled divided by amount of fuel used.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Deutschbag. I'll have to find one of those roadside speed checkers to see where my numbers are.
Painted metal piece that goes body color between grill and bumper, and spotted a place in on front area of passenger fender. Did a little amateur paintless dent repair on front of driver fender.
Painted the 13" bottlecap centers.
Buffed drivers side of Car.
Was going to drain/fill tranny - but fluid level was right at the check hole and looked very clean/fresh. I'll check on it again later on after I start driving it to see how it looks when its all wound up real good.
3 or 4 more good days and this cosmetic revival should be getting to the finish line.


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Falcor)*

Falcor: I guess you need those to see the moose, eh?
Is there still a 100 km speed limit in Sweden? I was there in 1997 and was surprised that it was so low with such good roads.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Cleaned door jambs and underside of hood (white car + diesel = painstaking task). It all cleaned up very well though with that Citrus Orange 409 stuff.
Painted both rocker panels Black.
Prepped all the body side moldings for paint while they are off car.
Buffed and polished exterior of hood.


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_Cleaned door jambs and underside of hood (white car + diesel = painstaking task). It all cleaned up very well though with that Citrus Orange 409 stuff.
Painted both rocker panels Black.
Prepped all the body side moldings for paint while they are off car.
Buffed and polished exterior of hood.

Funny... I am considering painting mine white with a red stripe offset.
It would probably be in my best interest to buy a case of 409








Send a pic of your car when you get it looking purdy!!!


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Four_Footed_Beast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Four_Footed_Beast* »_Send a pic of your car when you get it looking purdy!!!

Agreed... We need some finished product pics!!!
Yesterday I did something that I still haven;t decided if I regret or not... I sold my Frankenbunny.... Six years of lovingly curssing at it and I left it go... I think It got a good home though.. Father & Son are going to restore it cosmetically (everything mechanical was done at least twice) for a first car.. I probably have less attachement to the Silver one, but there is no sunroof to bang my head off of.. At least I got a hell of a good price and, well, another project Bunny with a bad engine... Pic to come eventually
So today the Silver Bunny got some attention. Changed oil, fuel filters, air filter.. CHecked the timing.. Seems to be kinda sluggish for some reason.. I pulled my rims off and painted them on the... Cleaned up the trim rings and hubcaps... Looks pretty spiffy even if they are all dusty already.










_Modified by maxfax3 at 1:05 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

today, i paid someone to do four wheel alignment on dieselwagen.


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Wow You have had a good run with the Frankenbunny!
Its sad to see some cars go. I've been there before. With a 76 Bmw 2002. 
Ran like a top but wouldn't pass smog... Blah Stupid California...
Oh.. Cleaned out the new home where my bunny will live starting next weekend!!!!! As well as me and my girl!!!!!








Have fun with your new project!!!


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Damn --- kinda sad to hear Franky got sold.








At least you got enough green to feel good about it though.
I'll definitely do a thread with some pix on my Car late this week. Finished or not.
All I got done today was spraying the body side moldings and prepping the front upper and lower grilles. Went to a cookout/party at my brothers and just got home a bit ago.
edit: forgot to say, Max your photobucket link says its been deleted 


_Modified by Baron VonZeppelin at 12:58 AM 7-28-2008_


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_edit: forgot to say, Max your photobucket link says its been deleted 


Whoops.. Deleted the wrong one...

It really was a hard decision to sell ole Frank... That was my very first VW... Assembled from the finest of 3 junk Rabbits I got for free... But there was some rust that was in need of attention before it got too bad, and as far as body work of any sort goes I have absolutely no patience... After about a year of nagging from the kid who bought it his father (who does some pretty impressive resto work) came and made me a great offer on it... I know the poeple well, and it'll probably have an easier life now than it ever had.. I stopped byt so see how they were doing with it and already the had it pretty well stripped and were scraping undercoating..
YES, I demanded visitation rights 
I have an 83 that I have to go pick up yet... Was told it had a bad engine. Not sure what's bad yet, but I think it'll make a good winter project... Not sure if I'll keep that one or not.. It is the newest car I have ever owned but, I'm kinda thinking about pursuring a diesel cabby build too..
IN the mean time I cleaned up the Silver bunny today.. Replaced the selector lever on the shift linkage with the proper one for a 5 speed... Also modified the relay shaft to make it a shorter throw on the shifter... 
Still seems to be running kinda sluggish.... Had the vac gauge connected to the fuel system and that all seems to be in order... No bubbles in the sight glass... Reset the IP timing for the improved performance setting which helped...I think I'm gonna do like I always did on frank and just adjust it till it sounds about right and runs good...
I've always had the best luck setting it that way on everything else...


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_
IN the mean time I cleaned up the Silver bunny today.. Replaced the selector lever on the shift linkage with the proper one for a 5 speed... Also modified the relay shaft to make it a shorter throw on the shifter... 



Could you post a pic of the correct five speed shifter so I have an idea what they are supposed to look like? I kind of got a problem with the reverse as in it makes a lot of weird noises when I back up. Its not coming from the tranny. Sounds like motor mounts but I have just replaced them 2 months ago. Maybe its the linkage or lever. I needs both!








Thanks
Oh... Bought a Vw Flag today for the Garage/rabbit den!!!
it pays to have friends in Vw dealerships


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Four_Footed_Beast)*

might want to check your lower control arms bushing in the front
how's your rear motor mount? if it's disentegrated. you got couple of options, replace the rear mount or fix it with poly rear bushings, i got a set i want to sell, let me know. i work in south san jose not too far from you.



_Modified by dieselwagen at 3:45 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

Thanks, but I just replaced all four mounts on the beast.
I will check the lower control arms for ware. Thanks for the tip.
Kevin


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

Thanks, but I just replaced all four mounts on the beast. Not to mention I just bought a house in Aromas!!! Plus all the extras!! 
I will check the lower control arms for ware. Thanks for the tip.

Kevin,


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Had a pretty good afternoon/evening with Car.
Prepped both bumpers and painted them.
Painted upper/lower grilles, grille emblem, Snowflake centers, wiper arms, and the retainer brackets for the underhood insulator blanket.
Repaired/reinforced the rain tray.
Changed oil and filter with Rotella T Synthetic 5/40.
Painted oil pan.
Put wheels on (13") and got it off the jackstands for first time in several weeks.
Tightened alternator belt a little snugger.
Fired it up and ran it a little bit.
Pulled valve cover cap to check on blow-by. One small puff when first took off - then no more visible.








Got a lot of things to put back on. And a couple things to switch out. Won't get to spend much time on it Wed, Thurs, or Sat.
But will start a thread Sunday evening with some pix.
Full treatment with VonZeppelin upgrade should be complete by mid next week.


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

I had fun with mine.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Today was - go get Inspection Sticker day.
Put the hood insulator blanket back on. Then popped just bare minimum of exterior parts back on to be driveable. Didn't put upper grill nor either of the bumper skins. No bodyside moldings.








First 2 places were too booked doing real work and didn't want any $9.10 inspection action today lol. 3rd place pulled it right in and knocked it out for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ran around to a couple places, went and bought an el`cheapo breather snorkel hose at Advance for $4. Nobody has any 2 and 1/4" ID hose in this town, so going with 2" retrofit for now.








Was the first time its been out of my driveway since I brought it home 3 months ago. Put about 32 miles on it today in 95 degree heat. Stayed between 1/3 and 1/2 on the temp gauge.
Its a Fun Car. Drives nice and easy. I change gears every 10 miles an hour and I'm with or ahead of the city traffic. Only time I hold anybody up is when I run my religious 55-60 mph right hand lane on the highway.
Hope to go on a parts run Sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
That will be about a 200-250 mile roundtrip.







Was a good day for VWDzl











_Modified by Baron VonZeppelin at 10:42 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

And did two 3rd gear wind ups to about 55-60 to see if the muffler needed to let go of anything it had saved up.
I took about 1/2" or more slack out of the throttle cable on the clip adjuster setting before I drove it any. Might adjust the idle up a little too.
A/C needs some more freon. Radio works good.
Wish the cruise control was all there and worked.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

I made 39mpg in my diesel today. Disappointing, gotta re-time this thing or something, I drive the thing like a grandma and I've never breached the 42mpg mark, even with all highway at 55mph.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Deutschbag)*

Well Dbag at least you aint walking to work yet ! Good luck on getting better numbers soon.








Here's some pix I took this evening of the car in its current condition.
Starting to get down to a short list.
333,113+ now.
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
Rock and Roll Heidelberg
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...o.jpg
92 Passat steering wheel upgrade
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg
Low mile 92 Jetta GL seats upgrade
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...2.jpg
Factory paint buffed nice on Hood. You can see distinction of reflections of house and trees, not just shadows Thats good White.
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg
Driver side fender and both doors are factory paint. Only front door and part of rear door have fact paint on passenger side.
http://i288.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
Hope to get the Snowflakes on it tomorrow. Then it'll start looking more Zeppelinized.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_Well Dbag at least you aint walking to work yet ! Good luck on getting better numbers soon.









It's funny looking back at my GTI and BMW 318is and complaining about 25mpg, haha. 40mpg is pretty sweet by comparison, but I can do better damnit! I must do better. If I hit 50mpg, I'll be smiling.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Going to wait til Monday to get tires mounted on S-Flakes.
Parts run trip for Sunday been postponed until mid week.
Put raintray back in. Put an ECU cover next to it just for a more finished out look in there.
Painted valve cover and an old school OEL cap. Discovered last week my "OIL" cap was aftermarket. Grabbed a VW/Audi "OEL" cap off an 83.
Installed the new fabric weaved injector return hoses and the new weaved vacuum hoses.
Retrofitted the air snorkel intake hose.
Went for about a 5 mile drive at dark. Felt good. Seems to appreciate the fresh air hose instead of drawing hot air from underhood.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

It was after dark on my drive last night. When cranked car the battery light (alternator warning) stayed dimly lit. I mean very dimly lit. Wouldn't see it in daytime. Revved engine a little and it went out. At idle it came back on. Turned on headlights and it went out. Turned lights off and it came back on.
So I adjusted the idle up today. It was idled Real Low in my opinion. Noticed that it now starts a little quicker too after that adjustment.
Touched up chips, scrapes and any thin edges all around the car.
Got my replacement trunk lid ready to install. (from a White 92)
Swapped out key cylinders. Prepped and painted the 2 piece "tub". It was a brain teaser getting that stuff off.
Buffed and polished trunk lid on a work stand. Will install it tomorrow.



_Modified by Baron VonZeppelin at 10:21 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

lol... well, here's MY deal.. follow my build!!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3964883


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

Damm thats a heartbreaker about your 86 !!
Nice recovery with the 87. Its a sharp car.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

wow a blessing in disguise
think about it, if you didn't crash the '86
you probably won't get introduced to the '87
wish you all the luck with the new ride man


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

I just finished installing a Corrado Radiator in my Coupe to make way for an A3 A/C compressor. I can't wait to have A/C in this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zukgod1 (Feb 19, 2007)

I removed the IP, replaced the 10mm head with a 9mm head. Shimmed the springs accordingly, modded the timing piston for more advance








Now @ 4000 rpm and 25+ psi there is little to no smoke and it's pulling all the way to 5000 when I let out for fear of smacking a valve with a piston.
Nice ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by zukgod1 at 2:38 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (zukgod1)*

Lookin good Barron!!!! ANd nice score NoSurrenderAG!!
Drove the Silver car to the race at Pocono on Sunday.... One gets some odd looks driving a Rabbit to a Nascar race lemme tell you!
Anyhow it worked pretty good on the trip... Damn thing still seemed sluggish though.. So while there I loosened the IP and advanced it at random... BINGO it ran like a champ... I was pulling 75-80 on the highway again... OF course in the process I noticed the head gasket is seeping some oil.. Not going to worry about it for now as it only used a half quart in about 800 miles... I think I'mm going to upgrade to some head studs this trip around... I'm considering some porting and different manifolds while I'm at it... Looks like a junkyard trip is in order...


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

New front brakes over the weekend. Brembo cross-drilled rotors and Metal Master pads. Cleaned and lubricated everything and installed new pins and guides.


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (MEIN_VW)*

I saved a pretty rust free 79' Inari Silver 4 door Rabbit diesel from a barn in the sticks
I've replaced the fuel filter, starter, glow plugs, relay, battery, brake line, wheels, tires, all suspension, removed A/C, adjusted the valve clearance, replaced 4 spd with a early MK2 diesel 5spd with linkage...........all in the past week


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (radojon)*

Have had much of a chance to drive your car since you put the MK2 trans in it??? I was wondering if your speedo seemed to be right..
I did the same swap a while back.. Not too sure if my speedo is right.... I seem to be passing people alot on the highway when it reads the speed limit.. Maybe everyone is altually driving under 65 but it seems odd....
Had I been thinking I would have grabbed the speedo driven gear when I yanked it at the bone yard..


----------



## Travi80 (Apr 15, 2007)

*What I did today*

Today I started to fix all the little things on my car. First was to put some new hardware in the A/C compressor/idler pulley (my A/C is not hooked up) since it shook out every last nut and bolt, and reinstall the alternator (of course it just happens to be the wrong one too). After all that's done it's on to the injectors and new return lines. I can't wait to see how much better it runs with these reman injectors.


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

Yes it was, I was glad to find it. Happy to do the swap, for $500 the car was worth it. It's got 106k on the body with a good motor and trans, I hope to think that + scrap value of the 86 will at the very least balance out the prices.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (radojon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radojon* »_...I've replaced the fuel filter, starter, glow plugs, relay, battery, brake line, wheels, tires, all suspension, removed A/C, adjusted the valve clearance, replaced 4 spd with a early MK2 diesel 5spd with linkage...........all in the past week

Roll On RJ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Made the parts run to Raleigh NC this evening. 170 mile roundtrip. Sort of like a maiden voyage. Car did virtually flawless. Engine and IP stayed Dry from oel cap to oel pan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
First couple of times i drove it weren't for big extended period. The last three drives have been. And I found it has a hot start problem after its really driven for more than half an hour. Otherwise it does everything else perfect.
It always cranks later or sooner. And doesn't smoke even if I have had to try it with pedal floored 5-6 times. Cant dial in a proceedure that works quick everytime -lol. Cranks with a blip of the switch when its cold enough to cycle the glow plugs.
Seems like it may be the fuel stop solenoid working differently at diffy temps/ being about worn out. Max suggested that in another thread I saw. I need to check into that.
The other thing is car had alomost a full tank of fuel when I bought it. Accidently put 8oz of PowerService instead of 4 oz. But seems like that would effect it more cold than hot.
Finally drove it down to about half a tank of fuel tonight, and filled it up. That should put the PwrServ closer to right.
Got approximately 365 miles on approximately 7 gallons. About 52mpg. Most of that was with 14" tires and its a 13" speedo calibration. So it actually racked a few more miles than that. And it got cranked/moved around in the driveway right much for 3 months. Otherwise 90% Highway driving.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Barron... 
This hot starting issue is kinda interesting. YOu are the third to mention it on here.. I wonder if it could have something to do with fuel.. Reason being:
I rarely have to start my Vw when it's hot.. I drive it 40 miles to work, it sits all day, I drive it 40 miles home, it sits all night, and I run the Aspen or Lincoln on short errands.. THe other cars are both on loan so I used the VW to run errands today, since it was short trips I ran only on diesel... 
First stop it sat for about 5 mins and started right up... Next two stops it sat from 15 mins to a half hour.. Both times I had to crank it a while before it started.. Interestingly enough I had just refilled the diesel tank on Tuesday for the first time in about a month...










_Modified by maxfax3 at 2:02 AM 8-8-2008_


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I got thrown across a lane of traffic while driving at 45 mph by a bad wheel bearing. It had been growling for just a few days, and then it failed entirely, and kicked the car over a lane.
I bought new bearings and pressed them into the drum.
The spindle got machined by the races of the bearings, so I had to replace the spindle as well.
Seems to be fine now.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_This hot starting issue is kinda interesting. YOu are the third to mention it on here.. I wonder if it could have something to do with fuel.. 

I'm not ruling it out yet. But kind of leaning more towards the fuel solenoid.
The fuel that was in the car was about 6 months old. But smelled and tasted like good stuff (just kidding about taste). I was thinking since the PwrServ additive is so concentrated that the double dose/overdose may have been the catch. Its diluted about right ratio now.
I left it running when I pumped the fuel because it had taken about 10 tries to crank it when I went to leave from Raleigh. Didn't exactly have my thinking cap on tight when I got home after Midnight. I should have tried to hot start it after I unloaded car - but didn't think.
Will drive it again Saturday. And will have hot start conditions to check into it if the dilution doesn't cure it.
The very first time it happened really freaked me out - I had tried to crank it about 10-12 times without success. Pulled front of airbox off - no strong fuel smell. When it cranked after about 5 more tries - no smoke screen or strong smell.
And thats how its been these other times too, never a fuel odor. So it sort of makes me think its not getting the fuel. But I've been wrong before. When it cranks - its like nothing was ever wrong.
Sometimes it goes on 2-3 tries, usually its more like 4-10. I don't wind it but 2 seconds at a time maximum, with pauses. I don't get mad or try to force the issue with long cranks. Got enough faith now that it doesn't freak me out, but does cause concern.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
I was thinking since the PwrServ additive is so concentrated that the double dose/overdose may have been the catch. Its diluted about right ratio now.









that should clean up diesel pump very well.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

BTW, everything is back on Car except roofrail/driprail molding-weatherstrips. Have a pretty good used set that just need some paint edge removed from non-accurate masking tape job of a previous refinish. Its turned out pretty sharp overall.
Under the hood is almost textbook as far as being intact/original, and has a general lower mileage appearance.
I like some of the trim on the 85-87 better than the 88-92 items. The stuff I got in Raleigh last night was from an 86.
Grille
Rear panel Jetta GL emblem
4 button steering wheel
and other misc items/spares
Supposed to be getting a set of wheel arch flares. That will be the finishing touch to the VonZeppelin upgrade package. Then more pix and probably a little build reflection thread with a story on car and how I found it for $800.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
I was thinking since the PwrServ additive is so concentrated that the double dose/overdose may have been the catch. Its diluted about right ratio now.









that should clean up diesel pump very well. 
this is the only time overdose is considered good


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
I like some of the trim on the 85-87 better than the 88-92 items. The stuff I got in Raleigh last night was from an 86.
Grille
Rear panel Jetta GL emblem
4 button steering wheel
and other misc items/spares


what type grille did you get for the jetta, square, round?
that was a nice road trip getting your parts.
which series transmission you have on your ride, Baron?


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

Its a stock 85-87 grille for the stock 2 rectangle headlights (one on each side).
Tranny is an AOP code 5spd. Original unit and dated 05 049 (thats either May 4, 1989 or April 5, 1989). Believe its 0.75 in 5th gear.
I looked it up before, but thats shooting from hip.
I was wanting to run the fuel down anyway so I could dilute the additive overdose. So the parts run was multi-purpose.


----------



## ixos (Dec 27, 2007)

Today I replaced the alternator in my 91 Jetta. It was one of the last things to go in this car as far as known problems were concerned. 
I'm hoping that I'll be good for a while, since this was the final step to the other larger problem, making sure the belts weren't slapping around and vibrating the ac compressor loose.
Due to alternator differences, i had to solder a connector for two wires to connect to one post.
Once everything was all in place, I noticed the alignment of all the pulleys is off just a hair. I'm thinking another shim under the alt. pulley will get it just far enough to make it not so noticeable. I'm hoping I won't have to do that though.


----------



## Travi80 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (ixos)*

Today I replaced the alternator belt again. The bosch alternator on it needs to go, I'm getting really tired of changing the bloody belt due to misaligned pulleys.







Time to fab and adapt a different alt. or find an old motorola core to rebuild.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_I'm not ruling it out yet. But kind of leaning more towards the fuel solenoid.

I think you may be right on that... Did a little testing yesterday... I ran around on WVO and it still didn;t want to start hot.. No fuel smell either Mine hasn't been quite as severe as yours... Sometimes it will go no prob next time it takes 3-4 tries.... I had it out a bit tonight and it worked great... Was much cooler outside tonight than it was yesterday..
I think this is a sign we need to get Giles IP's










_Modified by maxfax3 at 1:21 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I Bought me a Caddy. 1.6L Diesel. am picking it up next Saturday.
Hasan.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

drove to santa cruz, ca 
sand and ocean water soothes.


_Modified by dieselwagen at 11:23 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## ixos (Dec 27, 2007)

Tightened the belts, tightened head valve cover a bit, removed old car alarm and wiring, removed old foamy intake hose, installed new air intake tubing so it'd pull air from where it's supposed to rather than engine-bay air.
Hoping the new intake arrangement yields some sort of measureable fuel mileage increase.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_I Bought me a Caddy. 1.6L Diesel. am picking it up next Saturday.

Cool Man. Good luck on the Truck

_Quote, originally posted by *ixoz* »_...installed new air intake tubing so it'd pull air from where it's supposed to rather than engine-bay air.

I did mine and felt a better difference, and it quieted even more too. The hose shakes a little at idle but harmonizes as soon as you throttle. Soon gonna insulate it too.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Put the driprail moldings on, the 86 style emblems on the rear, + another steering wheel upgrade (4 button). Thanks to VegasJetta's tip on removing the big spline adapter deal on the steering shaft - it went on today.
Cleaned and armor-alled interior. Did the windows in and out.
The 86 grill I got needs some clip work/fabrication. Going to be a while before I can fool with it. And probably another month before I can go get the donated wheel flair sets. So the Car is done - for now







. Wanted the Grill and Flairs to be on there though.
Have put 106 miles on VonDzl since fill up. The needle just got down with the Full line around 90-95 miles. This run should be interesting since it will be all driving, and not much of just cranking to move it around the driveway. This lil freightrain has a date with the road. 75-80 mile roundtrip about everyday for next 3 weeks. 
Figured out what my car wants on the Hot Start problem. The car wants some glowplug after 5-10 minutes of resting, and any point after that. My glow plug circuit is being too stingy and won't cycle until after 3 hours of cool down. But not sure which way I want to correct it.
Gonna do a thread and explain, you guys give me some thoughts on it if you can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Baron VonZeppelin at 11:03 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## crewsr (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Installed a splash shield under my valve cover. Cleaned up the valve cover, air filter housing, snorkle and timing belt cover. Put on a new Mahle oil filter and 5 fresh quarts of Rotella. Plasti-welded a broken A-piller trim. Let my wife borrow it to take it to the store while I changed the oil in her stupid Honda (Eeek!)


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (crewsr)*

Replaced the bushing in my cold start advance lever today as the old one is no longer there.. 








Think I got to the bottom of the sluggish running and or hot starting issue as the cold start advance was not going the whole way off every time which is probably why the timing has been different every time I've checked it.... (I guess when the Bently says to make sure it's the whole way off it pays to check more than just the position of the knob on the dash...)
Backed off the fueling screw as it smoked like a banchee since I've had it.. Hopefully I can finally break the 49mpg barrier...
ALso replaced the hood hinges and latch as there was a slight incident on a test drive...








Hopefully it's ready for months of neglect now as I have a Chevelle project knocking at the door...





_Modified by maxfax3 at 1:01 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_Hopefully it's ready for months of neglect now...

I thought i was at that plateau.
But seems like the Car has become too attached to me tickling on it in the nether regions. I think its becoming a nympho.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_ I think its becoming a nympho.





















































I still have faith that something will break. I think MK1's are just flat out whores as opposed to MK2's being nymphos...... I just won't be "tickling on it in the nether regions" unnecessarily for a while...



_Modified by maxfax3 at 1:26 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I did an oil change. Found out my dipstick was reading three quarts too low, i.e. it said full but there was only like a quart and a half in there! Lucky I checked, all is well now.


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Deutschbag)*

I drove mine and thought about all the things I have to fix on it


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Ho shet there was a drip under my Jett yesterday








Pwrsteer was leaking. Thought it was at the hoseclamp nearest radiator. Cleaned and tightened.
Leaked again today - was the lid on the reservoir container (not the screw cap) leaking at one corner. Damm
I wasn't very sure if that was even a servicable item - but I worked the lid off anyway








Looks like it was made to be removable after all. Thats good.
Cleaned up some loose edge particles and flipped the seal over. Its like an oil filter gasket sorta.
Holding up so far.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *Deutschbag* »_I did an oil change. Found out my dipstick was reading three quarts too low, i.e. it said full but there was only like a quart and a half in there! Lucky I checked, all is well now.

Thats Wild
thats just damm crazy as heck
I'da probably got weak knees on that one


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

1985 Jetta Turbo Diesel:
replaced the timing belt and tensioner, and alt and ac belts as well.
Dumped my PCV into a catch can, and dumped my bypass valve to atmosphere, and plugged both holes in the intake.
Seems like I can hear the turbo spool up a bit more now, perhaps the open diverter valve?


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

well I have no time and my buddy fixes cars on the side so I just picked my diesel up from him having the timing belt done, valve cover gasket and both drive flange seals, as well as new tranny fluid. Very Nice.
but also did a new head light switch and fuel filter the last weekend.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Checked timing and tried to re-use old VC gasket. It would have been okay
but
front VC stud on firewall side backed out some unknowingly. I didn't catch it - and reinstalled cover. Leaked about 2/3 quart all over stuff that was clean and dry on the test drive. ouch bicht
Put on new VC gasket instead of taking it back for a refund.
Checked for leaks
Tried to wire up a manual glowplug switch but the #4 plug nut wouldn't come loose on terminal. PB'd it and wait til tomorrow
think I'll go spray it again. and kick it one time lol


----------



## Jettage (Apr 6, 2008)

Installed a Passat steering wheel and put a factory diesel tach in place of my clock. Took out my broken fender antenna and began plotting the installation of the used FUBA I bought for the roof. (Can anybody give me accurate roof measurements for where to drill the hole on a Jetta???)
Pondered turning up the fuel screw but need to figure out how to take off that crimped safety lock piece. 
Trying to decide whether it would be a good idea to ditch the factory air box because...
the next big thing is installing my Frybrid WVO kit - and I need more under-hood real estate...


_Modified by Jettage at 8:14 AM 8-17-2008_


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I drove my caddy on WVO for 200 km. ran into some air cooled vdubs on the way which was cool. I'm gonna clean the trunk up today.
Hasan.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

The PB Blaster penetrant helped out and the nut came off the glowplug with a little careful coaxing today.
Finished up the manual gplug switch install.
Drank a beer at a friends house while he tested and then verified my Hot Start problem was the battery ground strap that 'looked' fine.
Bought a cheap 4ga. Adv.Auto cable - and that cured it. As of now.
Now I have a manual back-up for the glowplugs if I ever need one.
Not a total waste of time b


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

put on my B&G's 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

Note to others: 
Dumping the PCV of your diesel into a standard catch can is quite a high level of commitment. (probably more crankcase pressure with a Turbo D)
I did not realize how much smoke the PCV puts out.
I will entertain some other mounting locations (Currently, it is where the windshield reservoir was)but, when I stop, the car looks like there is a smoldering engine fire at all times. Smells like it too...


----------



## Jettage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Maybe a noob question, but can someone elaborate on the "catch can"? Good/bad, why?
TIA...


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

i put a new hood latch cable in


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Solution for the smoke on the catch can: Route your breather into a T.. Then run the hoses fromt he T to the rear of the front tires... It'll look like you're burning them all the time















And as far as what I did I don on my diesel today... Nothing... But the birds sure did ALOT on it...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

got some MR2 rims for it. 4x100. hopefully will fit allright.
Hasan.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re:*

oil change today, i hope bob the oiled guy is wrong about Lucas oil treatment, coz i bought into the hype to see what it does or not do.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Well the MR2 rims don't fit. the center hole is too small. can it be bored out? if so, how? So, I fixed the tail light electrical problems. got ALL light working properly now. 
put some 14" steelies on with silver rigs and center caps. put the missing fender trims on. also silver. put passat b3 mud flaps on that were collecting dust. And learned that my exhaust is about to go...
I'm having a hard time removing the rear bumper. it's all dented up and I want to get rid of it and put a moded cut to fit old black passat bumper on it just to fill the gaps.
Hasan.


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Hello everyone, BVZ, max, vince, burn, etc etc! I am back in my 87 td coupe! I got ahold of the original owner to the 4dr wolf that I loved.. his name is michael jackson







. He was cool though.. drove it 325,000 miles with just replacing the clutch and the compression is still very good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

Check out my sig for the TD conversion too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

My car got slammed on an FK cup kit with new front ball joints and new wheel bearings... yay


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

My WVW 4dr weighed 1500lbs for scrap with no suspension, no powertrain, no windshield, and no brakes/axles. Gone but not forgotten


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

Fixed the speedo cable...and found out why my dome light wouldn't turn off....headlight switch was grounding out..
I played with the oil pressure switch too...then called it quits


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoSurrenderAG* »_Hello everyone, BVZ, max, vince, burn, etc etc! I am back in my 87 td coupe!

Cool. You and the ol man did that little coupe some extreme justice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You'll probably surpass me in miles by the end of the year. My driving requirements are going to drop quite a bit after I finish moving, soon.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

my truck's at the shop. getting axles, e brake cables, exhaust, rear bumper removed and some other work if needed. costing me already. 
I need to find a second job.
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I ran outta fuel..








With having a 10 gallon diesel tank and an 8 gallon WVO tank both with working gauges I'm still not sure how I pulled that off..


----------



## ak47tdi (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I dynoed 182.5 hp.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ak47tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ak47tdi* »_I dynoed 182.5 hp.

and are you gonna leave us guessing on the torque...get that signal pickup working!!!


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

hey. Is this about right?
83 caddy. front brakes, rotors and pads. rear shoes, ebrake cables. possibly drums, but not sure. right front axle shaft and safety certification for 500 bucks at a garage? Is that too much or about right? I could've done all this myself, but then shops would find something else wrong with it to fix. they gotta eat some how.
in all honesty, it needed the axle, e brake cables and rear brakes. maybe the fronts were ok, but oh well. so yeah, does 500 parts and labor makes sense?
Hasan.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

What did I do IN my diesel today????
Got a ticket from Florida Highway Patrol for "Continuous Visual Smoke Emitting from Exhaust" He cited me as a faulty equipment ticket.
He pulled me over leaving a toll booth (boosting at 10 psi and trying to merge) and the first question out of his mouth was "Is there any reason for the black smoke coming out of your exhaust?" 
To which I replied, "Well, sir, it is an 85 turbo diesel." Everyone I know has had a good laugh at the fact that I got a ticket for exhaust smoke in a diesel.
I still got the ticket though.... 
Gonna go get a receipt from local Diesel shop saying car is smoking as it should. Then I should be able to go show the cops that I "got it fixed" and pay $5 and no harm, no foul...
we shall see.
-Brad


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*









There was a a comment on my last speeding ticket that read something like "diesel -- excessive smoke"
That was the killer when I tried to fight that one...


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_... so yeah, does 500 parts and labor makes sense?

Yep. Mechanic labor rate around here is $75-90 an hour. Then figure 25-35% markup on parts. You probably came out about as good as could be expected.
Thats why I've always been my own favorite mechanic.
Hookers are now cheaper than mechanics, and their service is friendlier too.


----------



## sicktertothemax (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I got really piss AT it when i saw a puddle of diesel under it and found out (or i think) that i need a new injection pump... and possibly a head gasket...


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_Got a ticket from Florida Highway Patrol for "Continuous Visual Smoke Emitting from Exhaust" He cited me as a faulty equipment ticket.

Are you really leaving a trail like a coal burning stove - or was this guy just too itchy with his ticket book ? Sounds pretty odd for a state with no safety or emission inspections required.
Good Grief http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_I ran outta fuel..









Does this mean a third tank is going to be installed ?


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
Does this mean a third tank is going to be installed ?
















So I can let that one run empty too???









Not that I am complaining but I only fill the diesel tank every 6 weeks or so whereas the WVO tank lasts me about a week... I try to run the WVO tank empty fairly often with the idea that there is diesel in that tank.. Had I been paying attention to the gauge before I headed off into Bumfuct Egypt where the only diesel staion closes at 9pm and my cell had no service.........
I was thinking somthing was wrong that I ran out of diesel 2 weeks early, but after some thought the weather has been cooling down here quite a bit, plus I've been making alot of short trips where I only ran it on diesel..








Luckily the only 24 hour gas station was within a reasonable pushing distance, and I managed to get the kerosene nozzle to reach the fill on the car..







2 gallons of kero and the half quart of 10w30 under the seat and I made it back to civilization.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

so you put kerosene and motor oil in your vegie tank and car ran fine? you didn't have to bleed it?
humm, how cheap is kerosene?


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Luckily the VW's are pretty much self bleeding... I shot took of the filter and shot some kero in it, and then basically cranked the hell out of it.. (my poor starter)

Kerosene will work in a pinch... But I wouldn;t recomend it all the time... It doesn't have the lubrication properties of diesel.. (Keep in mind the injection pump is lubricated by the fuel only, not to mention it assists in the lubrication of the cylinder walls)
I put the motor oil in to help make up for some of that but it is still not a recomended practice.. Probably till you bought the Kero and some sort of additive for lubrication you would spend as much as diesel costs..


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

No, I dont think mine is smoking "Excessively"
It smokes like holy hell in all gears but first when at full throttle...
As soon as I come off the throttle, the smoke clears, 
and though I see an occasional puff or 2 I cannot see anything coming from the back under constant throttle without acceleration. It just smokes slightly if I am not flooring it and I am trying to cut that stuff out, cause i know it really spikes the EGT.
I am going to have someone follow me to tell me if it smokes or not at speed.
I have found a local shop, Southeast Power Systems.
They are a diesel only performance and maintenance shop, 
and a Certified Bosch Diesel shop (per the sticker on the door)
The service Mgr. I was speaking to says if I put a typical Cold Air intake (Silicon 45 on the turbo to straight pipe to big K&N cone) that may help with the smoke at speed... Smoke means you are short on air or have extra fuel. Air seems to be the easy thing to fix.
They also claim to be able to get me 5-10 MPG and 50 Lb/ft by tuning the injection pump. This seems to jive with the "Giles" pumps I read about on VWDiesel.net...
any thoughts? 
Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Maybe the fuel adjustment screw has been turned too much (too rich).
Before i spent too much on a KN filter set-up, I'd run it with a strait open air pipe w/o a filter just as a quick temporary test. VW engineered these machines pretty well, they shouldn't HAVE to need modifications.
You might need a full tweaking on your IP and/or Injectors. I never have to floor my 1.6 NA when driving. Have done it a few times just for kicks - but it didn't leave a smokie trail.
Of course it didn't jump up and haul crazy azz either. I pushed 2nd to 40 and 3rd to 60 - then rolled out of it through 4th and 5th.
I'd check and verify things and stay on the cheap until you find the real faults. IP timing checked/ comp test/ injector(s) tested for pop pressure and spray pattern.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Just got back home (2am) from a quick dash for fuel.
Been so busy moving wasn't thinking about the latest Hurricane.
Took 2 extra cans but forgot to take extra money. Filled car and 1 can.
I refill at around half tank mark, was going to wait until tomorrow afternoon to refuel. But then saw all kinds of projected impact possibility on Yahoo when i was checking email.
If a levee breaks it'll probably make it go up 50 cents. If it floods - another dollar. Another trainwreck and would probably go double. j/k'ing but you know the drills
Averaged 50 (49.6) miles per gallon this go round.
Last test was 52.
Happy Me again.
Grand Chkee gets 25 Hwy, but only 20 overall. I like this 50 stuff.
Thats underated since I'm running 14" tires pumped tight and calibrated for 13" tires. Corrected that would be about 52mpg. 52 would have been about 54.
Been carrying more weight these weeks and been cruising more between 60-65 instead of 55-57.
$3.98 is the lowest its been here in a long while. If its still that tomorrow gonna fill 4 more cans. Don't wanna pulla Max.


----------



## cimgarten (Sep 2, 2008)

I just bought my 1998 TDI Jetta (blk) last week. I thought it was pretty cool (and kind of like a sign) ... when I was test driving it, it turned over 100,000 miles. I had to buy it. Its real clean ... engine and tranny are solid ... interior was well taken care of. I'm loving it! 
My first tank of fuel I got 40mpg ... (which in comparison to my Explorer Sport Trac ... 16.5 on a good day) I'm happy with for now. My mileage will no doubt get better over time. I just love the way the turbo whistles and the straight pipe rolls the smoke when I'm heavy into the fuel.
One question ... This car has an Alligator chip, EGR delete, and "larger" injectors in it (that I know of). Can I run bio-diesel or Red farm fuel? (I know farm fuel is illegal over the road and its not my intention to run it, but bio diesel interests me.)
Thanks, Casey


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (cimgarten)*

I replaced the drivers side front suspension today....didn't do the passenger side because if that damn top nut that holds the strut insert in...rusted...
oxy-acetelene, pb blaster, two pipe wrenches, hammer and chisel.....couldn't budge it so I checked my shed o' random vw parts and found some strut housings that looked to be in better shape. Did the drivers side and still need to do the pass side


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_I have found a local shop, Southeast Power Systems.
They are a diesel only performance and maintenance shop, 
and a Certified Bosch Diesel shop (per the sticker on the door)
The service Mgr. I was speaking to says if I put a typical Cold Air intake (Silicon 45 on the turbo to straight pipe to big K&N cone) that may help with the smoke at speed... Smoke means you are short on air or have extra fuel. Air seems to be the easy thing to fix.
They also claim to be able to get me 5-10 MPG and 50 Lb/ft by tuning the injection pump. This seems to jive with the "Giles" pumps I read about on VWDiesel.net...
any thoughts? 
Thanks for the help folks!


He is correct. IP pulls up to 80% fuel by redline.. surprised to see he knows what he's talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

Well, 
I went to the shop yesterday, 
and he says the car is running perfectly.
He says any backing off of the fuel would result in decreasing performance.
His reccomendation was to turn the boost up to 15psi to take up some extra fuel.
I will be doing this next week, after adding an intake.
I am just looking for generic parts to fab a 3" intake from a K&N to a 2.25X3" reducer on the turbo.
Anyone here ever crank up the boost on one of these?
I was going to just turn it up at the wastegate, 
but will the DV also let go at 10psi? If so, I will need to eliminate it.
Thanks!


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

And I also got rid of the catch can for PCV....
Too much for too little, in my opinion.


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Today I plan to yank out the 1.6TD and auto box, convert an AAZ to NA power and put it back in with the auto box. Then later this week it gets a Giles super pump once that is built.
We will see what I actually get done though


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_Well, 
I went to the shop yesterday, 
and he says the car is running perfectly.
He says any backing off of the fuel would result in decreasing performance.
His reccomendation was to turn the boost up to 15psi to take up some extra fuel.
I will be doing this next week, after adding an intake.
I am just looking for generic parts to fab a 3" intake from a K&N to a 2.25X3" reducer on the turbo.
Anyone here ever crank up the boost on one of these?
I was going to just turn it up at the wastegate, 
but will the DV also let go at 10psi? If so, I will need to eliminate it.
Thanks!

Malone is the guy to talk to to get around 250-275HP from these engines (seriously.. he got 200whp) I think he's well knowledgeble on the topic. Keep us updated on what you're doing im interested in the results. There's a screw I think on the DV I don't know if it can/can't adjust popoff pressure.. then there's the wastegate to deal with too though.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

I know that by adjusting the wastegate, you can crank up the boost because in a TD, the only thing holding the turbo back is the wastegate (and engine RPM).
I also know that there was a blockoff plate I saw made for the DV hole, or you can switch to a NA diesel intake manifold.
I am looking for clarity on the function of the DV.... Just a safeguard against wastegate failure?
--I plugged my PCV back in and seem to have less smoke from the exhaust... ? Maybe I am looking too hard..

Who is Malone and how do I find him (or more importantly, a list of parts to get to 200WHP!)
And I gotta believe you t to say Lb/Ft not HP??


_Modified by JettaGLi16v at 4:18 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_
I am looking for clarity on the function of the DV.... Just a safeguard against wastegate failure?

Yeah. Overboost protector.
Malone is his username


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (burn_your_money)*

dont get me started. HP is a function of TQ (5252 you should know what that's for)


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

Has anyone attempted to replace the factory oil cooler retainer on the Mk4 1.9's to fit a second oil filter to run with the canister filter?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Olbrenner)*

I went to the petrol station to fill my tank.....ha ha...just kidding....won't have to do that for a while....


----------



## cimgarten (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

I got my TDI licensed ... plate number is "SA1-LOV"








I bet some prisoner is chuckling to himself in his cell about right now... 
that bastard ... LOL


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (cimgarten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cimgarten* »_... plate number is "SA1-LOV"
















sounds like a Barry Manilow or maybe a Lionel Richie song title
j/k - the chix might really dig it and start stalking you


----------



## Camero6989 (Oct 11, 2007)

Broken the threaded end of the post in my timing tool (actually works better that way, doesn't bind as much). Got my car running for the first time in almost a year.


----------



## Travi80 (Apr 15, 2007)

Finally got around to ordering my new head gasket and bolts so I can get my car back on the road and running better then it does.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Travi80)*

Changed oil, and all the filters, roatated the tires, washed it, cleaned all the crap outta the inside, even vacumed, armoral'ed, washed the windows, and filled both tanks.. Somthing oughtta break on it by tomorrow at this time....


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Refueled (getting 50.56 mpg - drove 647.5 miles before the light came on and refueled at 648.7 miles at $3.819 per gallon).


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoSurrenderAG* »_dont get me started. HP is a function of TQ

Damn... Given the diesel's relationship between the two, 
that means he is running, what, 300-400 lb/ft!
That is f'n amazing!


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Olbrenner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Olbrenner* »_Refueled (getting 50.56 mpg - drove 647.5 miles before the light came on and refueled at 648.7 miles at $3.819 per gallon).

re-fuel today @ $4.09/gal
calculated total miles divided by amount of fuel used since last fill up
and i registered my best so far = [52 mpg]


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

I refueled today too @ $3.82 at a Flying J in Burlington.
Drove to inspect/test drive an 85 Wolfsburg Jetta Turbo Diesel on behalf of a good friend. Car needs some cosmetics and front struts replaced but is in GREAT mechanical condition otherwise at 242,555 miles with dry engine/tranny.
New clutch, starter and muffler/tail pipe. 10k on timing belt.
It'll run a circle around my 89 NA and has a tachometer with digi clock.
Not exactly the greatest color combo, Champagne/Spanish Gold sorta exterior color with brownish/gold interior. Ice Cold A/C but not equipped with pwr steering. $1000.00
uhh yeh - I left a deposit !!
I hope he doesn't like it when we go to get it - BVZ would like another one.
He wanted to find an NA for the better fuel mileage and simplicity, but I doubt he will decline on it. No problem to me if he does though.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re:*

slow day at work, another opportunity to work on my 'wagen.
installed/added front anti-roll bar, which was donated by my little bro's parts car ('91 jetta 16v). i should've gone with urethane bushings but i'm cheap and besides the OEM rubbers still looks decent.
after 2 hours of fun, it looked like this.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

bought parts to make an intake....
I now have everything except the heat shield. (or metal to make it)
This will be an OMI on crack!
Ill go from 2.25" (turbo inlet of the T3) to 2.5" immediately, around a 45 to go by the timing cover,
and then to 3" for most of the run to the filter.
Could not find black silicon hose, 
had to settle for blue.
pics to follow soon, I aim to have it on by tomorrow morning...


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

today I got my 2-1 downpipe. I'm still waiting on my G60 exhaust manifold. But, this weekend I start the process of swapping the diesel manifolds for gasser manifolds. Saturday I hope to install a gasser intake. That is all for now.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Today, I fabricated my "YDI" (Young Dude Intake... No OMI) v.1.0
This is a 3" K&N on a piece of exhaust pipe I modified (PCV Bung & bend)
on a 3" X 2.5" reducer, on a 2.5" 45. Nice T-Bolt hose clamps ensure it will look spiffy, but are totally overkill.
Pics:

























I am putting this out there looking for opinions and suggestions.
Please try not to be too vicious towards my welding, I am but a novice.
v.2.0 coming soon!
(W/ Heat shield)


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Allright. I replaced the axle. and half way added the GTI lip to my caddy. and the exhaust fell off. every thing after the cat. just, Fell off. 
So. any one got one for a caddy in Toronto area?
Hasan.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_Today, I fabricated my "YDI" (Young Dude Intake... No OMI) v.1.0

Looks like a good system and fabrication. Yeh the blue is bright ...
Are you going to use the pix of the fix in court to fight the smoke ticket ?








I think your car is the same color as the 85 TD GL I just found for my friend.
Heat shield is a good idea. Version 5.5 should be VERY interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
Looks like a good system and fabrication. Yeh the blue is bright ...
Are you going to use the pix of the fix in court to fight the smoke ticket ?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well, now that I have a component list, I could replicate in any color, though there is a good local supplier that has the silicone hose cheap (though only in blue)
I think bringing up the intake may be confusing the issue..
I aim to take in my receipt from the diesel shop saying it is running right and they cannot turn the fuel back to prove I "Fixed" the issue.
I also want to do my 2.5" Turbo-back exhaust before I turn the boost up.
What level of boost is totally safe? 
I keep seeing 25-30 psi...
Anyone personally confirm or deny these claims?


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

What kind and how much, noticeable improvement has the upgrade/change made to the Car so far ?
I'm sure the 2.5 exhaust will tune it on out more. 
What form of exhaust system are you running currently ?
I'm interested in later doing some things to the 85 TD if you're getting noticeable benefits from better air supply only - at this point in Vers.1
This one has a solid, stock system with about new stock muffler/t.pipe. Keeping that in there for as long as able.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_I'm interested in later doing some things to the 85 TD if you're getting noticeable benefits from better air supply only - at this point in Vers.1 

I though the TD was for a buddy?? Kinda sounds like things have changed









Anyhow, ordered some head studs and a gasket for the silver bunny today... Got a pesky oil leak rin the typical place.. Darn thing has leaked since it was put together 40,000 miles ago... I had the head redone, but I never sent the block to be checked out, just cleaned it and measured the bores... I've cleaned the area up a few times to see for sure what the leak was... I have an eerie feeling I gots me a crack.. Since everything else has been fine with it I been debating on attempting to repair the crack... The general concensus is to weld it, but I been thinking that it may be easier to drill it at the end of the crack (to preven further cracking) and braze it, since the brass will pool in there and sort of seal things up...


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_I though the TD was for a buddy?? 

Yeh I'm about sure it will be his. But I'm right there on it if he has any doubts whatsoever about getting it.
I'll probably be doing 80-90% of anything that gets done to this TD Car anyway if its his. Or as much as he can afford at a time








He's an Old truck driver for Old Dominion freight line and another Pontiac bud from way back. Going back hopefully Sunday, or if not then Monday, to get it.
He kept wanting me to sell him my 89 NA real bad after I put it on the road. Can't blame folks for wanting the good stuff ... loL


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Holy crap what an improvement!!!
I wanted to give it a day of driving to tell for sure
(Frequently when I have added intakes, I am sure I got 20Hp just due to the sound!)
But this is a BIG improvement.
Sound: Very nice and subtle, but present. Slight drone at speed (I believe this is because the metal pipe is resting on the shock tower... will isolate with rubber mounting later, maybe 1.2...)
Hp/Tq: Feels WAY better. This may be not as big an improvement on the numbers, but certainly turbo spools MUCH faster...
(Please keep in mind, I got lucky with a Garrett T3 TD)
Used to be I could only build about 2 psi in first, 5 psi in second, and by third would build to 10 psi (Per my mechanical VDO)
Now, I can get 10 psi in second gear by 2600-3400 RPM, and it drops quicker inbetween shifts, but builds quicker after I am back in the gear.
Smoke is appreciably diminished as well.
Currently, I have 100% stock exhaust. DP goes down to 1.8" OD before the place where the cat would be, then back to 2" ID for the rest of the way back.
I am planning on fabricating a 2.5" SS DP with flex pipe and putting that before a Jetex SS Model for 16V GTi (2.5") and adding a tailpipe extension and a turndown. No tip for me...
A friend of mine has access to a Dyno at his school, and my plan is to keep it just as is for now, and then do a baseline pull with stock intake, and then with YDI 1.0.... After I have a baseline, I can see what I get from Intake, Exhaust (Turbo-back) and 18-20 PSI.....








Thanks for the inquiry, Baron. You are well respected here, and I appreciate your opinion!
_P.S. I just found "Malone" and he is a really cool cat, totally down to help this Noob tune his TD! Hooray!!


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

well I wanted to get my gasser intake on my N/A but no luck. I just striped the one bolt trying to get it out. So I'm going to wait to do my 4-2 exhaust manifold which will make a huge difference once done.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (blinkinbanana)*

Gasser intake = Early 8v intake (Like a Digi mani)?
sorry this NOOB question has been bugging me.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_Gasser intake = Early 8v intake (Like a Digi mani)?


http://www.vwdiesel.net/phpBB/...15874
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Put a bit over 200+ miles on mine today. Love this Car and its MPG.
Went to Hillsborough NC and picked up the 85 TD.
My friend is REAL happy with it. Understatement.
Then went on out to Raleigh NC with both cars, to a commrade VW Dieseler/used parts source and scored some needed cosmetic items for the 85. And checked progress on his 84 TD GL project.
Got a positive lead on some 14" Snowflake rims for it too, from another Vortexer who was there also checking on some parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Pretty good day for old Diesels. The 85 TD got about 150+ miles put on it with AC running the whole time. No issues. It'll make a damm fine Car.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Another refuel at half tank mark. Another 10 gallons.
50.7 mpg this time








We filled the 85 TDgl up and it only goes to a little over 3/4 tank on gauge.
Its probably not had a full tank of fuel in a long time.


----------



## ImportServices (Sep 17, 2008)

Prepped the '86 Jetta 1.6D for bio/svo use with a heating block and booster pump. Bled the brakes, check wheel bearings/brakes/lines/etc, dumped the screechy old worn bearinged Bosch alternator in favor of a GM 65A 10SI alternator and fabbed the brackets and wired it up. Almost ready for road use! I live 1.6mi from work so I figure a tank a month will be generous!


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (ImportServices)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ImportServices* »_. Almost ready for road use! I live 1.6mi from work !

you are lucky for having such a short commute to work, but you have to take it out often, those diesel engines loves extended runs. and work best when fully warmed-up


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

Last night was front end day!!
Put the following on at my buddy's shop:
-New Control Arms (German Febi) Seam welded around the perimeter.
-New Polyurethane bushings for control arm
-New Driver's side axle
-New Passenger side Outer CV and boot
-New Balljoints
**- New Autotech 25mm hollow front swaybar (W/Poly bush)
The hollow swaybar is the single biggest and best suspension mod I have ever felt..
there is NO body roll.
(Helps that I am already running coilovers, though!)
Car now handles like butter on warm skillet.
Next step should likely be the 2.5" SS Turbo-back exhaust.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

Finished all the engine mounts. What a pain. Didn't seem to do a damn thing for the vibration though, if anything it's worse. It's like being in a huge earthquake inside my cab when the car is at idle, it's that bad.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (Deutschbag)*

Sorry to hear about all that shaking DBag.
Maybe a bad flywheel/ balance weight(s) came loose ?


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Yesterday drove to Winston-Salem NC to inspect an 89 1.6NA Jetta that was identical to mine. Same colors and options etc... For Sale.
$1800 with 170k miles.
Guy was not a real good describer of car. I was expecting Much Better.
Could only offer $1000 for what I saw, but they want to hold firm on $1800.
Tonight went and bought a set of 14"x4x100 alloy rims and tires from a Mazda Miata to have for spare miscellaneous use. May run them later. Had been looking for a full size 14" spare to keep in trunk.
$50 with real decent Kumho tires mounted on nice rims.


----------



## ImportServices (Sep 17, 2008)

Prepped the '86 Jetta 1.6D for bio/svo use with a heating block and booster pump. Bled the brakes, check wheel bearings/brakes/lines/etc, dumped the screechy old worn bearinged Bosch alternator in favor of a GM 65A 10SI alternator and fabbed the brackets and wired it up. Almost ready for road use! I live 1.6mi from work so I figure a tank a month will be generous!


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (ImportServices)*

I have been driving my PD Jetta over the past few weeks and I manage to get 53.5 mpg. I have met several Americans at my work that drive VW's. One drives 165 miles a day.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_Sorry to hear about all that shaking DBag.
Maybe a bad flywheel/ balance weight(s) came loose ?

Figured it out, the shop that did the passenger side put the mount in upside down. It is now back there awaiting re-installation.


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (Deutschbag)*

I found and put in a black dash, red stripe bumpers, and COUPE rain gutters yay
Anyways.. I've beat the hell out of my motor and am completely rebuilding it soon.. the headgasket leaks oil lol

I get about 30-35mpg in this thing










_Modified by NoSurrenderAG at 10:50 AM 9-23-2008_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

I installed my engine cover and powder coated pipes today:


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (G60ING)*

This isn't really anything that I did to my diesel today but a fun story none the less...

Over the past 10 or so years having verious VW diesels myself people tended to being theirs to me for repairs... I guess they figured "He works on cars, he drive one, he must know what the hell he doing" And over thes years I have had probably 7 or 8 VW diesels show up with the timing belt tracking all over the place which was caused by the IP and/or cam sprocket being bent... All of them had recently had timing belts replaced... I always just assumed they must be a soft metal or somthing that they bend easily... Well no...
THere's a local gentlman that immigrated here from Germany about 20 years ago.. Opened up an import car repair shop.. Being he came here from there I guess most would assume he is familiar with their Euro car an have no problem paying him $75 an hour (Dealers around here charge 45).. At that price he's gotta know his s**t..
So the guy calls me last night saying hewas told that I have a bunch of old 1.6 parts, wondering if I had a junk head around I would part with... I though that odd but I said yeah I could bring it over this morn.. Got there and finally got a whole lot of answers...
Apparently when he was removing the cam sprocket from a 1.6 using a big a**ed wrecking bar he knocked a chunk out of the cam bearing cap at the front of the head and the seal wouldn;t stay tight... He was just gonna swap the cap from the junker head I had... I thought this odd and asked him if it was that tight that he couldn;t tap it off with a hammer to which he replies, " Oh you'er supposed to just pry these cam and IP sprocket off with a pry bar, they area always kinda tight.. It's usually harder to get the cam sprocket back on tight, you have to beat it pretty hard with a hammer to get it to stay put......" And then I watched him proced to hammer the hell out of a cam sprocket all the way around the outer edge.. 
Another mystery solved....


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

So this person who hammered the cam sprocket on, people are paying him 75 bucks an hour?
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

It appears that way.... And he's still in business here after 10 years...
I really gotta raise my labor rates....


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

I need to start working on a german accent.
I have a shop, several pry bars and large assortment of hammers.
Want me some that $75 hour stuff.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

At least Prothe does shoddy work cheap...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

humm.. yeah that's pretty upsetting.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Yeah really... Ask Camero about that...


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_I need to start working on a german accent.
.

damn BVZ, i always thought just by your name that you are one of those guys who has a thick german accent. my mistake maybe your ancestors are, and that you are born and raised here in u.s.a.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

You nailed the whole set up Dwagen. Both sides of family were german origin - way back. Could probably pass for german on looks perhaps (blond/ bluegreen eyeballs) - southeastern U.S. ******* dialect is a quick giveaway though.
Maternal grandad fought AGAINST the germans in WWII. So we're loyal Americans in that respect.
I'm more of a Led Zeppelin fan than a german loyalist.
But I do love my Diesel VW !! And those wicked old castles in Germany.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Refueled yesterday....
Disappointing 35.6 MPG...
I think the intake I added has had me keeping the turbo on spool more than before.
Also, 
changed the transmission fluid (AMSOIL Severe Gear lube 75-90)
I added until it flowed steadily from the fill hole.
I saw on two different sites (Brokevw.com and 4crawler.com)
that on transmissions before 87, you are to fill as usual and then add .5 qt in the top (Speedo cable).
My friend (20+ year german only mechanic) says that is not what the factory reccomended, and just what some people do for some reason.
I tried to add a little in the speedo cable hole, but it did not take it at all (did not remove speedo cable)
Any insight?
Thanks,
-Brad


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

No doubt that Broke is The Man on VW tranny.
From memory, his reference says the factory actually did recommend the extra bit above the check hole on those models. May have been a later referendum they made. Maybe read his proceedure article again to be sure ? I may be wrong of course and leave room for correction as always.
You might also verify the date code and application code stamped on bottom of tranny to be sure what you have.
Broke is a cool guy. You can I.M. him on here and he will respond.
If I cruise 65-70mph my mileage drops to about 45-46mpg.
I keep it around 60-62mph it gives 50+ mpg.
I'm about 95% highway.
What speed you cruising ? 80 ?


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

heh, heh....
Yeah, I suppose I figured out my mileage fluctuation.
I am pretty much at 80mph for the drive to and from work.
I live in Orlando, and I tend to go along with the crazies instead of resist the urge to drive like a sensible human.
I will have to consult the Bentley and see what it says about the fluid.
I was using the transmission code (ACH24045) to cross reference on his chart and see build date based on that (It shows 85-86, two years of the TD).
Thanks,
BVZ!


----------



## thegimpster (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

bought my first one yesterday for $800


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (thegimpster)*

Congratulations!!! Welcome to the elite club of people who don;t spend much on fuel and fly high on diesel fumes...








SO what'd you get???


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

on an 82 Rabbit pickup. 5 speed transmission, the check valve is the one on the right bottom of the tranny right? the inverted hex bolt. so is that the place to fill oil from as well? or there is another bolt higher up above some where?
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Look in your driver side wheel well at the back of the trans... You'll see about a 3" round tin cap with VW stamped into it.. To the right of that is one of the 17mm hex plugs.. Here's a pic of the back of a junker 5 speed trans for reference..


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

You have a drain plug on the bottom, then a fill/check plug on the side.
You can also add/fill through the speedo cable hole.
One thing I remember reading on BrokeVW's tranny site - make sure your fill/check plug will break loose BEFORE draining the tranny grease.
Here is link to Broke VW tranny site. Very informative stuff and pictorals.
http://www.brokevw.com


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (thegimpster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegimpster* »_bought my first one yesterday for $800









Here's his thread in Mk2 section, with a picture gallery link.
Nice 85 Golf in Dark Blue.
Congrats Gimpster
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...46839


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

"So... What did you do on your Diesel Today????"
I kicked it!


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I broke the shifter assembly on my caddy today. well, I stopped. then wanted to put it in reverse and pressed down on the liver and the whole shifter rod just went, pop and down about 5 inches... What the hell. looks like the shift ball came off it's plastic ball joint housing. How do I fix this.


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Brought my first diesel Home


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_ What the hell. looks like the shift ball came off it's plastic ball joint housing. How do I fix this. 

DId the ball pop out of it's socket or did the rod (the peice the shift knob screws on to) pop out of the ball?


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Zee Ball dropped out of it's socket and the rod popped out of the ball too... is that BAD?
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

IF the ball popped outta the socket I think that means the plastic ball thing is shot.... IF you pull the knob and boot off there should be a spring on that rod, and a clip to hold the rod up on the spring... Sometimes that clip will let loose and the shifter seems like it's gonna drop out...


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_Zee Ball dropped out of it's socket and the rod popped out of the ball too... is that BAD?
Hasan.

Is anyone else noticing how often Hasan keeps busting up his new Truck ?
One day he's gonna post something like - 
I was just driving along and my alternator pulley flew up right through the hood !! And I was sooo close to hitting 100mph. was that too fast ?
LoL j/k


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

As durable as the old VW's are, they do have their quirks..
Shifters falling apart, windows falling out of the track, oil leaking out of the engine, water leaking into the interior, don;t trust the gas gauge, Another relay fried, the headliner falling down...... What did I miss???

But in the least it can usually be fixed cheap and easily, it'll usually get you to some point, and the heat always works damn good!
Not to mention, heck a 1989 model is almost 20 years old now!








And anything under 400,000 Miles is still considered low milage.








Now if you excuse me I gotta go pull the head off of mine.........


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I had a bit of an oil leak I think.....


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

3 outta 4 aint bad. But sorry about that one. Ouch
I saw a low mile 86TD on eBay I'd have like to had.
Only 361,000 in good shape.
Almost same colors as the 85TD I let my friend buy, not my first choices.
Im holding out for 88-90 TD. But I never see any of them. WTF ?
I just like something better about these new ones.
Man you need to switch up to these new fangled hydraulic tappet engines.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

The leak was out of the head gasket... Before I pulled it apart I did some compression testing.. I wet tested #2.. Not sure why... Everything was in the 400's..
It seems like there aren;t too many of the later TD's at here on the east coast US.... But then again gas was cheap and the SUV craze was starting in that era so I'm sure the sales were crap... 
I'd be happy to switch up to some 12mm heads and blocks and forgo the head gasket woes.... THe mech lifters don;t bother me so much as I usually neglect to check the clearance untl there is a problem of some variety and I have it apart anyways..(like now)...







I got some head studs for this now.. Hopefully it'll be good from here on out.. I still have a bunch of 11mm stuff That I feel as though I should use up first.. Even kept the cracked block that originaly came out of the silver car since it *could* be sleeved and used if need be..
Been trying to talk my dad into putting one of the 1.5's into an old Farmall he inherited.. 
This may be a sign that it's time to upgrade, was going thru my metric taps and only had a 12mm no 11mms... 
I do have this 86 Jetta in the parts bin I been thinking about checking out if the guy ever finds me a title.. Apparenly the engine had a knock and they couldn;t figure out what it is... THey though a piston was cracked or someting like that, and I just have to wonder if it may just be a sticky lifter... THe oil pan and valve cover aren;t properly on there so I never tried firing it.. It's super low milage at 180 some K.. Car is a little rough aroudn the edges so I suspect it wasn;t cared for the best...
Too many toys too little time.. 


_Modified by maxfax3 at 2:43 AM 10-1-2008_


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_...don;t trust the gas gauge, Another relay fried, the headliner falling down...... What did I miss???
anything under 400,000 Miles is still considered low milage.

About every 500-600 miles my driver side sunvisor falls in my lap.
I don't know why its funny to me but it makes me laugh each time.
When I hit 400,000 I might just go ahead and fix it.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Well. I've only had the truck for a month. and I do drive it daily. I just enjoy it so much. I do have access to 3 other rather reliable vehicles, 2 of which are japanese cars. so I'm not worried to a point where I'd have to have the caddy running tip top. So, as things break, I'm fixing it up. So far the truck has allways made it home no matte what broke on the way.
The clip is damadged. the rod went through the ball, and the ball went down through it's housing. I drove it up on the ramps and will likely get parts for it in a few days and fix it on the weekend. 


_Modified by B3VW Hasan at 8:03 AM 10-1-2008_


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

This past weekend..
VR6 axles, 108mm tranny flanges, tranny seals, new LCA's with R32 bushings, new tierod assemblies, balljoints, VR6 brake upgrade.
Sent to much time on the creeper that's for sure.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_So, as things break, I'm fixing it up. So far the truck has allways made it home no matte what broke on the way.


It does have a few years under it's belt, these thinsg will happen... SOmetimes (but only sometimes) thats part of the fun of these old buggers....
From personal experience I've foun d it better for things to break... IF everything is working I get bored and start looking for other things to do.. No good ever comes of that....


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Well. I can relate to that. my passat hadn't given me any problem in the last few months and that's when I started looking for another older little funner vehicle and found this caddy. so far, I've only replaced what I was expecting to replace in it. Axles, exhaust, now the shifter and yes wheels and tires. it's 26 years old. so it's expected. 
Hasan.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I wasn't cracking on your truck Hasan.
Was just having fun with how you tell us about some of the things.
You got a good sense of humor and thats cool.
Truck must be pretty good one or Vincent wouldn't be so hard after it.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

hehe.







truck is descent. well, there is no point crying about what has fallen apart. I'd rather invest that time crying about how I'm not smart enough to fix it..







haha.
You'll sure hear more about my truck often







I've managed to put B3 passat mud flaps and a GTi lower spoiler on it in it's down time. still trying to take the rear bumper off. sucker won't budge.
Hasan.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

what oil do you guys run in your diesels for winter? 15W40?


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

sorry, no winter here (Orlando, FL)...








did a rear wheel bearing today, uneventfully.
It is funny though, to find out how cheaply and shabbily this car was repaired by the previous owner. (when stuff was fixed)
The rear drum was scored badly when a shoe wore out previously. They just put new shoes on it and did not even turn the drum. They also reused a (pretty bad) wheel bearing. Cheap bastards!
I need to find an EcoDiesel transmission (or final drive, if I can get it alone)
Anyone sees one, let me know.
I am pretty sure I want to keep my gear ratio, and try just switching to the (taller) Eco final drive. This is the tallest final drive they ever put in an 020. This should help my MPG and rpms.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

5w40 Rotella Synthetic.
GLi16 - I think you've gone batty on us







lol
You're going the wrong way with the ratio for highway mpg's - you'll be wound out before you get to 80. High numbers are short gears.
Is your tranny a 3.94 final with 0.75 5th ?
14" rims with tall 70 series tires will help.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Correct me if I am worng, but Yes, I am 3.94 with a .71 5th (Maybe a .75) and the ECO (Transmission code AVX) has a 3.67 final drive.
That means lower RPMs at 80MPH, right?
Also, I appreciate the compliment, but you just did not know I have been Batty for Years!
(How else can you explain never having owned a car that was not a VW with 4 cylinders, a manual transmission and manual windows?)


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
14" rims with tall 70 series tires will help.

Yeah, but it will adversely affect my cD. (and aesthetic) The car is tucking tires on coilovers, and the 14" wheels will not clear my future G60 brakes.
Thats why I am a pain in the ass... Gotta have it all!: Looks, brakes, and performance from a car that was intended for none of the above!


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Eco / AVX has the tow truck final drive = 4.25
http://www.a2resource.com/eandt/ratios.html
Thats why "most" highway drivers in the know won't buy an ECO.
They are more intended for city driving/pizza delivery.
You might have checked the wrong line ? Or another source.
But going with a lower number, you have the right idea, just wrong tranny from the chart.
Go get em Tiger


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Did to my diesel last night?
Found out that since I have owned the car (6 months or so...)
I have NEVER had a fan!!!
(The input 12v to the fan switch was corroded, and broken out of the coolant switch)
I thought it was running a lil hot in traffic, but I rarely sit in gridlock.
As is typical, the plastic on the wiring harness was disintegrating, so I replaced the plastic portion with a good one and pinned it out.
I will be getting the coolant switch today, and im wondering how cold it will run now!
BVZ:
You are totally right, I am 3.941, Eco: 4.2?? and I am looking for the 3.667. A standard GTi box seems to have the same gear stack and the taller final. Ill likely just buy one of those for $100, and toss it in, rather than take my box apart just to get to the final.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

If you can get down to the 3.66/3.67 range and with a .75 5th you will see some appreciable difference out on Hwy 4 - or is it Hwy 10.
Whichever one it is that runs from DaytonaBeach to Orlando.
3.94 x .75 = 2.95
3.67 x .75 = 2.75
You'll feel that.
Just toss it right on in there Man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Glad you didn't go out and get stuck with a pizza delivery box.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Well I guess this is more like the past three days between other work..
Kinda got spoiled by having power in the old Mopar the past few days. (Sad when a slant six feels powerful) But anywho I got the breath of live back in the Bunny after:
Pulling the head to get to the end of a pesky oil leak, foudn that the particular head/bottom end combo was making crazy mad assed compression, so I ended up using another head, upgrated to some head studs, turned out an adapter to use a 1.6 head on a 1.5 block, rubber valve cover gasket, pulled the pistons to inspect the rings while I was at it to see if there were any nasty wvo issues.. (all looks good), new timiming belt a little early (40K), new filters all over the place, changed trans oil, flushed coolant, replaced hoses and t-stat. New glow plugs, rebuilt vac pump, replaced steering rack boots, fixed rattly exhaust heat shield, modified shifter for shorther throw, molested the IP, greased speedo cable, rotated tires, removed backing plates from the front brakes as they were rusting off anyhow, cleaned all the trash out, vaccumed, hand washed the exterior,washed the windows, And filled both the diesel and WVO tank...
Watch the news kids, there's gonna be a big bang tomorrow..


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I'm synchronizing my clocks right now.
Somethings bound to happen after all that.
Hope my car isnt sneaking on here and reading .....


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

OKay I think I'm safe.... I drove it around for a while turns out I buggered up one of the injector return lines and have a fuel leak.. Of course I have all of 2" of the stuff left on the roll.. The leaked diesel did help clean up the oil slick nicely though... Power washed right off....
Didn;t seem much diffrerence in performance with the compression change... I suspect the clean air and fuel filter made most o the difference.. Now if it'll just hold oil in the engine like it hold water on the floor in the back seat...


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_...if it'll just hold oil in the engine like it hold water on the floor in the back seat...

sounds like the rear floors are solid though


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

I have a full GTI conversion, red stripe quads, bumpers, interior, and dash in mint condition with no cracks. 
Now I ordered a wiring harness for my inner lights on my quad, and got brand new OE clutch and brake pedal covers. Just need floormats and i'm done.
Engine rebuild (preface: 12mm, TD pump, TD turbo) is coming with (just recieved all the parts friday):
-New GTD Nozzles
-Raceware Studs
-1.9 AAZ HG
-Piston Rings
-Timing Belt
-All new seals and gaskets
-New Clutch (already installed)
-Rebuilding valves, new valve guides and seals
-2 bar, wastegate removal mod (whilst blocking off BOV too)
-IP Mod


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

Last night:
Coolant switch, and FANS!!! (hooray)
Heres a question for the more Diesel experienced folks out there:
I just noticed that the sticker on my rad support gives me valve adjustment measurements.....
Is this really needed?
I thought that by 1985, they were using hydro heads, but maybe not on Diesel.
(If so, I am lost, I have never adjusted valves: even my Bus is hydro!!)
And, Good call, BVZ! I-4 is my main artery to work..
I filled up two nights ago, and have been trying to use one whole tank of gas shifting when the upshift light comes on (instead of 4200RPM, like previously) and keeping it 60-65 on the Hwy. Got a great draft from a semi at 65 whole way to work today!


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Some folks say somewhere in 85 model was switch
- some say it was in 86. I'm going with 86.
My friends 85TD has the valve lash sticker too.
If you don't know when the last time it was done - probably good to check them sometime soon when you can.
You can short-shift these lil diesels and they like it.
I doubt I ever turn much over 2500 rpms.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*No Surrender AG*

NSAG that sounds like a wicked engine rebuild you're gonna do.
Will it be 100 horsepower you think ?


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

what about 82 rabbit 1.6 NA. 5 speed. I dont have a tach. what speeds to shift at. I shift at 20, then 40, then 65, then 90. km per hour. 


_Modified by B3VW Hasan at 5:44 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Four_Footed_Beast (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I "Hot wired" my car to get to work!!
Then I "hot wired" my car to get home! 
No hills in Morgan Hill..
I have a good pry bar with a plastic handle as a key!!!


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_what about 82 rabbit 1.6 NA. 5 speed. I dont have a tach. what speeds to shift at. I **** at 20, then 40, then 65, then 90. km per hour. 

lol ... no comment


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_ I **** at 20, then 40, then 65, then 90. km per hour. 


Sounds messy....









IF I did my conversion from KM/H to MPH thats about where I shift.... Unless I am "Power Driving"


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_what about 82 rabbit 1.6 NA. 5 speed. I dont have a tach. what speeds to shift at. I **** at 20, then 40, then 65, then 90. km per hour. 

i just came back from a 4 hour drive (happens 4 times a month), children visitation arrangement b.s. but i don't mind, i look at it as opportunity to bond with my diesel car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
under normal conditions (flat roads, etc.) i usually shift out of 4th gear and into 5th @ around 40-45mph.
1st (0-15mph), 2nd (15-25mph), 3rd (25-35mph), 4th (35-45mph), 5th (45mph + ).
i don't have a tachometer, i wan't one to replace the clock in the future.


----------



## nlatham19 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*

took out injectors and ECU for some upgrades
































used a new tool







, best $40 I've ever spent


----------



## lloydbiker (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

I think VW must have had a surplus. My '87 Jetta TD has it too.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_
You can short-shift these lil diesels and they like it.
I doubt I ever turn much over 2500 rpms.

They may like it, but it drives me insane....
I am a very fast driver (fastest ticket: 125Mph in a 98 2.slo GTi) and I usually drive to work at 100Mph.
I am trying to get used to 60-65 (for the sake of the car) but it really feels like I am in reverse.
I had been shifting at redline (4200 RPM, the car will pull no more)
because I like the feel of 10Psi and the sound of the turbo spooling through my PHAT intake.
I am working on it.
We will see how much better the mpg is with a whole tank of careful driving. Maybe it is worth it....


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_
I usually drive to work at 100Mph.


i believe you dude, and maybe you can post mpg figure running 100mph.
there's a thread here wanting to know what mpg they can get running 100mph.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Whops. I didn't mean to let the secret out. But...... as I have fixed the "Shift" lets shift away from my previous statement.







OK. 
I must tell you guys, when I first got it, it has all for miss matched tires with one bald one, one winter tire and two smaller tires on two diagonally opposing side... and It was ****y shifty feeling drive it home.
Hasan.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

JetGLi, if you can short shift and stay around 62'ish - i predict about 8 or 10 extra mpg. I could get 43-45mpg outta your car.
But i don't drive Hwy 4 much anymore.







dammit
==============
Bought a NEW box fresh factory reconditioned VW Heidelberg radio for my 89. My original played tapes too fast (chipmunk sound) and the backlight on the readout didn't work at night. $45 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Who says cassette tapes are outta style ? RocknRoll never dies b!tch
My original will go to my friends 85 TD. Scored him a new set of Sflake centers for $12 too. eBay was HOT tonight - lol.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (dieselwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselwagen* »_
there's a thread here wanting to know what mpg they can get running 100mph.

In my ABA GTi, I got a solid 30+ MPG with the orig. transmission (Tall final drive) when I switched to the 9y 16v Box, I went down to about 26-27MPG. This is not actually at 100MPH, but over numerous tanks of 80-100 on the hwy to work. (and all of my other driving)
BVZ:
One day at a time, I did well yesterday, and today. Trying to ride about 60-65 on the Hwy..


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Allright. I got the box in mail today with the shifter bushing kit. awsome. I only know how to replace the ball kit, springs and what not on the shifter rod itself. Yes that'll fix my problem, but it came with full shift rod bushings as well... Where do these go? 
Can I disconnect the shift rod from the transmission and install new bushings in the garage table, then install it in one piece rather than get under the car and try to disconnect and connect the vertical shifter rod with the horizontal rod under the car.
Hasan.


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

Took a pic the other day of my diesel:


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Deutschbag)*

One BBS RA, One Teardrop, One Bob Marley sticker.
My kind of Diesel Caddy!
Nice pic!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Took the Rabbit on about a 6 hour trip yesterday... Finally a long enough trip to get a semi accurate MPG figure on WVO.. I filled the tank, noted the milage when I switched to WVO and the milage when I switched back to diesel.. Topped off the tank again using my new WVO filtration and distribution rig and it took 6 gallons for 276 miles
I compensated for the difference in tire size when I figgered out how many miles I went... Lookin like about 46mpg with 450lbs of people and 150lbs of tools and crap in the car... I was on fiarly flat highway traveling between 65-75 mph... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I need to check my milage on just diesel.. Last time I checked it was 49mpg with crappy injectors and my usual run to and from work which involves a mountain...


_Modified by maxfax3 at 7:19 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_One BBS RA, One Teardrop, *One Bob Marley sticker.*
My kind of Diesel Caddy!
Nice pic!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HAHA.... it's a Barack Obama sticker







But thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_
Can I disconnect the shift rod from the transmission and install new bushings in the garage table, then install it in one piece rather than get under the car and try to disconnect and connect the vertical shifter rod with the horizontal rod under the car.
Hasan.

You could probably do it this way, but it's kind of a pain getting the peice that goes onto the other end of the rod (towards the transmission) adjusted properly.. It's probably about as easy taking the two rods apart from under the car as it is to take the whole works out and do it on the bench... If I remeber correctly the busghings just slide in and are not pressed....


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Allright. Today I installed the ball rod kit. adjusted the finger on the rod 15mm away from the big metal piece. now I car get into 1 and 2nd without pushing on the lever and reverse without hitting the metal piece. 3rd is fine and 4rth is too. 5th seems a little wiered. lever just goes a little to the right and forward is 5th. 
I'll tackle the bushings some other day. so far the caddy is back on the road. with new floor mats might I add.








where does the big red bushing go?
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

IF it's the same big bushing I'm thinking of it goes in a bracket near the front... THe horizonal rod slides in it....

New floormats..... I'm seriously jealous.. I keep looking at new ones but am too cheap to buy them.... I have a set out of a Geo metro ones right now... Same color and they fit perfectly.... But they say "Geo" on them


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Filled it up on the way home from work (getting 52.85 mpg @ ~70mph) and bought a Homelink sunvisor for it.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Filled it up on the way home from work (getting 52.85 mpg @ ~70mph) and bought a Homelink sunvisor for it.

You have a TDI now, cool. How long before you start playing with power upgrades?


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (G60ING)*

Well it wasn;t exactly my diesel, and it wasn;t a VW.. But after I got done showing my 17 year old niece how and where to check all the fluids and such I took her out and educated her on the fine art of "donuts" in her 300SD....


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (G60ING)*

Frank,
Yeap, I bought it just over a month ago, as I drive 165 miles a day. I have been looking at upgrades for it. I am trying to come up with the Bosch part number for the PD150 injectors, as I can get those through work (just need the part number, as the VW number will not work for me). I have also been looking at a bigger turbo and a tuning box or software and an exhaust and downpipe.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

So here's the story. took the caddy out for a drive. I think I have to adjust the shift finger again. it slides into reverse without pushing down on the shift rod. a little scarry. I'll reduce the distance in between block off place and finger tomorrow and see how that works.
And. My temp sensor now shows nothing. nada, zero. engine is hot, but nothing on the temp sensor. Patience, Patience, must not swear. do fans come on if temp sensor is not working. I don't want to over head the engine. 
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Getting those shifters adjusted can be a pain from tiem to time..

The fan sensor is in the radiator and completely independent of the gauge... Good chance you may have just knocked the wire off the sender when working on the shifter....


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Alignment yesterday:
Had .5deg Less camber than I need on passenger side....
Now I know why that side scrubbed in braking/turns...
Almost to the end of my fuel tank, been driving nicely the whole time. (shifting at 2500-3000, cruising at 60-65)
Looks promising:
I have 410 Miles on the tank so far, and am not yet to the red (reserve).
Looks like I may be back up to the 40+ MPG I should be getting!
The only problem with my low MPG is likely my lead foot.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello Hello. yes I'm Happy. 
Used the sunny saturday to my full advantage. Slept till 10. cleaned the right side of the garage, put the tools where they belong and moved parts to the other side of the garage. 
Pushed the caddy into the garage. 4 hours of testing and replacing all glow plugs, cleaning wire contacts, also glow plug relay contacts and the fuse on the fire wall contacts. It fired right up where it wouldn't start at all 5 hours ago. All 4 old glow plugs were shot when tested. 
Then I drove it up the ramps and adjusted the shifter again. installed some more bushings. and shifter is fixed. 
too tired to see about the temp sensor. wire is still plugged in. I'm just happy it's mobile again.
Hasan.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_Hello Hello. yes I'm Happy. 
I'm just happy it's mobile again.
Hasan.

congratulations http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i like hearing success stories.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm sure people do have success stories. I suppose people just don't discuss them since they're not mad when things aren't broken


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

40.78 mpg. Definitely the lead foot holding me back.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_I'm sure people do have success stories. I suppose people just don't discuss them since they're not mad when things aren't broken










No news is good news... But we do see some success stories here... Heck Let's look at Jetta's last post.. Impoved milage stories are always good.... Even if he is going to have to have surgury to reduce the size of his right foot...








My victory for the week is that I have about 1500 miles on the Silver Rabbit... And for the first time ever the thing has not used any oil...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Tomorrow, I will be checking on the price of a set of ARL (PD150) injectors.
FYI: 130/150pd injectors Bosch part # 0 414 720 039 and part # 0 986 441 507 for the exchange part.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: No Surrender AG (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Calling on the Diesel Gurus again....
Heres my plan, tell me if I am going in the right direction.
Having already taken care of the intake concerns, I move to exhaust next...
I am planning on having a custom 2.5" SS Downpipe fabricated (with flex joint) and adding a Jetex 2.5" (Gti 16v) SS Cat-back (modified to extend tailpipes). My EGT probe (spruce) will be in the manifold (ala VWDiesel) so I was going to wrap the DP with heat wrap to keep temps down by my shift linkage.
I suppose my two questions are these:
1) is 2.5" definitely big enough? (Big enough for everything the T3 can do, anyways... or do I do a 3" DP into a 2.5" catback, like the 1.8T kids? Chain strength = Weakest link, right?)
2) Does anyone make a nice 2.5" SS downpipe that I can buy?
(seems like Passenger Diesel are the only folks making Mk2 DP's but no SS and they dont seem to sell to the public anymore)
Any advice is appreciated!
Thanks,
-Brad
After I get this out of the way, On to Water/Meth!!










_Modified by JettaGLi16v at 12:47 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (rhussjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhussjr* »_Tomorrow, I will be checking on the price of a set of ARL (PD150) injectors.
FYI: 130/150pd injectors Bosch part # 0 414 720 039 and part # 0 986 441 507 for the exchange part.


ARL/ASZ injector: 0 414 720 028, and 0 414 720 039.
ARL/ASZ injector exchange product for both part number: 0 986 441 507.
AVF/AWX use also the: 0 414 720 028 and .... 039 
But there is also a: 0 414 720 214 for AVF/AWX thats probably the smaller one.
I have also make a 204whp dyno with 34° (almost smoke free) with an ARL, I have try with 37-38°, but lots of soot and not really more HP.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

hey. 
I, well, the alternator / water pump belt broke.







. and I replaced it.







Also:
I came across quiet a few liters of Bunker fuel. it's blue in color and smells some what like kerosene and diesel mix. is this number 2 Diesel, or home heating fuel. main question is can I run it in my EL' Rabeeto. 
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Depends on the grade of bunker fuel..... Chances are if has about the same viscosity of diesel it is the same thing as #2 diesel... I think the other grades of bunker fuel are all thicker like hydraulic oil...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

it's not think like hydraulic oil. it's runny like diesel. I guess I'll mix it with 50/50 with vegie oil and use it in my vegie tank rather than diesel tank just to be on the safe side. I like this truck so much.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I think you'll be alright with that... The thinner A Grade i think they call it Bunker fuel is #2 diesel... Just make sure that it isn't watery or dirty, or that it's old and has bacteria growing in it...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Ran the vegie tank almost empty, then poured 10 liters of 50/50 vegie/bunker fuel in and drove about 30 km on it. it's fine. I'm filtering the bunker fuel through a gasser passat's fuel filter. it's not dirty and has nothing growing in it. it's dark blue.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Was out towards the area of a boneyard I was frequenting back when i was restifying my DzlJet. Stopped by to see if any new recruits had came in, and if the old ones were still grazing.
Almost wanted to cry. They crushed an 83 Rabbit Diesel that was rock solid and still had complete engine and 4 spd tranny - minus InjPump. Dashpad was perfect too. Some things did go to good homes from the car along the way - but there was plenty left. I kept procrastinating on getting the engine, oh well.
About 5-6 old Mbenz's came in. 3 were Diesel. One was an 80 model 240 4 cylinder,4 speed, with only 55,000 ACTUAL MILES on odometer. Seats/Interior are still like new. Incredible that someone let that car get towed off for scrap. They will only sell parts - not whole car.
Anybody need anything from it ?


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_Ran the vegie tank almost empty, then poured 10 liters of 50/50 vegie/bunker fuel in and drove about 30 km on it. it's fine. I'm filtering the bunker fuel through a gasser passat's fuel filter. it's not dirty and has nothing growing in it. it's dark blue.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been amazed how many cars I find in boneyards look nicer than the ones I drive... I know alot of them around here get the cars that don't go at auction... I dropped my card (and a case of beer form time to time) off at the local bone yard.. Any thing VW diesel or pre 1985 VW shows up I get a call..


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I got a TDI swap that I found in a local junkyard.
They will post-cut the car behind the dashboard for $900.
This will be a whole front clip (Motor, trans, wiring, ECU, inj pump, turbo, brakes, wheels, etc...)
This is a 98 Jetta.
I would like a few bucks as a finders fee, cause it is well below retail for the motor alone.
They do not know it is a TDI.
(He referred to it as the 5 speed 4 cylinder jetta)
Let me know if anyone here is interested!
-Brad


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Great score there GLi16 !
==================
This is one of those semi-non-diesel-related stories. But had to tell about it.
Another one of my lengthy posts.
My good friend who I recently sourced an 85 TD/GL Jetta for, found what he thought was another Jetta for sale.
We went and checked it out Sunday. Was a late'ish 80's 4door Quantum GL 5 in very nice condition. Looked fairly low mileage. We were like - wtf is GL 5 about. Its an AUTOMATIC not a 5 speed.
Told him I "thought" the 5 cylinder Audi gas engine was an option on some VW's. Maybe that was the "5" deal. idunno
(i posted last night to the passat/quantum forum and they said yes it would be the Audi 5 cyl gasser)
Nobody came to door Sunday.
Car was locked and couldn't get more details.
It had a price on it. I don't need ANY more cars (but will probably get another Jetta Dzl when find the right one). All he needs are seats - and this car had some sweet ones !
Body and Interior were Mint.
It was priced too high for parts. But you never know whats what until you get down to the nitty gritty. We figured it probably had a tired drivetrain or it would have been even higher.
We went back tonight and got to talk with owner and her husband.
Her dad bought it new and gave it to her a few years ago.
She stopped driving it about 6 months ago due to right front wheel clicking noise.
They seem to be living on the edge financially, and the husband is not mechanically inclined nor claims of any such ability.
The Dad evidently took extremely good care of this Car before giving it to her. I would have guessed mileage between 90,000 - 120,000.
Its an 86 model with ..... 384,000+ miles !!!







dammmmmm !
5 cyl Audi gasser with Automatic and every option and all original.
Everything works except radio, and A/C compressor doesn't engage.
Forgot to try the cruise. It has power everything, alloys and etc....
Underhood looks untouched and completely intact.
No goofy cobbled crap.
Runs and drives great. Tranny works flawless. Good tires. 
I worked a deal for $500 and my friend bought it tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its champagne (silvery gold) color (same as his 85 TD). With a MINT black interior that has rear headrests.
Going to swap seats into his 85 TD. Then put my old grey 89 seats into the Quantum and let his grand daughter drive the Quantum. He was sort of looking for a decent inexpensive automatic car to put her in. 
An 88 Golf in the boneyard has some nice black'ish door panels that will match the seats - and good black carpet/console - going to get those tomorrow. He won't have worn out Brown interior much longer in the 85 TD/GL.
I've never heard about a VW or Audi gasser with almost 400,000 miles that still ran good and looked good. Its easily in the same category as my DzlJet. I'm impressed with this GL5 car, too bad it only gets about half the mpg of a 1.6 Diesel.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Just to clarify:
I did not buy this (Fear of difficulty selling)
but would love to get it in someone's hands who could make some use of it.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Wish I was closer and had the extra cash.. I think I might have found a nice cabby for a diesel swap.. Hoping to string that one along till funds allow... It's heating oil season up here again...


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I am still loving the fact that I am getting 50 mpg and driving the piss out of my TDI. FYI, I saw $2.99 diesel today, so come Friday, I will be filling up again (maybe it will be a little cheaper).


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

bought a set of glow plugs, frost heater and a fuel filter


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Friday will probably be higher. Early thursday morning is probably the right time to get it cheap.
Hasan.


----------



## Jettage (Apr 6, 2008)

Installed a rubber one-piece valve cover gasket & required studs. Made more progress on my Frybrid veggie oil kit installation. I think I may be able to wrap it up this weekend -- tired of having the car in my shop on stands. Really want to get it back on the road. Began plotting the install of a 16v style roof antenna. Also making plans to get the manual tranny rebuilt before winter - cold weather is hard on the gearset when the sychros are shot.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Jettage)*

installed manual boost controller and set to 15 psi.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Finally got all the oil out of my cooling system from the head gasket pooping.. One final flush, some new hoses and WOO HOO I have antifreeze again... Now it's time to look for a nice brake upgrade... Too many close calls........


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

what are the options of brake upgrades for our rabbits maxfax3?


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Havne;t gotten real in depth with this yet... Been doing some reading on the MK1 car forums... Tons of options!! 
Personally I'm thinking of just going with some vented rotors in the front and leave the rest alone, although rear discs may happen if I can source some boneyard parts at a good price... I don;t think I really need 11 inch disc brakes all the way around, just something a little better than what I got...


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

wow.... 15PSI is really cool!
I think the car is as fast as my old GLi 16v before I rebuilt the motor!
Can't wait for EGT and exhaust and more boost!!


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Rule of thumb for setting your boost, crank it up till something breaks, and dial it back one step for your next engine..








That's what they keep telling me at the machine shup on my /6 turbo project... I think they wanna make some more money off me or something...


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Im just going to 15 until I get my EGT in and know where I am.
After that and the exhaust ill probably increase.
I had the car looked at by a diesel mechanic a few months back and he said pushing to 15-18 should decrease smoke, and that was accurate. Still very thick at WOT, though.
Anyone have personal experience with safe zones for pushing tired old 1.6's?


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

changed the fuel filter. not fun in the rain. got a corrado dash for it. will tackle this next summer.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Corrado dash in an A1 Caddy should be a challenging install.
If you have the wiring covered, that should be most of the challenge.
I suppose I am going to try to get with Dave (935Racer - Passenger Diesel) and see if he can make me a 3" SS DP. Seems like the sensible approach.
I hate to re-buy parts, so I always try to get the best I can when I buy stuff.
Not to say 2.5" would restrict me badly, but the 3" DP to 2.5" Straight pipe seems to be the sweet ticket... Details to follow!
-Brad


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

IF I keep the cluster the same. and keep the pull knob swithes, I don't think there'd be too much of problems with the corrado dash swap. I built an adapter to fit the caddy cluster into the corrado dash. will use dummy switch covers for all the switches, drill 2 holes, 1 for choke, the other for head light. and use flexible pipes to route heat vents using caddy heater box. I've got a different heater controlls at the bottom of the dash any ways so the mk2 controls will be usable. so... hoping for the best.
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Drove mine up a big mountain today... AND PASSED OTHER CARS!!
It was raining like hell and eberyone was creeping along..


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_IF I keep the cluster the same. and keep the pull knob swithes, I don't think there'd be too much of problems with the corrado dash swap. I built an adapter to fit the caddy cluster into the corrado dash. will use dummy switch covers for all the switches, drill 2 holes, 1 for choke, the other for head light. and use flexible pipes to route heat vents using caddy heater box. 

You got it going on. The cluster is always the Clusterfu#$ part of it, And since the Rabbit dash is so small, the C dash should cover nicely.

What did I do to my diesel?
Killed a prelude with it! 
I could not have had a better drive to work last night!
I totally killed two (punkass) kids in a mid 90's prelude.
They were all riced out, slammed on the ground, with a buzzcan exhaust.
I stomped him repeatedly and never took it out of 5th gear. (Hooray for 15PSI) we were weaving thru traffic so it was basically like 7-10 blasts from 60-95Mph. right in my sweet spot!
A guy could get used to this diesel torque!
-Stoked Diesel Driver


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re:*

changed engine oil & filter. 
i was thinking of what BVZ said as i handled the waste oil.
maybe i should start [recycling], since we can't really trust other sources except our own.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dieselwagen)*

GO FOR IT!!! WHat's the worst that could happen???









and let me know what the worst that can happen is if it does happen...


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re:*

ur right max, i won't know the benefit unless i try, otherwise i'm just nodding my head to what everyone is writing about.
i will start with 10% mix of the waste i have on hand. and go from there.










_Modified by dieselwagen at 12:44 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dieselwagen)*

Keep us posted on the results.. EVen at 10% that a free gallon out of every 10.... 
I think I may wait till spring when the heating season is about done. It's cheaper to put fuel in the car than it is to buy fuel oil for the house and garage.... And usually by then the WVO I collect all summer from concession stands and carnivals is running low.. I think I may just mix it with WVO and dump it in that tank... Then like you said I still have a nice clean tank of diesel to purge things out if need be...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

you guys are thinking about mixing 10% of used engine oil to Diesel or WVO and using it as fuel? I've thought about it, how are you filtering it?
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Dieselwagen was talking about adding it to his diesel fuel I believe... I was considering mixing it with my WVO.. Either woudl work I think...
For my WVO filtration setup I have a heated 15 gallon tank.. Dump the wvo through the screen on top (to catch the big chunks) let it settle for a few days.. Heat it up then I have a pump that sucks the wvo from about 3" from the bottom of the tank, though a 10 micron filter then a 2 micron filter and spits it into a 15 gallon holding tank... When it comes time to fill the car I can switch a valve and suck it out of the holding tank, through another 2 micron filter and pump it into the car...

I think I could use this getup for waste motor oil as well...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

let me know how the testing go. I'll try it as well, but with only 5% mix first.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I cant fix the temp sensor on my caddy. I took the wires off the 2 sensors on the coolant flange under the oil pressure switch. cleaned them good. plugged them back in, but still no reading on the dash. engine was warm at this time. what else could be wrong?


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Could be the sending unit, wiring, or the gauge itself... Does your fuel gauge seem to work alright??? Thre is a voltage regulator on the clust that is used by both the temp and the fuel gauge...

OF those 2 temp sensors on the water neck, the one has a blue wire with a white stripe, the other is blue with a yellow stripe.. Usually kinda hard to tell them apart after years of dirt and such... The Blue/yello is the one for your temp gauge.... Try touching it to a ground (like the cyl head) and see if the temp gauge goes all the way up to hot... IF it does your sensor is bad, if not, you may have to chase some wiring..

I believe we need to see some pics of this truck too.....










_Modified by maxfax3 at 2:10 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I'll get some pics over the weekend and post them. I'll also tackle the temp wiring tomorrow. see what happens. question. are all screw on diesel fuel filters the same? as in I can get a really long filter and looks like it'll screw onto the same filter neck, but not sure. any one know?
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

The things you want to make sure about on the fuel filter are that it will filter down to at least 10 microns, and that is has some sort of water separation built into it.. I have noticed that different brands have different sizes.... I believe Purolator, Hastings, & The VW filters are a larger capacity than say a Wix or Baldwin filter.. But all of these filters meet the criteria specified above....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Pics!


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

The fuel gauge works. I touched both those wires to the engine head and temp gauge doesn't move with the engine running. Can I just buy an after market external temp gauge to solve this problem?
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Sounds like you either have a bad wire, or the gauge itself is dead..


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_ Can I just buy an after market external temp gauge to solve this problem?


I'd highly recomend it! Then you'll know exactly what is going on...
My factory gauge works, but it will vary it's position from 1/3 of the way up to 2/3 the way up pending on the weather...... All while the aftermarket gauge reads the same temp consistantly...


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Scored a 1985 Bentley Factory Repair Manual for my friends 85 TD on eBay last night. $5.50 plus $4 shipping !
*S C O R E ! !*


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I adjusted the clutch cable. sorry guys, still no pics. will try really hard tomorrow. 
Hasan.


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Baron VonZeppelin* »_Scored a 1985 Bentley Factory Repair Manual for my friends 85 TD on eBay last night. $5.50 plus $4 shipping !
*S C O R E ! !*

I've looked everywhere for a bentley! Where do you guys go to find them?


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

Most of the ones I come across are the ones for your type Car (red cover) (mk1). Those are listed on eBay a lot.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I for some reason keep clogging my diesel fuel filter. previous owner had installed a vacuum gauge to tell when yo change the filter. needle went up to 5 and I change the filter. I was told to do so when needle goes up to 5. and the new one was fine for a week, then slowly in the last 3 days it got up to 5 as well. it's hesitant going up hills. I haven't put any thing in the diesel tank except diesel from the pump. 
Oh, when I'm switched over to vegie tank, the vacuum gauge shows very little vacuum and engien isn't hesitant. any ways, any one knows where to buy screw on filters for cheap. can't spend 25 bucks very often on filters. 
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Do you use the same filter for both tanks? IF so and it is okay on the veggie and not the diesel I would be inclined to think that you may have a restriction of some sort before the filter... Can;t remeber if the caddy's have any sort of screen in the tank... I've also encountered old rubber hose collapsing...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

yup. same filter for both.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

That has to be some variety of restricion either in the diesel tank, the lines (rubber or steel) or maybe the valve that switches between wvo and diesel....


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Correction. Thanks for the PM man. so yes, correction is, There are 2 of the same kind of filters installed. 1 for Diesel and 1 for WVO.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

set the boost to 18 psi.
...this crap is addicting.
I need a downpipe.
And water/methanol
and a front mount intercooler.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

No wonder you're addicted, get a down pipe so you're not breathing all thiose diesel fumes!


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Did the 4th 3000 mile oil change since the big blow up about a month ago.. Hasn't used a drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm almost tempted to try synthetic now that it isn;t drinking a quart every 200 miles..


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

Not something I did myself... But it was done to my 99 Mk4 TDI nonetheless.
Yesterday I got my car back from the dealer where it spent 3 days to get the front fenders rust problem fixed (in accordance to the TSB). Both were rusted pretty bad in the upper part of the wheel arch, and were begining to perforate. Got a pair of brand new fenders, to replace my 320000km old ones.







Paint color seem a little off though, maybe it'll blend-in better after a few days?
They also fixed the brake light switch (also a recall), it was acting up for the last month or so - had the flashing glow plug light symptom, plus my brake lights weren't working 95% of the times.








All this for free, without having to argue with the dealer - I came in, said I want this and that done, they took a few pictures of my fenders, basic infos about the car, checked their schedule and bingo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Service what OK though.


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (jeece)*

i built a full legnth 54+/-" roof rack for my 4dr, fabbed all from round stock. wood work welding all done in my garage 


_Modified by homelessEM2 at 3:41 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (homelessEM2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homelessEM2* »_i built a full legnth 54+/-" roof rack for my 4dr, fabbed all from round stock. wood work welding all done in my garage 

_Modified by homelessEM2 at 3:41 PM 11-8-2008_

Got any pics???


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (homelessEM2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homelessEM2* »_i built a full legnth 54+/-" roof rack for my 4dr, fabbed all from round stock. wood work welding all done in my garage 

_Modified by homelessEM2 at 3:41 PM 11-8-2008_

Also would love to see this! how did it turn out?


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

pix! the pictures were taken before i finished fabbing the roof rack clamps that commonly go in the door jams. lemme know what you think. id like to make a couple more and possibly sell them. it was a fun project


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (jeece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeece* »_\
They also fixed the brake light switch (also a recall), it was acting up for the last month or so plus my brake lights weren't working 95% of the times.









I've seen so many mk4s and NB without any brake lights
I drive a 85 gasser now, I don't plan to do anything on it today


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (burn_your_money)*

Installed a new Sunroof panel purchased at Florida BugJam!
My old roof was rusted to where the little tray in the back that keeps your neck dry was totally gone.
Bought a VERY pretty sunroof panel from a 91 GTi (Perfect seal and rain tray, also the shiniest piece on the car!)
for...... $5!!
Raining now...
We shall see how well it works, but I am confident.

Also bought an OEM GLi spoiler for $30. (used, but solid)
Will install later.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_My old roof was rusted to where the little tray in the back that keeps your neck dry was totally gone. 

That is most annoying.. Especially when the water dripping on your neck if from the snow melting on the roof... Sold my last Rabbit because of this... That and I was sick of banging my head since the ceiling in the cars with a sunroof is a tad lower...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I put a bike rack on her....Thule Big Mouth to be exact....hmmm too bad it's gonna snow soon.


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

well yesterday i did the rear brakes, all new suspension, lowered it, replaced all bulbs and had to find out the hard way that the new alternator i jus installed was bad







now i have a new(er) one from pepboys, did the job!
today so far i ordered a new blinker switch and im gonna vacuum her out and clean the whole inside...for what its worth she was sittin in a shed for about 2 years and i feel shes on her way to bein saved


----------



## XchesapeakebaysidegliX (May 23, 2005)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

I heard mine run for the first time in a long time
had a machine shop reman my head
four new glow plugs
new rod bearings and piston rings
ofcourse fresh oil and coolant
cleaned up the injectors and fuel lines so they look nice and pretty in my clean head
all new gaskets ofcourse
replaced radiator, water pump and thermostat along with a few hoses
new belts
some new hardware to hold it all together
installed some old bilstein racing dampers with threaded perches
coming up:
new ball joints and a-arms with spherical bearings
big-ass rear sway
helios recaros back in it
alignment
and then drive the hell out of it 








I have never been too excited about diesels before but i am actually a little excited about this one.


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (XchesapeakebaysidegliX)*

I changed my oil. Gave it a bath in Rust Check and backed it into the garage for the winter. Come-oooooonnnn spring !


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I tried to drop the tank and clean the filter around the sending unit, but I'm afraid I'll break the nuts, bots and straps and I'll be stuck. I guess I could always just put a tank in the bed temporarily and attach lines to it.


----------



## dillenger1 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

gosh thats really aclean garage!!


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (dillenger1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dillenger1* »_gosh thats really aclean garage!!

Uh huh... Wonder if he'd like to come work on my garage this winter.









Hasan, PB Blaster is your friend, use it generously!!!


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

It was my father's garage and when he passed away we lugged 5 truck-loads of junk out of it. He couldn't get a vehicle in it at all. I'm just remaking it to suit me right now. Benches are next.










_Modified by stewardc at 8:08 AM 11-16-2008_


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (stewardc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stewardc* »_He couldn't get a vehicle in it at all.

The 2 car garage at my house hasn't had a car in it for over 2 years.
Could barely get the riding mower in and out of it.
Your Truck looks REAL NICE. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Thanks
My dad built/flew gyrocopters and that was most of the stuff.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (stewardc)*

THat's the problem I got here... 3 generations worth of crap, before I came along.... My great grandfather, and grand father lived though the depression which I explains the huge supply of used spark plugs and breaker points.... SLowly I've been getting it cleaned out.. 2 small bays, one large bay, a back room with a basement and an attic on the small part, and a partical basement under the big part... Probably moved about 12 small dumptruck loads outta here..


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I Sympathize with you. Just think about the end result. It was all that kept me going.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (stewardc)*

I just keep thinking, "Let it all here for the next poor SOB"... But I have found some interesting things in the dig.. Found a package of Cross Country spark plugs with " '28 Pontiac" written on them.. They're a split fire plug of sorts...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I, yes, ME, I, Hasan, that is me, I has FIXED the Temp sensor on my caddy. While trying to remove the gas tank. so yeah.. Yaaay.
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats!! Now how'd you manage to fix the temp gauge while removing the fuel tank???


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally when the temp sensor wasn't working, I looked for wiring, and found a loose wire, and connected it to the temp sensor, but it didn't work. 
so today while I was under the car, head under the oil pan, I saw a green loose wire, I just tried my luck and connected it to where I has connected the other wire. and the temp gauge moved. 
Engine was a bit warm by moving the truck around the back and getting it up the ramps. so now the temp sensor is working. 
Hasan.


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

my fan isnt coming on so i spent adecet portion of the day playing with that. i was in my bently but no luck (im no good with wiring diagram aka i dont have alot of patience) my radiator hasa 2 prong sensor on the lower driver side...what am i lookin at? is that why my fan isnt comin on?


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

got out of the cabriolet and i stood in the driveway and looked at it wishin my bottom end was timed right.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (homelessEM2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homelessEM2* »_my fan isnt coming on so i spent adecet portion of the day playing with that. i was in my bently but no luck (im no good with wiring diagram aka i dont have alot of patience) my radiator hasa 2 prong sensor on the lower driver side...what am i lookin at? is that why my fan isnt comin on?









Check your furses first and foremost.. There should be a 30 amp fan fuse I believe.. After that:
Jump the two wires in the plug to the radiator... If the fan comes on it's that temp seonsor in the radiator... If it doesn't the next thing to check is the relay inside.. 
When the terminals in the ratiator plug are jumped the relay should click... If it doesn't the relay or wiring is bad.. 
If it does next step pull the relay out.. Jump a wire between the 87 and 30 pin.. IF the fan runs it's the relay, if it doesn check for power at pin 30.. If you have power at pin 30 wither there is bad wires betwen the relay sockey, or the fan motor is DOA...
Last step (or first howver you would prefer to check) is to put power directly to the fan motor to see if it runs...


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

I blew the carbon out of my turbo on my drive to work, 
Full throttle in 3 gear from ~40 - 60 MPH, then 60-100 in 4th.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I dropped the tank and the screen was pretty clean. I cleaned it with some Gasoline. I also drained the fuel tank with half a liter of gas, now it's pretty clean.
That didn't fix my Hesitation problem.
Truck just stalled today. fiddling with vegie controlls, I learned that the truck runs normal with fuel coming from the diesel tank and return to the vegie tank. it wants to shut off when fuel comes from the diesel tank and when returned to the diesel tank. and it surely shuts off when fuel comes from the vegie tank and is returned to the vegie tank. 
So... time to call the guy who did the conversion.
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Sounds like you're getting somewhere now.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe a stuck valve or something... I'm curious as to what you'll find...


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I've located the return fuel line and the return solenoid switches. I'm parking it for the rest of the week. will look into it on Saturday or Sunday if weather permits. I believe it's time to put up the rest of my mk2 stuff on Free give away and make room in the garage for the caddy. will do this on Saturday as well. 
Hasan.


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

i lowered my car some more... i decided to rock spares all the way around for the winter, so my lip went from about 5" from the ground to 3.5"-4" for snow plowing abilities... =]


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

you should raise it up a bit, you don't want the lip broken. 
Any ways, damn snow and cold weather tells me to sit tight till April or May and work on the caddy. untill then, it's mazda 4x4 daily driven. both my VW are off the road now.
Hasan.


----------



## ZionAD (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

agreed!
very good looking truck


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

Mmmmm, we had our first snow last night. The picture of my truck safe and sound in the garage gives me much satisfaction.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

hey. what car did you get your 2L TD from. man, I can't believe that you're in Nova Scotia. Your truck looks immaculate. is it only a summer vehicle. 
I canceled insurance on my caddy, cleaned up the garage, Drove the Passat into it. moved the Rabbit under the temporary garage, aka The canopy. We have more people at home in Winter than Summer, hence more cars so need the space in drive way. 
Oh, I found another 84 Diesel Jetta in need of body work, without owner ship AGAIN. any one wants to buy it for Parts?
Hasan.
Hasan.


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

My 2.0 is a bored out 1.9 AAZ from a 1995 Passat. Boring was just the start of many mods.


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_you should raise it up a bit, you don't want the lip broken. 

eh its just an N/A lip


----------



## blinkinbanana (Jul 14, 2000)

I just about barely started it today. third glow plug warm up it kinda started. it's only 14*.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah you've got no glow plugs. it's just starting because fuel sort of gets a teeeeny weeeee bit warmed up when starter moves the engine and injection pump moves fuel as well. replace glow plugs and you'd be fine.
Hasan.


----------



## XchesapeakebaysidegliX (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

well friday i replaced my lower timing cover with a brand new factory cover. wanted to buy a new upper cover too but they are $100. so i cleaned my upper cover up and replaced all the rubber bushings/spacers and hardware in it. now it sits perfectly over the belt...new factory parts like that cover and bushings just make me happy








replaced my first oil pan since lowering it yesterday in my buddy's driveway..working on my back without all my tools at the shop sucks!! now i just need to replace the stupid cork valve cover gasket i bought with the updated rubber one. i have had the cover off three times to re-torque the head bolts/time the motor etc and that stupid gasket is leaking like a sieve. someday i'll get you dudes some pics of all this. 
i like the pics of the truck about to go to sleep for the winter....very cool car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I Found a Diesel Rabbit 2 door 5 speed. 1980. Yellow beige. Blue interior. body is descent. interior is good. drive train, NOT A CLUE. doesn't run. 
Well, It's a complete car, nothing missing. just sitting for a few months. I traded parts I had for this car so I just couldn't pass up on it. Lets see how this new love for Diesels turn on next summer. Should bring it home next weekend.
Wish me luck.
Hasan.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Sounds like you can't really lose on that Rabbit, Hasan.
The friend of mine that I turned on to the 85 TD Jetta, has the VW Diesel disease now too.
He bought two 81 Jetta Diesels and an 89 Jetta Diesel all from same seller.
One 81 runs, the other 81 is complete but unknown, and he drove the 89 home. All for $800 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Same seller had 2 Caddy Diesel Trucks, but had already took a deposit.
Both went to same guy for $1000 for the pair.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

Nice Score Hasan!!! I've been noticing the prices on the old diesels is back on the decline.. Cheap gas prices = Cheap VW diesels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a good deal for 3 jettas. also the 2 caddy's for a 1000, that's very good too. Well, cheap gas prices are kinda of taking the money away from diesel sellers, but then again, not every one will be buying an early 80's diesel VW , or any thing since "it's too old" in peoples mind. And This also makes for a crowded Drive way. 
I'm concentrating on finishing the things that weren't broken and now suddenly are broken on the passat and bringing it to the daily status in a month or two depending on how cold it gets in the garage. I have a heater, but it's just coverd with stuff I have no place to put. oh and I'm giving away mk2 bits and pieces. there is a FS thread in the canadian classifieds for scirocco, mk2, b3 past. all the mk2s are almost free now. you want something?
Hasan.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I filled up my wagon at $2.49 a gallon this evening. Over the holiday weekend, I will get the oil changed as it is due this week.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

I've been putting way too much time into the hunt for an AutoTech Front Strut bar like I have pictured on the silver car below:








I have found that TMtuning and ECS Tuning carry an FK Mk3 strut bar that is very similar and its pictured below:
















Today I ordered the ECS FK bar for $100 because I think the bar portion looks a little better then the autotech bar. Just now I remembered from a year or two ago when I picked up my last autotech bar that Autotech still had some of the strut tower caps. I just got off the phone with them and they are $25 per side. They have 47 ends left





















why have that many leftover







and why charge $50 per set when they are useless unless a nut like me calls up








Well I plan to make an old school bar out of the fK and Autotech pieces. 

Now for my Neuspeed Rear Strut bar that has been sitting in the attic for the past 3 years since I got it with a parts car. The problem that I have wrestled over the past 3 years is how it takes up so much of the useable space in the back of the Corrado. I had been thinking a lot about it recently and making it easier to remove. Last night I decided quick release pins would be the ticket on the 3 points that have hiem joints connecting to brackets bolted to the car. The third connection point has a stud welded to a bracket and then the stud threads into the bar. Fortunatly the threads for the stud are the same as the threads for the Hiem joints. Alls I'll have to do is order a spare hiem and a 4th quick release pin and have a friend weld up a spare bracket. the parts have been ordered and a friend has the bracket in route to him to duplicate. 
here is a picture of the bracket that I'll have made and the bolt that will be replaced by a quick release pin:









Here you can see I've swapped the hiem joint for fixed stud bracket:








All of the parts have been ordered and over the Christmas holiday I plan to transform my mk3 tdi Rado with new Stainless Steel H&R coilovers, Rear Neuspeed sway bar, rear neuspeed strut bar and the hybrid fk/autotech front bar. 
I also plan to install a remote oil filter setuo on the AHU since it is the worst oil filter change I've ever performed














Hell this last weekend I dropped the front cros member to make it easier/cleaner


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (G60ING)*

reverse light switch...
My reverse lights never worked since I bought the car.
Educated guess (bulbs looked good)
lead me to a DAMN $30 reverse switch (5 wire)..
but also solved the problem.
Took some pictures the other day...
Hope you don't mind if I post them, 
and any suggestions are appreciated!
Thanks!
-Brad


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Pictures are always good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But why does everyone's car always have to be so clean?? Where's those cruddy daily driven workhorses???


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*









here is my daily driven workhorse! (not a diesel yet.. but it will be soon







)
most definetly not clean either


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

hey. I'll need your expertise and input on converting a mk1 or mk2 gasser into a diesel next summer. I've got a complete na diesel engine with 5 speed tranny and would like to put it to use in any mk1 rather than have it sit in the garage. 
Hasan.


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

shaaweett! I think its going to be one of the best thing i have ever done (switch to diesel that is) lol
Good luck with your swap Hasan.. if your doing mk1 to mk1 its pretty much in and out







Mk1 chassis to mk2 engine needs the passenger motor mount.. and mk2 to mk2 is also in and out














cheers matE! lol








thats my donor car.. the po smashed her up... tore it down to that ^ and drove it around the block










_Modified by 8v-of-fury at 9:49 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## ordonez1970 (May 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

got the coil spring compressor from parts place inc. the other day
today i finally adjusted my koni struts from hard to soft setting
ride is so much better now


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ordonez1970)*

Picked up some shiny new injector nozzles from the post office.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

How hard is it to replace All the fuel lines on my 82 caddy? I wish to do this this Sunday. Also what size lines do I get. 
IF this still doesn't solve the problem of fuel restriction, Then it's the vegie solonoids gone bad.
Hasan.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I made a Injector POP tester....DIY soon to come


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I looked at mine, wishing it was drivable.


----------



## q225 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Plan to test drive the new CR TDI today. But only a test drive since I don't like the Jetta that much and would rather wait for the Rabbit.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_But why does everyone's car always have to be so clean?? Where's those cruddy daily driven workhorses???


Look closer, 
the back end is an entirely differeny color than the other sides, 
and most corners contain a fair amount of rust...
I never thought I would be insulted if my car was NOT considered a "cruddy, daily driven workhorse"
But I totally thought I qualified..
My last car was Way prettier!








Damn gassers!
-Brad


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

i straight piped my tdi today, i love the sound of the turbo spoolin all the time!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (dinopjetrovic)*

I ordered my coilovers today and picked up a set of factory roof rack cross bars yesterday for $20 (just have to get a couple of keys cut). Will be filling up the tank on the way to work tomorrow, hopefully fuel prices have dropped a little bit more from what they were the other day.


----------



## z3r03d_0ut (Nov 28, 2006)

Hit 350 miles on my current tank, and I'm not even at the half tank mark yet. Pretty good for aggressive mountain driving


----------



## project red (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (z3r03d_0ut)*

pulled the head only to discover a dropped valve. Destroyed the head and maybe the block as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Colin519 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (project red)*

I swapped old tires for semi new ones when my left drivers side tire decided to shred apart on the beltline this morning doing about 55mph.








But in about 12min i had the crap ass donuts spare on and was off to work








Then after work, i found out the spare set of tires i had, two of them were bad, and so i tossed those and had the two good ones put on the GTI rims so now my car can roll down the street again. Only cost me $94 all together.


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_
But why does everyone's car always have to be so clean?? Where's those cruddy daily driven workhorses??? 

ask & you shall receive... ive had her for about 5 months & i havent washed her once...



_Modified by DjarumSplasher at 1:53 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (DjarumSplasher)*

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vili1982 (Nov 11, 2008)

just bought a brand new front pipe for 60 bucks.
will be putting it on tomorow, hopefully it will make the golf a little quiet...


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: (vili1982)*

i colored some dummy switches & put on a badge i got off an old benz diesel...
(yes i know the badge is crooked & thet the switches are in upside down)
<center>
















</center>


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (DjarumSplasher)*

Fresh fuel filter and cabin filter.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

replaced cabin dust and pollen filter and also the air cleaner filter element.
both were a breeze.
i'd love to learn how to replace the fuel filter.....


----------



## misterwizard (Aug 7, 2008)

new battery (800 cold cranking amps of fury) a couple days ago, ordered new sachs vr6 clutch and pressure plate, stock weight g60 flywheel, throwout bearing, and all applicable bolts. i'm going back to a stock weight flywheel from the lightened one cause the wife doesn't like the shuddering. i agree with her and i didnt notice a ton of difference in acceleration with the lightened one. so i guess that's what i'm doing after christmas. woot.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (misterwizard)*

Changed my oil, and with a few tweaks to my home brew waste oil heater I kept rather warm


















_Modified by maxfax3 at 2:44 AM 12-9-2008_


----------



## misterwizard (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_Changed my oil, and with a few tweaks to my home brew waste oil heater I kept rather warm


















sweet...i love the industrial sized fan behind it...so much more efficient that way! nice work.


----------



## MOUNTAINGARAGE (Jul 17, 2006)

I ordered my new Cylinder head for the Ecodiesel....YAY!! We will be crusin soon.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Since I sold the 14" steelies, I put Exim 13" honey comb wheels on it today.


----------



## Jettage (Apr 6, 2008)

Picked it up from the shop - freshly rebuilt tranny with 3.67 final drive (ditched the 4.25's). Also new t-stat and block heater for quicker warmups = quicker veggie switchovers! Next - replace my leaking IP. Need to find a 1.6 TD IP...


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Jettage)*

got my 1.6 N/a running on a dolly. 
hasn't hardly ran in two years.. started like a trooper. Got a gas tank, battery and the rad all strapped to the engine








I was told N/a diesel's are loud with no muffler.. I didn't really notice it was too too loud being right off the mani.


----------



## Colin519 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

Now that its winter, the diesel has to be plugged in every night and every day at work if i want to start it once the temp goes down below freezing.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Pisses me off and i have to carry around 50' extension cords.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Colin519)*

Had to make an emergency repair this evening, as one of my fuel lines (fuel rail return line on the drivers side) sprung a leak. I was wondering why my fuel gauge was going down really quick. I lost about 3-6 gallons of fuel due to it I would estimate. So I stopped by an Advance store and bought a length of high pressure fuel line and installed it to get me home. I removed the sound deadener from under the hood and washed the engine bay down to help get the fuel clean off the motor. I called the dealer on my way home and hopefully will have new OEM hosed on Friday. What a day, and just think, some ***clown started to run a stop sign in front of me while I was turning (came about 3 feet from hitting me).


----------



## Redscare (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

Took mine to the snow. 
Handled like a dream.


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Redscare)*

put mine up for sale


----------



## supercute (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (homelessEM2)*

wrapped an x long coolant hose around my fuel filter & reconnected the ends one back to the radiator and the other end back to the coolant reservoir. I now have a heated fuel filter.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (supercute)*

Got some winter tires the other week.. Tried it out in the snow again last night... Great traction, don;t like the handling of a FWD in the snow.. It's put away until the white crap is gone, or until gas get's expensive again.. 

As much as I like these little diesels, I kinda like not having to deal with extnesion cords and remembering to unplug the block heater.. Or forgetting ti plug it in resulting in a cold ride to work.. Well an dcrusing in a Lincoln is kinda nice...


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Today I cleaned up a bunch of engine parts for the rebuild.


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (Cyrus #1)*

Well I guess it wasn't "today" but....
I tore my motor apart. 
Two compression rings were broken, replaced those and obviously the others (goetze set). Ring gap was in spec with new rings, that was awesome! New GTD nozzles, blocked wastegate on my T3, Metal AAZ HG, Raceware head studs, all new belts, cleaned up oily mess, new conrod bearings, etc..
I finally finished yesterday night and it started right up. I've since driven it about 30 miles and it's a dream, at 20psi it is actually quite mighty.. I was blown away. And I drive a fast car daily so that's even more impressive the little 68hp motor has really improved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by NoSurrenderAG at 8:13 AM 12-18-2008_


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (NoSurrenderAG)*

WOW...
Between yesterday at 1PM and today at 4Pm, 
I installed the Spruce Thermocouple pre-turbine.
(What a JOB!)
Also, 
New oil pan, oil feed line to Turbo, oil return from turbo (All OEM)
and of course, oil change.
That EGT is really really fast to respond.
I can see it go down 400 degrees in between shifts!
Anyone know: 
is 1450 on a full throttle pull in 4th a crazy number?
Now I can safely tune.
-Brad


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

IIRC keep it below 1400


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

turbo engines are safe up to 1600. 
Its n/a's that shouldn;t be pushed much more then 1400


----------



## masterbeavis (Feb 7, 2006)

Today I bumped my thread begging for a 40MM water pump pulley, with no offset because I threw mine away. That is what is stopping me from starting my caddy after 2+ years of sitting. 30+ cars at the junkyard netted me with nothing.








After I get it running, I get to flush the cooling system, new shifter bushings, then yank the trans for a new clutch and seals.


----------



## masterbeavis (Feb 7, 2006)

I did go back to the house and take a few pictures in the dark, does that qualify me to post in this thread??


----------



## V6R (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (masterbeavis)*

I put a train HORN and air ride, it's the sweetest thing ever, I used my coil over suspension and added the bags, ride just like my coilovers, and with snow flick of a switch and she's up, or down,, but the train horn was what I really want and the air ride was just a bonus..lol
LOVE THE HORN!!!!!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Cleaned the engine bay again from all the diesel fuel and gave the car a good bath.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (V6R)*

Train horn and Air Ride, eh?
on a Diesel, eh?

you crazy canucks....


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v-of-fury* »_turbo engines are safe up to 1600. 
Its n/a's that shouldn;t be pushed much more then 1400

Turbo diesel, 
and seems like 1350 is about what it plateaus to in 4th or 5th gear.
This gauge (or the Thermocouple) responds to the slightest throttle input instantly.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

I will be installing my Zerostart heater this coming weekend on my TDI. Not to mention setup my timer and extension cord for connecting it all up for the cold mornings.


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

Today I lightened and balanced the IM shaft.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (Cyrus #1)*

I installed a 28mm rear sway bar on the mk3 tdi Corrado. It corners 20-30 mph faster everywhere I normally drive


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

The Zerostart is installed, with the exception of an extension cord. I will be going out tomorrow to get one and a timer. I also repaired my fuel line with a new one from VW ($175 ouch - never again).


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

Filled it up today for $1.929 a gallon and squeezed 15.706 gallons into the tank by purging the tank.


----------



## sdt04419 (Jan 4, 2009)

New glowplugs, Fuel filter, Hopefully it will start in the cold now.


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (sdt04419)*

Soon to be putting this :








Into this:


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

changed the brake pads,oil,oil filter and put my 15" avus wheels back on,lol, i want some new wheels.... so bad


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_Train horn and Air Ride, eh?
on a Diesel, eh?

you crazy canucks....









Haha!! you gotta be heard up here in the great white north.. heard for miles... lol
I love train horns! lol I think i am going to put one on mine as well







!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

Taking parts to the body shop today for paint work (grill, side skirts, rear spoiler & front bumper). My Golf front fenders were ordered yesterday.


----------



## Sundie (Dec 15, 2004)

Snapped the heads off 6 of the 9 holding the water pump halves together. Joy.
Also, if he/she appears, i will smack the VW engineer who didn't catch that having to remove your IP to replace your water pump was a bad design decision.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Sundie)*

I would fault the fact that they only used a plated steel bolt in an aluminum housing. They should have used stainless steel bolts. Anytime I install a waterpump (preferably with a new housing, because I know the same thing would happen to me), I change out the bolts to stainless steel. That way you do not get the galvanic re-action.


----------



## RAM67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

After it finally started (-36 degrees) parked it in the warehouse to thaw-out. I need a block heater.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (RAM67)*

I have been using my block heater for the past two or three days. It doesn't heat the engine up to "warm and cosy" temps, but it does speed up the process. I have also vented my tank at fill up and put in 15 gallons just yesterday and am getting ~49 mpg. I will be investing in a RocketChip or similar software sometime soon.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (rhussjr)*

So though a long series of events that has reduced my fleet of 4 cars down to one I guess the Rabbit is gonna be getting abused in the snow now..
It's about 2 deg F here tonight.... Heat wave!!! THe Rabbit has been sitting since about mid november when the snow and crap started... No block heater, no cold start advance, Started like a champ!







Now if it only had heat worth a damn....


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (maxfax3)*

Removed the stock rear beam and replaced it with a GLI spec unit. I'll now have functioning E-brakes, rear discs, a built in swaybar, and bonrath poly beam bushings. I also installed SS brake lines, and Mintex red box pads. I'll post up a couple of pics of the two other projects I'm working on for "Dumpy" later. Oh yeah, I ordered a VDO Pyrometer and a TT 2.25" downpipe.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (89GLI16V)*

Finally got the last of the parts to do the exhaust..
3" Stainless DP (w/ flex) -> 3" straight pipe down the tunnel -> 2.5" Over-axle pipe w/resonator (from Techtonics) -> dump behind rear tire, all flanges are stainless V-Band. ..... Should be fun!
(Should be driving to http://www.boosteddubs.com in the next week or 2 to TIG it up!!!)
Also, cleaning up my BUS to go to the Rolex 24 hours at Daytona!!!
My only regret is that I can drive but one VW at a time..
-Brad


----------



## ixos (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got about a week's worth of info to put into this thread for my diesel! Thankfully, it can be summed up into a few sentences:
Removed old busted tranny, put new one in.
Got stalled 3-4x by lack of parts and/or tools.
Putting AUG transmission in place of AWY. Will report back on fuel mileage changes.


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (ixos)*

Today I picked up a set of kolbenschmidt .5mm oversized turbo pistons. Also got a set of IM shaft bearings. Now I just need the total seal rings to come in and the bottom end build will commence.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (Cyrus #1)*

Installed my dead pedal and pedal covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (rhussjr)*

Replaced the timing belt, water pump, rollers, etc


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Installed the Golf front end on the car that I traded with a fellow Vortexer that wanted to do a "Jolf". Will be pulling it off in the near future to paint the sheet metal and install the R32 front bumper. Don't know how long I can go with a silver front end on a white car.......


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

so you have a golf front on a jetta wagon? humm, must look different. any pics?
Hasan.


----------



## Super T (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Haha thats funny, I just did the swap to my Jetta last week. I took pics of it today


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

No pics as of yet, but if you spend some time in this thread, you will see what it will look like ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=1 ). Given, my car is white and will have an R32 front bumper on it as soon as all of my parts are painted.


----------



## Sundie (Dec 15, 2004)

This weekend was:
- finalizing and fusing of new A/C switch setup - a/c activation circuit was broken somewhere between the console and the engine bay, so ran a golf separate a/c switch with relays (and now fuses) for controlling the low speed fan and a/c interlock.
- general clean up of various "i'll try this to see if it works" wiring
- trailer hitch
- boost gauge
Boost behaviour:
- boost does not develop until ~2900. the needle might waver a bit off of 0 between 2500 and 3000, but nothing below 2500.
- max boost appears around 3300 with accelerator depressed, at 12lbs.
- being off the throttle (cruising) at 3250 (120kph), boost is around 0-2.5-5lbs, depending on downhill/level/uphill, maintaining 120kph.
- from cruising, and applying accelerator, boost maxes to 12lbs in about 1second from pressing the accelerator
Also, where i put the gauge (attached to the driver's side of the center console, right by my right knee), at night it reflects off the inside of the windshield. So i have an upside down and backwards HUD system.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Sundie)*

I haven't actually done anything to the car yet, but I have ordered a new 02M 6-speed transmission (DRW gear set), install kit, clutch and Peloquin LSD.


----------



## 8gti16valve6 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Baron VonZeppelin)*

picked up my 2001 Golf 2dr Tdi on monday, changed the oil today, while it was snowing, but under a bridge near my place... wow that sucked, so does that big cover on the underside of the car... picked it up for 6k, 130k miles, manual, and filled up on 2.51 a gallon diesel here in mass... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4XTaco (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (8gti16valve6)*

Yesterday a new battery since I found out that the stealership gave me an AF battery instead of an AG code battery for a TDI and it started dieing on me.
Today new smoked fender signals in and made a deal (hopefully) on a VAGCOM cable.
Tomorrow... maybe ordering some new headlights- hopefully.


----------



## truckinwagen (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (4XTaco)*

Test fitted my new intercooler:








(its for my TwinCharging project, to go in between the turbo and the G60 supercharger)
looks really big huh? its not as huge as it looks in the picture
Raintray Delete:








Eliminated the brake booster and installed a MC from a Buggy:








I did this to get rid of the power sucking vacuum pump, and because I like the feel of non assist brakes
Installed Disc Brakes on the rear:








no point in going fast if you cant stop too!


----------



## NotherSkiBum (Jan 17, 2009)

Swapped the grille from my 2009 JSW for a guy's GTI grille. He's in Jersey, so transit time took a while & I drove without a grille for about a week. Man, does that cool down the engine!
Pics soon.


----------



## BlackdouT (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Haven't posted on here yet, but I surf. Here goes: I installed my Kerma VNT17/22, PP520's, Tune, VR6 upgraded clutch and solid mass flywheel. Did this to have a nice balance of power and economy. All I can say is "Thank you Kerma!" The car has plenty of passing power (90-120km/h in 5 seconds in fifth) and returns 55 MPG in a mix of highway and city driving.


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (BlackdouT)*








i cut up my rust free 84 4dr bunny and raised the strut towers 2", built a set of coilovers and fabbed spherical bearing strut mounts (the last strut mounts ill every buy!)
it rides amazing. i have hieght adj. for the shock itself, spring adj. and dampening controls.
i got the coils (after much research) off an annonymous doner platform brand new for cheap. built the lower clevises and bolted the right up to the strut mounts i also built. now all thats left is to notch the frame and slap on the steelies i jus finished building. i <3 DIY


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

i have to see a pic of this^^^


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Check out the bright yellow lamps. These high beams work great.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (TDiVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDiVeeDub* »_Check out the bright yellow lamps. These high beams work great.

















are those yellow highbeams?? lemme see a pic of them off...do they shine yellow behind them???


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, they are yellow high beam bulbs. I purchased them from ECSTuning. The bulb is all yellow with a yellow power coating on the tip. They work great!!!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (TDiVeeDub)*

cleaned my intake manifold and delted the egr







then drove it like a son of a b


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (TDiVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDiVeeDub* »_Yes, they are yellow high beam bulbs. I purchased them from ECSTuning. The bulb is all yellow with a yellow power coating on the tip. They work great!!!

thanks for replying, but i meant when the car is off and you look at the bulb, does it shine yellow behind it on the chrome part of the headlight? (this is confusing for me too,lol i dont know how to word the question..haha)


----------



## 81dzlcaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

sitting awaiting a new head gasket and rebuilt injection pump. to cold to get it done this week


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (81dzlcaddy)*

Changed my Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor. My dad was proud of me because i had it changed in less then 30mins and but back together







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## katakura silk (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Head Gasket, timing belt, water pump, alternator and all new hoses... Excuse the fram filter its not mine and was changed























79 diesel rabbit.


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

I think I am going to wash my grrride today and convert my K&N back to the original paper filter. I'll post some clean pics later.


----------



## 1988 GTI 16v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Pulled the head gasket off went too put the new one on they sent me the wrong one


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (1988 GTI 16v)*

Switched my fuel lines out for Viton insert, B100 compatible lines.
$8 / Foot!!!!
But now I can run anything for ever, with no worries.

P.S. I want to see a pic of the strut tower raising thing....
Ever heard if you can do it on an A2?
(Im not seeing the room, but maybe you could get an inch or 2!)
Anything that can be done with a welder and no extra money is my kind of mod! 
-Brad <- Cheap *****!


----------



## Diesel-Dubber (Mar 12, 2008)

well i know this is a day thing but it will be any day to get the cal about my custom FMIC and 2.5'' to 3'' exhaust


----------



## misterwizard (Aug 7, 2008)

washed and waxed...what a great feeling.


----------



## homelessEM2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (misterwizard)*

put a new alternator in and then picked up an older brother to keep my rabbit company...(80 gasser)


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (homelessEM2)*

Thurs and Fri:
Installed a 3" Downpipe, 3" down the tunnel, to a 2.5" TT Over Axle (w/ res) ALL STAINLESS!
Pics to follow.
The IDI TD may be the most glorious symphony I have ever heard from an automobile.
HOORAY!!!
-Brad


----------



## NastyNate1 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Cut the the H & R springs down and lowered it about another inch. Rattle canned my steelies flat black. Drilled out the bumpers and pushed them black (still need to rattle can the bumpers too). Changed the oil. Only have had this car a week and I love it!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

i installed a set of rear disks for a total of $0 from a passat i got for free and used a set of new pads i had on a shelf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif stops great now


----------



## NoSurrenderAG (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (epjetta)*









(did wheels, 20 hours+ refinishing)


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (NoSurrenderAG)*

nice looking coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (epjetta)*

Hey guys this my first time posting here on the form... 
So back on topic...
I scanned the codes on my beetle tdi
Yeap its a beetle and its a diesel







There was never tooo mnay of them.. a few here and there but all of them are ****ty 2.0L's


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Tdotdub)*

Bought a 92 Jetta GL to rape for parts for my TD:
1) BC Racing coilovers
2) Hollow rear adjustable Autotech sway bar
3) Strut top tie bars (F&R)
4) Lower suspension support, ties in two control arms at the pivot points.
5) Good front recaros (gray velour)
6) MOMO Personal wheel
The driver's Recaro went in last night, 
next week, the whole suspension will come off and be swapped for my VMAXX coils..
What an improvement!
I miss big bumper Recaros!
The BC racing coilovers are awesomely comfortable..
Cant wait to feel the joy!
-Brad


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (NotherSkiBum)*

And sorry, but I dont want to bomb this thread with 15 pics of my new Super-Ballin exhaust, but if you want to look, heres my thread on the GTD
(for the few of you who are not yet there):
http://vwdiesel.net/phpBB/view...art=0


----------



## NastyNate1 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Rattle canned the bumpers flat black, upgraded to bolt through vent windows, replaced windshield seal, changed transmission fluid.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (NastyNate1)*

put a pin whole in my consender at my university... tapped the parking conreate doing 5 km/h our less... :S Cuz my beetle does not have the gill in the bumper and the fog lights and the rad support is broken... so my consensor was out in the open... U have to ask the last owner why it was like that lol







... It was a bummer cuz I love my ac and also everyone was looking at me like an idoit why is the front of my car coming out high pressure smoke ish looking thing.. I seen it.. I was like *insert 5 or so hungarian swear words* and just left.. and this girl was still looking at it lol


----------



## o'connor (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

changed the oil and changed oil pans due to the old one being smashed


----------



## 1988 GTI 16v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (o'connor)*

bent the valves


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (1988 GTI 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1988 GTI 16v* »_bent the valves









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and







and







and http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1988 GTI 16v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I didnt think too check them after I put the head gasket on


----------



## o'connor (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (1988 GTI 16v)*

got the tires balanced thinking that would fix my shaking issue, but no... now on to replacing strut mounts


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (o'connor)*

Lost my brakes at a redlight... YAY for a working e-brake.. Then the next stop light they worked







.. Babied it home found that the lining blew off one of the front pads... Put new pads and rotors on.. Saw my one outer CV boot has been gone for quite a while (the joint was almost dry yet the axle wasn;t clicking yet) so I slapped a new axle in there..
Since it's due for safety inspection next month I checked the rear brakes... Wheel cylinder was seeping and they were getting down.. New wheel cylinders, shoes, and drums turned... A few light bulbs while I'm at it.. Changed the oil and all the filters.. 
Feeling pretty good that I got all this stuff fixed up with no major headaches I took off to the big city (about a 50 mile drive).. Just as I was turning into where I was going the [email protected]#$ing alt light flicks on.. A little driveway diag and the alternator was crap.. (Brushes were gone, and the inner slipring was just as gone) Of course no autoparts store that is open past 6pm stocks and alternator for a 28 year old VW.. Bought and extra battery just in case(need one for the golf cart anyhow) and managed to drive it home at least... 
Cranky little bastard darn near became hausenpheffer tonight...


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

Pulled both manifolds off the head, pulled camshaft, pulled lifters, cleaned intake manifold, started cleaning head, split turbo since one half was rather limp. Might be a bad bearing.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Canadian V-Dub)*

Installed rear suspension from donor car:
-BC Racing adjustable dampening coilovers (Found out they were made in Taiwan







but they are supposed to be good.)
-28MM hollow adjustable rear sway bar (Autotech)
-EuroSport rear strut tie bar
I thought it handled well before, but this is vastly improved!
Also, clearanced the fenders to fit new found suspension travel.
(previous coilovers had no travel in the bottom of their range, these maintain all of their travel regardless of ride height!)
Also, installed new plastic shoe and rubber front thing on the seat sliders. Now you can actually operate the slider with your weight on it.
Tomorrow, I intend to go after the front suspension swap.
This stuff totally sucks when you have to swap the parts. It is like doing the job twice!
BUT,
This car is turning into a decent POS after all!
-Brad


----------



## o'connor (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

put in new rear strut mounts..... didnt help my problem


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (o'connor)*

Replaced 2 glow plugs, fixed up the cross threaded cylinder head (for the glow plug), replaced the egr valve.... Now best of all... NO Check engine light







Since I had the car it has bin on.. And now its finally off... Hey after all only have my tdi for almost a year now








Oh I almost forgot did the technical bulletin for the glow plug wire harness.


----------



## 1988 GTI 16v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Took the top half of the motor off just waiting for new valves


----------



## Lensdude (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

switched over to AMSOIL European Car Formula 5w40 in my 05 MkIV Jetta


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Lensdude)*

Darn it, 
car has not started since monday....
I have installed 4 new glow plugs, 
and all new wiring. (ala Vince Waldon's pimp your wiring DIY)
we shall see tonight if it was a glow plug issue.
-Brad


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

I bought it.







03 GLS 5spd with 79k.


----------



## katakura silk (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: (Tucci)*

I drove it for the first time out of town. 175 miles round trip. It made it! 79 diesel rabbit...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (katakura silk)*

Welded and rust repaired my battery tray....removed my bumper to test fit my GTI valance


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

crap.
the force is not with me lately...
I have installed:
$x new Bosch Duraterm's
all new wiring to glow plugs
new soleniod, 
new battery
new starter.
New schroth Quick-Fit harnesses (for VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda).
Still wont kick over.
I guess I am going for a compression test next.
-Brad


----------



## misterwizard (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (katakura silk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katakura silk* »_I drove it for the first time out of town. 175 miles round trip. It made it! 79 diesel rabbit...

i like your signature...just do it man. there's nothing like the west. my wife and i are in IL just while i work on my masters and then we're back out to washington/oregon/idaho. love it. love it.


----------



## misterwizard (Aug 7, 2008)

G60 flywheel, VR6 Sachs clutch/pressure plate, rear main seal, and throw out bearing. Glad to have that job off my to-do list. Drives great!


----------



## slowest6 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (misterwizard)*

took out the old ctn trans for a ata and new vr6 clutch. old ctn has a 3.157 r&p and ata from g60 has a 3.684.old 5th was.756 new one is a .795... should be a bit more snappyer . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif would like a passat tdi cha for it.they got the 3.94 and the .717 5th... those are a party all the way.








also just put 16x7 front and 16x9 rear black porsche club sports on her with new raceland coils overs,and a vr front lip.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (slowest6)*

pullies and a new throttle cable.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

I drove it like every day and now I am tripping out panicing about my tdi engine....
So this is what i noticed. I noticed that some was tail gating.. so I accelerated a bit faster to switch lanes. And was also scanning the rear view mirror and I noticed the car started getting white smoke (thats what it seems like. but keep in mind this was night time). And I got worried. So I started seeing when it starts to smoke. And I noticed it starts at 3200 till what ever.. Now this worries me alot cuz my dad's tdi started smoking and became worse and worse and it was the piston rings gone on them... So now I am tripping out worried and all my summer plans for this car is put on hold cuz if it becomes very bad this might be the time to forget about it and walk away















And my dads piston rings where sooo bad that when we drove the car like a grandpa ppl where pulling up and warning us how much are car smoked..
This might be the time to start looking for a replacement beetle

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

OR you could swap the head from you beetle onto the mk4 golf you have.... Or the bottom end from the golf onto your Beetle







.... just a suggestion.








Hasan.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_OR you could swap the head from you beetle onto the mk4 golf you have.... Or the bottom end from the golf onto your Beetle







.... just a suggestion.








Hasan. 

lol soo ture... But i will try to keep it from my dad that my engine is going or I will get the blame for his dieing as well.. and okay I drove it but had nothing to do with it lol... But the golf is its getting fixxed very soon... And yeah my beetle how doubts with it now.. Maybe it would be a good time to switch into my minty b3 diesel







just a thought lol


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Yuppeeyay. maybe this is what it takes to get the Minty b3Diesel on the road.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_Yuppeeyay. maybe this is what it takes to get the Minty b3Diesel on the road. 

kinda sad i still have that diesel.. I got it to drive in august.. and still driving my tdi and did not sell that b3 (not like i'm trying) and its just parked lol
Does any one know once a tdi starts smoking how long will it last? Cuz it never used to.. not even a little bit. And I donno when this started but it did


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Does the engine have alot of blowby coming out of the breather, poor fuel economy or power, hard to start? I woudl check the compression before assuming the rings are bad.. A failing turbo can cause similar problems... How many KM's are on it.. (or convert that to miles since I have a knack for screwig up conversions)


_Modified by maxfax3 at 10:19 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_Does the engine have alot of blowby coming out of the breather, poor fuel economy or power, hard to start? I woudl check the compression before assuming the rings are bad.. A failing turbo can cause similar problems... How many KM's are on it.. (or convert that to miles since I have a knack for screwig up conversions)

_Modified by maxfax3 at 10:19 PM 3-8-2009_

LOL that gave me a good laugh.. not because what questions u asked.. U asked important questions.. Well this is the first day i noticed.. the car never smoked... like u red lined the car and NOTHING. And I noticed this today first time. I donno about how much blow by i got. I will see how bad it is during the day.. But the guy behind me gave me the dirtiest look how bad the white smoke was. Well I do get poor fuel economy but I did all winter before this problem cuz i idle the car alot. SO honestly i donno. How is it on power.. I think it lost a bit over the winter but that can be I am just hungry for more. Hard start... YES like today it was 2 celcuis and it started really hard.. it used to always start hard so I kinda got used it it but fixxed it all. Now my starter started to smoke again.. Its a 2 month old one.. But seems to turn it fast never the less. SO that could be a sign.. My turbo used to stick cuz i lost power on the highway.. And when I restarted it was great.. But it has not bin doing it for half a year now.. so i douth that. As for miles... well km's but I wil tell u in miles... pretty much 190.. so not much at all.. But keep in mind I drive this car hard and I have it a year now.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

As long as it was maintained these things will usually accept a beating gracefully... (Hell isn;t that what keeps most of them running?) I'm not real well versed on the TDI but I think I would check for blowby and then the compression before getting too worried...


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_As long as it was maintained these things will usually accept a beating gracefully... (Hell isn;t that what keeps most of them running?) I'm not real well versed on the TDI but I think I would check for blowby and then the compression before getting too worried...

Okay okay i will soon as i can get my hands on a compression tester







And the reason why it got me really worried cuz it smoked NOTHING like not so long ago and now it smokes like an old ****ty mk2 diesel :S


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

It sounds like compression because without compression the motor doesn't produce enough heat to ignite the duel when compressed and it won't start. so I'd say compression. 
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

However fuel not spraying in there properly, or timing off will cause smoke, and can cause hard starting.. Oil past the rings is USUALLY bluish smoke, timing off, or coolant going where it shouldn;t is white.. 
And it sounds kinda like it was somthing that happened all of a sudden.. Normally rings start out with little puffs and get worse as they go, unless one broke or something... You may want to run this past the guys at TDIclub.com or vwdiesel.net..

MK2 diesel's don't smoke if they are turned properly and not half worn out like most of them are now days... My MK1 never so much as puffs, unless I know I'm gonna be in heavy traffic and have the fuel screw turned up


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

I will keep my eyes posted on this smoke and try to get more info on this. Thanks guys and I will keep you guys updated


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Low low low compression = my car wont start...
I got 210, 130, 150, 60...
Now to figure out what is causing this!
-Brad


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_Low low low compression = my car wont start...
I got 210, 130, 150, 60...
Now to figure out what is causing this!
-Brad

Time to pull start and drive it a bit more








As for mine.. it was NOT smoking today while driving.. But after my hard start had alot of blueish whitish smoke for 20 seconds... :S Sigh.
One thing is for sure its good that I am noticing all of this cuz if my engine is messed. I'm not sure I am willing to put that much money and time into it to get it up and running nice again.. but I will do a compression test as soon as i can.


----------



## katakura silk (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Pushed it out of the garage. 
Pushed it back into the garage after checking the weather.
I hate waiting for tool/parts


----------



## anjaloveshervw (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (katakura silk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katakura silk* »_
Pushed it back into the garage after checking the weather.


ha lucky! I dont have that luxury, mine's my daily.
I did paint her, though. sanded down her underside and rolled on herculiner to possibly inhibit some rust...


----------



## 1988 GTI 16v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (anjaloveshervw)*

Took the head apart just need too pull the valves out too see if there bent


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

A good wash, polish and sealant. Mk4 paint is hard as a rock.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tucci)*

I have a question my tdi is leaking oil due to the cracked oil pan and I added X amount of oil from this oil container i have. SO I donno how much i put in it. And its like a bit over maximum mark. how bad is that?


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

a bit over is no big deal. unless a bit you is double the size of the cross hatching







lol
it may increase your oil pressure a few psi


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v-of-fury* »_a bit over is no big deal. unless a bit you is double the size of the cross hatching







lol
it may increase your oil pressure a few psi

How about almost half an inch over







I know in a few days its going to leak down to maximum any ways but don't want it doing any damage till than. If there is something major that can happen I will drain a bit out of it.


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

dunno if its the same.. but i had a leaking 4.3L in my Astro. I constantly ran it with way more then intended oil because it drained so fast while running that I had too lol.
didnt have any adverse affects.. but it may be different in a smaller diesel engine where there a little more picky.?


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

I am starting a rebuild on my Caddy engine. It only has 94k but has been sitting for about 8 years. This is what I found when I turned the engine upside down to remove the oil pan. I heard something hit the ground. I thought maybe I left a wrench up top. I looked on the floor and found a broken head bolt.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

made my chime work.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_made my chime work.

The first thing when you buy a car is pull the relay out


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

what's a chime. and which relay?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_what's a chime. and which relay?

Chime is that sound that drives u crazy when u open your door and the key is in the car or what not. Now to pull that relay out so u never hear it again its easy.. U look in your relay box and there is ONLY one relay with a little speaker in it.. Pull it out and job done. This info applys to pre mk4.. or pre b5


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

i love the volkswagen chime.


----------



## TDiVeeDub (Jan 7, 2007)

*Wheels for your Rabbit Re: (anjaloveshervw)*

You need to buy my Corrado Speedline rims, then paint them white to match you car for a rally look.
The tires practically new. I'll post some pics today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## katakura silk (Dec 15, 2008)

Let someone else touch her...Its driving me crazy just thinking about it. She is surrounded by Cummins 4-5 times her size.


----------



## Redscare (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (katakura silk)*

Replaced glow plug fuse and she started up on the first try, after sitting for weeks. 
I have only 9.5-10 volts at the fuse and glow plug harness. What is the voltage suppose to be?
Should have been at the old skool meet.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I charged the battery, then hooked up the block heater for a few hours. then I started it. let it run for 10 mins. backed it up the drive way, tested brakes, went forward again, let it run for another 10 minutes. switched to vegie, let run for 10 mins. switch to diesel, and let run for 15 mins. it smoked a bit funny in between switches. probably because it sat since December. 
now I need to sell the steelies and the alloys I have and find something different for this summer. cut the rear bumper off, replace the plastic one for the front, and build a bigger and better vegie system in the bed. 
so... it's Alive.
Hasan.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

well drove mine today again.. and as for my smoking issue I had. well smokes here and there but not always.. sometimes less sometimes way more.. so I donno but don't really care







As long as it runs its great







Need to scan my codes again to see if any new ones came.. cuz I don't know since I always have the light on for the "glow plug wire harness"







lol


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Doing some stuff since its new too me. Oil change, and short shifter from a Audi TT.


----------



## GTi_tony (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tucci)*

No more .:R?


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

^ Your CRAZY!!!!!







The R is now a weekend warrior.


----------



## GTi_tony (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tucci* »_^ Your CRAZY!!!!!







The R is now a weekend warrior.

LOL! Damn right!
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 1988 GTI 16v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (GTi_tony)*

Removed the valves and found out that they arnt bent. Reasembled it and just waiting for a new head gasket. I found out that the one pully wasnt tightend all the way.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (1988 GTI 16v)*

Car has been down two weeks....
It just would not start in the morning, ran great the night before.
Since then: 
-New glowplugs 
-Redid glow plug wiring ala Vincent Waldon
-Checked timing, and fuel, 
-Compression test came up between 50-210 psi on each cylinder.
-Pulled the head, and sent it out to be cleaned and checked (just needed 4 exhaust guides)

Now I will pull the pistons out in a few minutes, and as long as everything looks OK, just do rings and bearings with ARP studs and a metal gasket. Should run better, and be good to lots of boost.
Also installed Recaro seats and Schroth Quick harnesses for VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda:








Wish me luck with the pistons!!
-Brad


_Modified by JettaGLi16v at 4:12 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (katakura silk)*

I put on a 3 inch turbo back exhaust


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Well still driving by beetle tdi.. until a few hours ago.. I was driving it.. it was lacking crasy power.. and than started smoking hard at the red lights. Than started stalling but was able to jump start it cuz the car was rolling. Than stalled out.. could not start it and yeah.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## galil762 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Painted my block green.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Well still driving by beetle tdi.. until a few hours ago.. I was driving it.. it was lacking crasy power.. and than started smoking hard at the red lights. Than started stalling but was able to jump start it cuz the car was rolling. Than stalled out.. could not start it and yeah.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Okay I found my problem and I officially feel like an .... aaaa.... i donno think of any insult word lol.. So my beetles problem was get this.. gasoline in the diesel gas tank. Now for the reason how it got there.. We have diesel in those red fuel containers. Now I picked one up and put 20L in an almost empty tank in my car. (they are all filled with diesel but somehow not this one ). So I was running on almost pure pure gasoline in my tdi for i donno 40 km's till it stopped.. And today I was checking everything what could it be. Than I looked through everything and was like.. I donno has to be water in the diesel fuel or something. And when I sucked most of the fuel out.. I started smelling it and was like Sh*t this is gas. So I drained it down till there was only a 1/4 tank left and filled it to the top with diesel this time lol








And it runs now







I am just sooooo happy it did no damages to my engine..
but still have like 10 percent gas in it..


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

that's ok, you can run gas in it







hehehe. 
on second note, is it hard to change the timing belt on the 1.6 NA mk1 caddy?
Hasan.


----------



## pt_08 (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

nothing yet. i just got it and am in the learning mode about it. stuff will come some


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I took the rear bumper off. 4 hours and 37 minutes. what a pain this was. I like the non bumper at the back.
next week, removing the front bumper and replacing small plastic one off mk2.
Hasan.


----------



## dsharry (Feb 18, 1999)

I had a rebuilt engine put in. My old one (147k miles & 10 years) froze on my wife on the interstate during rush hour. The engine was seized and the #1 & 4 pistons were shredded, so were the valves injectors (for #4). The 'new' engine has 103k on it and looks, starts and runs great. Somehow talked the wife into getting a new engine instead of a new car. Priceless!!


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: (dsharry)*

I kicked mine







but only tho check the tires lol. 
it gets new brakes tomorrow


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (dsharry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsharry* »_I had a rebuilt engine put in. My old one (147k miles & 10 years) froze on my wife on the interstate during rush hour. The engine was seized and the #1 & 4 pistons were shredded, so were the valves injectors (for #4). The 'new' engine has 103k on it and looks, starts and runs great. Somehow talked the wife into getting a new engine instead of a new car. Priceless!!

lol great move http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Today I was looking at a for sale air cooled beetle. and the girl I like was bugging me to know what I was doing and I showed the ad to her.. she had a mini rant.. So I said I will probably not buy it any ways. But I will check it out on the weekend i hope


----------



## katakura silk (Dec 15, 2008)

I drove my 79 on the interstate.








Went junkyarding.
It was a great day.


----------



## Turbo.Deezy (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re:*

i bought my 2002 Jetta GLS TDi about a week and a half ago (stock)
so far mostly cheap cosmetic stuff to make it my own:
-window tint
-painted calipers red
-painted wheels black
-shaved "jetta" and "tdi"
-painted VW emblems black
and today- Custom Straight pipe from the cat back
i think the next thing is going to be some used oem GLi sport springs to bring her a little lower. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

on my friends 1.8td i did:
-manual boost controller installed
-adjusted "smoke screw" 2 turns down
-clocked star wheel 2 turns down
-flipped the lobed fueling rod to highest enrichment setting
-blocked off the stock BOV
-cut off the stock muffler
-ran the car around to adjust the boost. started at 30+ psi, went down to 15psi
-intercooler is hopefully on the way then we can crank it up to 20-25psi!


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Well. I drove the truck for a week out of hibernation and all the old problems I was having with fuel are coming back. it drove fine for a week.
so. it starts up, give it throttle, rpm goes up, then just wants to die. and shuts off. wait for a pit, starts up again without problems. I took the return hose off the IP and put my thumb on it while it was running and it seems to idle ok. let go of the return outlet and it wants to die. is it fuel starvation? or bad IP. there are no leaks any where on the fuel lines. 
any ideas?
Hasan


----------



## NastyNate1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Went from N/A to turbo and built a intake and downpipe for it. This thing sounds amazing now and is actually drivable love it. Pics to come.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Drove it to work and back happily.


----------



## jethrobodean (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I just bought a 82 rabbit. 








Very solid car for coming out of the upper mid west salt belt. First things first is maintenance, check the air cleaner,










redo the non existing headliner and pillars with something flashy, (car is going to be driven by 16yo son)








new steering wheel








Found new seats, power drivers for $40 also replace the side vents with stationary ones found at the junkyard for $30








Need to replace the head gasket when it get warmer out because its leaking oil. Need to stop all drip trails. found some 15" rims to mount next week along with a new black back seat. All this done in 2wks.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

wouldn't the 15s be too big for the NA diesel mk1?


----------



## shwak23 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_Lost my brakes at a redlight... YAY for a working e-brake.. Then the next stop light they worked







.. Babied it home found that the lining blew off one of the front pads... Put new pads and rotors on.. Saw my one outer CV boot has been gone for quite a while (the joint was almost dry yet the axle wasn;t clicking yet) so I slapped a new axle in there..
Since it's due for safety inspection next month I checked the rear brakes... Wheel cylinder was seeping and they were getting down.. New wheel cylinders, shoes, and drums turned... A few light bulbs while I'm at it.. Changed the oil and all the filters.. 
Feeling pretty good that I got all this stuff fixed up with no major headaches I took off to the big city (about a 50 mile drive).. Just as I was turning into where I was going the [email protected]#$ing alt light flicks on.. A little driveway diag and the alternator was crap.. (Brushes were gone, and the inner slipring was just as gone) Of course no autoparts store that is open past 6pm stocks and alternator for a 28 year old VW.. Bought and extra battery just in case(need one for the golf cart anyhow) and managed to drive it home at least... 
Cranky little bastard darn near became hausenpheffer tonight...


Diesels don't need a battery to run... Just to start... Correct?


----------



## shwak23 (Feb 28, 2009)

Blew the headgasket... Sold it back to VW on a recall for a 1000 bucks and then bought a 1990 IDI N/A Wolfenator


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (shwak23)*

Okay so I did a very dumb thing last night with my TDI (ALH). I thought it would be a smart idea going through a water puddle that was big at an abandoned parking lot. Now I went into it.. And at the middle I was like D A M N...... water very deep here... probably around 2 feet deep... So the car stalled out. Me and my friend pulled the back of the car out of water.. Than we tried to start it.. Now it didn't start.. Long story short. I figured out that water went in the intercooler... and sucked it into the engine. Now I removed the hose to the intercooler. Water was poring out. Also water went into the engine. But me and my friend removed that as well (threw the car into 5th gear and pushed it... and it spit the water into the exhaust pipe). Than the car started with out the intercooler hose (cuz it was still dropping so i left it off so it drys out well). Now this morning I needed to run somewhere so I jumped in and drove it.. Naturally the car had to power since the intercooler hose was off.. But what I noticed was. the car was smoking like CRAZY. I toke it on the interstate (in hopes somehow something got in the exhaust and it will just burn it out). And the smoke went away.. I came back and parked it at home.. Later I drove a shop to get the intercooler hose put back so I don't need to get dirty again. And it was smoking AGAIN like crazy (and I only let the car sit on my driveway 30 min). What you think happened.
I think I blew the turbo with the cold water.. I also think now since the intercooler hose is on. It will fill the intercooler with oil and than later it will smoke even more.
BTW it still smokes with the intercooler hose on... but way less.
No I was not drunk








Help plz


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I had a TDI engine given to me that went through the same thing. The head was cracked, a rod was bent and the turbo was toast. All in all, the engine was JUNK.
Next time you see a puddle, resist the urge.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (stewardc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stewardc* »_I had a TDI engine given to me that went through the same thing. The head was cracked, a rod was bent and the turbo was toast. All in all, the engine was JUNK.
Next time you see a puddle, resist the urge.

Oh snap.... I also have a bit of messed up sound when I start the car








Some one else have any imput?


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Okay so I did a very dumb thing last night with my TDI (ALH). I thought it would be a smart idea going through a water puddle that was big at an abandoned parking lot. Now I went into it.. And at the middle I was like D A M N...... water very deep here... probably around 2 feet deep... So the car stalled out. Me and my friend pulled the back of the car out of water.. Than we tried to start it.. Now it didn't start.. Long story short. I figured out that water went in the intercooler... and sucked it into the engine. Now I removed the hose to the intercooler. Water was poring out. Also water went into the engine. But me and my friend removed that as well (threw the car into 5th gear and pushed it... and it spit the water into the exhaust pipe). Than the car started with out the intercooler hose (cuz it was still dropping so i left it off so it drys out well). Now this morning I needed to run somewhere so I jumped in and drove it.. Naturally the car had to power since the intercooler hose was off.. But what I noticed was. the car was smoking like CRAZY. I toke it on the interstate (in hopes somehow something got in the exhaust and it will just burn it out). And the smoke went away.. I came back and parked it at home.. Later I drove a shop to get the intercooler hose put back so I don't need to get dirty again. And it was smoking AGAIN like crazy (and I only let the car sit on my driveway 30 min). What you think happened.
I think I blew the turbo with the cold water.. I also think now since the intercooler hose is on. It will fill the intercooler with oil and than later it will smoke even more.
BTW it still smokes with the intercooler hose on... but way less.
No I was not drunk








Help plz
















almost any TDI on the interstate with the intercooler off will smoke.
sounds to me like you need to check the turbo, if water got into the intercooler plumbing it because air should leak out not water in, unless it sat in the lake for an extended period of time, inwhich case all fluids need changed in the car, (especially engine and transmission oils, and bleed the brakes)
might need to check boost level, compression, timing, and turbo seals.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (woofie2)*

^^ You do got a point the car was running and the intercooler has pressure in it.. So how did the water get in there. I know the car was NOT in the swapy lakeish area for long.. I drove it in







And luckly when it stalled out. It rolled out the other side







But I can asure u.. the intercooler was FULL WITH WATER








I think My turbo seal got a bit messed as water got sucked up into it.. cuz even when I put back the intercooler hose it still smokes LOTS. So my idea was I wil replace my oil... After all it needed to be done.. And we all know new oil seals better. At the same time I toke my oil pan off to replace and it looks like no moister got into it. And when I fired the car up.. It ran nice and no smoke what so ever.. But at the same time I noticed oil dripping out of the intercooler hose. So I am pretty sure the turbo got shot last night... 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

Oh but I also still have a weird metalish clunking sound since than


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I would venture a guess your turbo impeller got bent or broken trying to compress water, 
check your air filter, I am guessing it is wet, water came in next to the drivers side headlight in the air intake and filled the air intake path, made it through the impeller and into the intercooler.
All though dripping oil from the intercooler say you have a boost leak because the oil should not drip if the boost path is sealed properly.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (woofie2)*

^ yes good idea, I will check if my air filter got wet







its almost new. It should have dryed out by now but there will be water signs on it for sure. And yes I will look into that turbo thing. Want to get to the bottom of this. I need to drive my car every day at least 70kms to work and back.. And than after comes if I want to step out of the house. So yeah I need to fix it and make it run better


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Allright, 1000 km on vegie oil this year. have solve 90 percent of my fuel problems with new lines and better fuel clamps. Yuppeeeyay.
Hasan.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)in*

installed a diesel sender into my old gasser jetta








ran new lines.
installed new custom pimped out glow plug circuit, still need to mount the fuse box and 
solenoid on the driver side fender well, where the wires come out of the loom 








installed new cold start cable
removed a bunch of jankey wiring








thats about it


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)in (funnee84bunny)*

I pulled the 1Z/020 out to make way for a beefed up AHU/02A setup.
Tehe


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (89GLI16V)*

These are from Monday.... but i just happened to come across the thread.. so ya ! Still working away on it too
1.9TD Head
1.9TD Injection Pump and Lines
1.9TD Oil cooler/Filter housing
TD Diesel Filter
1.6TD Oil Pan
1.6TD T3 Turbo, Exhaust and Intake manifolds
1.6TD Oil feed and Return Lines
New gaskets and bolts 
MK3 Weighted shifter rod
Need to figure out Throttle cable... OE one doesn't fit and the Mk3 one mounts to the pedal differently 
Starting to take apart the NA
































































































Install Time !
















































Will have more photo's soon


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
Oh snap.... I also have a bit of messed up sound when I start the car








Some one else have any imput? 

Dont ever type the word "snap" after "oh" again!
Sorry, could not resist!
-Brad


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

I have been missing you guys, 
I have been laying low driving my dads 2000 Jetta 2.0 auto for a month waiting on parts to fix the Turbo Diesel Jetta.
Now I have everything, and just waiting on my headgasket from gasketstogo.com
(coming from Thailand!)
and then I assemble the motor!!!
Cant wait!
Also, 
I added another Diesel to the driveway, 
traded a 92 Jetta 1.8 for an 85 Golf NA Diesel!
both cars drove for 10 hours yesterday, and pretty much flawlessly!
Great way to brake in a new car: 5 hr road trip!
We used roadside debris to jam into parts of the shift linkage to find 5th gear again, and there are more stories, but I wont bore you here!
The interesting thing is, 
This will be my beater until I get the Jetta running again...
Much better than dad's.
Anyone want to buy a 2000 Jetta GL, 2.0, Auto, 77.000 mi, great car,
PM me!
-Brad
Pics:


















_Modified by JettaGLi16v at 3:39 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## mackamitsu (Apr 15, 2008)

bought it


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaGLi16v* »_
Dont ever type the word "snap" after "oh" again!
Sorry, could not resist!
-Brad









lol why?


----------



## riceatingrabbit (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

I washed and detailed it...
looks nice in the sun

















and, I messed around with my plotter and made this sticker for it:


----------



## Soot Spout (May 5, 2009)

cleaned her well...
(I need a 1.6 D engine sooo bad)


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Soot Spout)*

Became severely bummed when the headgasket I paid $200 for 
and waited for over a month to arrive, 
does not exactly match my old one. (that is the reason for the wait and expense)
This was a MLS gasket from Gaskets-to-go.com.... Supposedly the best way to get an MLS gasket on a mechanical head and block engine.
To make things worse, the GTD is apparently down!!!!!!
It may be fine, but it may not...
I have been waiting for over a month to assemble the motor, 
and I was as happy as I have been when I got my package from Thailand, 
and as crushed as I have been when it did not match....

Hopefully I can get this darn engine together this year!!
-Brad


_Modified by JettaGLi16v at 5:24 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Filled it with some local B100. Runs like a champ.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (Tucci)*

Repaired shift linkage on the new golf, 
and properly bolted down my new alternator!
Hooray for a running Diesel!
-Brad


----------



## 1988 GTI 16v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (JettaGLi16v)*

Its alive and shaved one of the passanger fender turn signals. I need too replace the drivers fender.


----------



## Turbo.Deezy (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (1988 GTI 16v)*

where would the load screw be located on an ALH engine ?
if it even has one
thanks


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

1500 km on Vegie this year. no problems. put some ET18 13" steelies at the back and ET 38 Steelies up front. 
Hasan.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Changed the Oil, and Turned up the BOOST


----------



## Russdshannon (May 25, 2009)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Watched a video on YouTube on how to turn off those damned "Daytime Running Lights". It took (literally) less than one minute! 
- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2002 Golf GLS TDI


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Baron VonZeppelin)*

filled in up with b20 today.


----------



## mackamitsu (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (hazw8st)*

took my daughter for a 5 hour tour


----------



## riceatingrabbit (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

i did this:








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4414217


----------



## Soot Spout (May 5, 2009)

not quite today but...
fixed 2nd gear syncro, sliders and flange seals.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (riceatingrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riceatingrabbit* »_i did this... 

how did you do that?


----------



## riceatingrabbit (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
how did you do that? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4414217


----------



## Russdshannon (May 25, 2009)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

***The Golf***
-Replaced the MAF. Back in the fast lane!








-Replaced all vacuum hoses. (Gotta be done in hot Texas weather)
-Removed, sanded, painted black, and reinstalled front and back badge.
-Replaced worn out driver's front tire.
-Washed it (Shiney!)
-Hugged it.








***The Jetta*** 
-Just Washed it


----------



## enmtx (Sep 11, 2001)

I finished my suspension refresh








Koni Coilovers


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (enmtx)*

Damn, 
that red car looks great!
I love the RS4 reps!
When are you going to lower it though?
-Brad


----------



## ny1999.5tdi (Aug 14, 2008)

i brought my 00 diesel up from the lower parking lot with intensions of driving it to work but,,,took my 03 Vr6 GLI to work instead because it wasn't raining yet,,man what a MPG difference!!! lol Love my diesel I wish it was faster !!!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (ny1999.5tdi)*

took it for the longest ride i've taken it for so far, and started yelling at the oil light when it began buzzing on the way back home.


----------



## ny1999.5tdi (Aug 14, 2008)

changed her oil and wired rear fog


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

currently replacing the vegie oil filter and new seals. bought some BMW ET13 13" exims. will put later on today or Sunday. 
Hasan


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

I installed a 2-stage boost controller and an exterior hood latch.


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (stewardc)*

Just an oil change on the 84 jetta. 
Next it'll be tinkering with the electrical on the 6.9


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I finally got the spare engine running on a skid on the floor. rad, fuel tank, fans all strapped to the skit. it needed a timing belt. Any ways, no I have a 1.6 NA and a 5 speed itching to go into a mk1. in quest of a mk1 jetta 2 door with a dead engine.








Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

AFter going through 2 owners in the last year I bought my old Frankenbunny back for $100.. It wouldn';t start, the GP fuse blew...








The interior is worse than it was when I sold it, back seat, carpet, and headliner are gone.. Actually that might have made it better.. Have no clue what I'm gonna do with it at the moment.. Maybe wait till gas prices go sky high and sell it at a nice profit.. Just like I did last year..


----------



## ny1999.5tdi (Aug 14, 2008)

just drove !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jettage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re:*

Changed out the leaking water flange on the end of the head. Played some more with the IP adjustments - still hoping to find a reduced-smoke sweet spot, but no luck. Must be an idiot. Left a message for a local VW diesel mechanic - I give up. Maybe he'll be able to dial it in.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

what's the easiest method to tighten up the diesel injectors on a 1.6NA?


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

put on the momo wheel, and cleaned her up for the first time since the diesel swap. still need to put on the lower steering column cover, so ease up on that







. but got the sub back installed as well as the tunes in general.....


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Brought another one home today.
85 Jetta GL-TboDzl. White with brown/tan interior.
Nice car that only needs some minors and some detailing.
I'll Zeppelinize it after i do some work on the Truck.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I got me a mk1 jetta plastic bumper for the caddy. still deciding whether to keep my metal bumper or push the jetta one flush in and swap it. it's the one with plate recess and dual chrome inserts.
Hasan.


----------



## stewardc (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Raised the boost to 16psi
Installed a new oil pressure gauge sender
Went for a fast tour.
Smiled a lot


----------



## Jettage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re:*

Local diesel mech. didn't know injection pumps as well as I thought he did.







Oh well, didn't spend much on the visit either. Back to screwing around with it myself. Called Giles & got further advice, made a couple of small changes - test drive tomorrow going to work!


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Jettage)*

yesterday hooked up my map light, and the day before i hooked up my glove box light. so now all my interior lights work!
also re-dyed my knee bar grey as the sunlight was turning it colors.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

pulled more Aftermarket parts off waiting on the insurance company to inspect the fire damage.
My Jetta is toast-








more pics-
http://img228.imageshack.us/ga...a.jpg
Anyone know where there is a 04-05 GLI with a blown engine or transmission?


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

flipped the license plate holder to display plate below the bumper, then raked it a bit back ward.
changed oil, oil filter and found a hole in the bed too close to the back wall on the caddy. it's seeping water into the cabin. any ideas how to plug it. JB weld?
Hasan.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

This past week i did a few things on the White 89 Jetta (daily driver).
3 bolts were gone from the a/c compressor - and the belt tension adjuster - fixed all that. Accidentally discovered the a/c system holds pressure and has no leaks. It was holding compressed air and lime green dye past year and a half.
So decided to get radiator fan working and maybe get a/c working.
Fan just had bad connection on low speed terminal blade.
Will probably have a vacuum pull done on it this week and convert it to 134a freon. Would be cool, to have cold air.
Forgot to post about another new acquirement couple of weeks ago.
Another 89 Jetta Dzl NA. Dark Blue with blue interior. Good runner with working A/C.
Going to give it a full Zeppelinization treatment, then give keys/title to my Mother. She's all excited. Her current ride averages 18mpg.
THEN - i can go through the 81 TD Truck.
Its been waiting patiently. For over a month.
Damn i need that truck to be on the Road !


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

GEEZ!!! Where do you keep finding these!?!?!? All I ever seem to stumble into is 4 door Rabbits.. Which is not a bad thing....


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

Installed a little 4psi inline Empi Fuel Pump and got my Stock A3 headunit (Heidelberg) wired in.
It's great having tunes again!!!
-AJ


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (maxfax3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxfax3* »_GEEZ!!! Where do you keep finding these!?!?!?

I don't know how to explain it Max. Year and a half ago I bought the White 89. Spent 3 months of dedicated searching to find it.
Several months later I found an 85 TD and passed it to a friend. Didn't find any others for over a year afterwards.
Fast forward to end of June this year - 5 great deals fell in my lap in a one month period ! And i even passed on what could have been #6 (an 87 Golf NA).
It was a helluva run there for a while http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Another Free Fix today on the White 89. HVAC blower only worked on 1 2 3 - nothing on 4. Blue 89 has nothing on 1 2 3 - but works on 4.
Pulled #1 Relay from Blue car, put it in White car, then White works 1 2 3 4.
Put original Relay back in White car, and all 4 speeds still work. Must have been another weak connection on a blade terminal.
Was quoted $100 to vacuum and recharge White car A/C with R-12 today.
Guy said i would have to buy another accumulator if going to convert to R134a. Which would make 134a conversion about double.
Debating on that deal ............


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

Had my diesel blow up on the goddamn freeway





























Just did a ton of work today and then this bull**** happens. Gonna check out the damage tomorrow. Shortest diesel story in the history of vortex... and the fastest way to literally throw $3500 out the window. 
-AJ


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_Had my diesel blow up ... Shortest diesel story in the history of vortex... 

awful


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

what happened? was it a rebuilt motor? just blowing up a motor is awful, but how did it happen.
Hasan.


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

Low milage TD. HG was leaking. Did the HG, swapped out the IP with a "rebuilt" one from the shop where I bought the motor from, did the waterpump b/c it was running hot on the freeway. 
The HG job was fine, everything else was fine.... IP started dumping excess fuel into #3 cylinder.
Was able to fire up the motor and have it idle OK for like 3-4 secons, then HORRIBLE noises and insta RPM climb. There was so much fuel in there... i waited 4 hours before pulling the head... and there was still a good 1/2 cup worth of fuel sittin in there








Looking to doing a slight rebuild to the head, pull the pistons and check the rods and drop in some new bearings and drop in some new rings.
This time... backing everything up with a ARP headstud kit- headbolts are scarey to torque down








-AJ


----------



## Redscare (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*

WOW! sorry to hear what happened. 
That motor is asking to be in your rabbit....








keep us updated. 
Going to have the motor rebuilt and runnning tomorrow i imagine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Redscare at 5:49 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## DRabbit82 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (Deutschbag)*

Love that orange


----------



## freehark (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

1989 Jetta diesel







Tried to start it. No crank. Been trying to find some posts about this on this forum for the past 3 days. Trying to find a relay diagram or pic so I could identify the relays. 
Originally, crank no start. No fuel in fuel filter. No power at fuel pump. Tapped on relays, cause I don't know which is which and now I have power at the fuel pump but now it won't crank. 
The starter solenoid won't click so I'm guessing the relay is bad, but again, I don't know which relay is the starter relay. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (freehark)*

Freehark - make a new thread/post/topic in the general Diesel section here.
Your topic will just get lost in the shuffle on this thread.
And a lot of folks don't view this one very often.
As for relays, the starter doesn't use one.
But your ignition switch or key switch might be bad, and could be other things too.
The fuel shut-off solenoid works off the igniton switch.
No relay for it either.
89 Dzl with A/C will have a relay in spots #1-4-5-6-8-9-11-12
The "spots" are numbered on the receptacle/box.
1 Air conditioning 
2 Open 
3 Digifant control unit (except 16-valve) 
4 Load reduction relay 
5 Low coolant level control unit or Open 
6 Emergency flashers 
7 Open 
8 Intermittent wipers 
9 Seat belt warning system control unit 
10 Fog lights 
11 Horn 
12 Glow plugs (diesel)


_Modified by Baron VonZeppelin at 6:38 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

I shut the truck off on vegie on Friday by mistake. started it after 24 hours, scared, but did it after 2 glow plug cycles. started hesitantly, but smelled like burnt pizza and it was black smoke out the tail pipe. took about 5 minutes of idle on choke to settle to normal idle on "Diesel" never doing that again.
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Hasan, try that on a day when the temp is around freezing or colder!!


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (maxfax3)*

Replace a Temp Sensor and did a "Ventectomy". Now I need to figure out my CEL keeps kicking a 16512/P0128








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4532998


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Installed an MFD2 navigation into my 09 Jetta.
Then after I entered the code wrong (twice), The headunit locked for an hour. So I figured what better way to pass an hour and a half than to drive on the freeways just to see what kind of fuel mileage I can get. LOL.
Then I got the right code and went for another drive just to test the navigation. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

NOPE I'm NEVER doing that again. I'm usually on top of switching before I shut it off for the night, but I had a lot on my mind that day and forgot the switches. next time if I forget, I'll just switch and driver up 2.5 km and drive down back to my house.
Hasan.


----------



## maxfax3 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I don;t know hoe many times I've fogotten to switch mine till I'm coming in the driveway.. I think one of these days I'm going to wire up a turbo timer to purge it just in case....


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

Put 4 new speakers in the White 89 Jetta.
Econo-route = less than $35 total for all 4 with free shipping (eBay).
Got my moneys worth, better than the old ones.
But they start distorting before 2/3 volume level.
The old ones started at about 1/2.
Damn tiny speakers can't do but so much, for so little, i guess.
Audio Pipe brand
45 watt RMS 3.5" front / 60 watt RMS 4" rear
ALSO fixed one of my license plate lights so i won't get pulled by the cops again on my next late night milkshake run.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (Baron VonZeppelin)*

I placed the order for my new TDI.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (woofie2)*

Just put in a full tank if diesel after almost 500 miles on the last tank.
I am still earning how to increase my fuel economy. Still managed 37mpg on a 60% city tank.


----------



## Baron VonZeppelin (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (woofie2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woofie2* »_I placed the order for my new TDI.

Now THAT sounds exciting.
Hard to top that act.
Way to go man !


----------



## antelope113 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (Four_Footed_Beast)*

Replaced heater core. Was not to bad with the info I got from this site.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: So... What did you do on your Diesel Today???? (antelope113)*

brought mine home
starting swapping parts from other cars onto it to fix isses i have with the car like a euro rad and things that just make life easy and trying to figure out things that were added onto it like an extra fuel pump i think


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

he I just got a 92 jetta 4 door for parts. any one needs something?


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

installed my 28mm autotech rear sway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well, I went to install my Phatbox today.
Only to find out I bought the wrong damn cable. I went through the DIY and bought the cable that was listed in there (1T0-051-592) but it is way too short. After running it through the passengers side dash, the cable ends right at the B-Pillar.
I have a feeling this cable was intended to go to the center console mounted changer or IPod adapter.
So I will be buying a new cable.
To to keep this subject on topic, I tore apart my dash and removed the radio only to reinstall it.
=^)


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fixmy59bug)*

Oh forgot about this forum. But I finished my audi 5000 s quattro diesel swap ;p fun car


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_Oh forgot about this forum. But I finished my audi 5000 s quattro diesel swap ;p fun car









Which diesel motor? Which trans? 5 cylinder turbo diesel IDI? I demand info!!!
Oh... and I did my fuel filter today @ 251k. Topped with ATF... car is running damn smooth all of a sudden (go figure..)


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pre95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pre95* »_
Which diesel motor? Which trans? 5 cylinder turbo diesel IDI? I demand info!!!
Oh... and I did my fuel filter today @ 251k. Topped with ATF... car is running damn smooth all of a sudden (go figure..)


ahahahahaha








Okay I'll tell u








I am running an 1985 Audi 5000 S diesel engine. That is a stock in line 5. And its a TD. RARE engine. I am running the 1987 Audi 5000 S quattro trans (the none turbo quattro trans). And now she is real fun, gear ratios are awsome! She is slowish to 40 but after that she is just fine. But don't worry... She WILL get faster.. Just need to get my lazy ass on the injectors... Too busy fixing other stuff. 
SO now i got my self and 87 audi 5000 S diesel quattro ahahahaha


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

took out the windshield!


----------



## Pre95 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
I am running an 1985 Audi 5000 S diesel engine. That is a stock in line 5. And its a TD. RARE engine. I am running the 1987 Audi 5000 S quattro trans (the none turbo quattro trans). And now she is real fun, gear ratios are awsome! She is slowish to 40 but after that she is just fine. But don't worry... She WILL get faster.. Just need to get my lazy ass on the injectors... Too busy fixing other stuff. 

Ahh ok, makes sense. The 1.6/9 blocks dont mate up tot he quattro trans but the I5 diesels do. I have been wanting to build a 4000 diesel quattro but without running an adapter plate on the bell housing to mate the 1.9t to a 012 quattro trans. Have a build thread running? It'd be great to see some pics!
Thread content:
euro bumpers + smoked signals & borbet type T's went on my 81

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey. I parted out a half cut mk1 caddy. it was too far gone. I've got an FF codded transmission off an 82 caddy diesel for sale. 5 speed shifted fine when removed. output shafts are 90mm. install, put new oil in it and enjoy. $150 OBO. can deliver. any one interested?
Hasan.


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

hellllllllllllllllllllllllllo!
I just recently purchased aDeezle car.
I then loved it so much, i named it what i was gonna name my first born child.
MArk Doddle Jr. 
oh and I changed the oil on my 1.6 ;p


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pre95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pre95* »_
Ahh ok, makes sense. The 1.6/9 blocks dont mate up tot he quattro trans but the I5 diesels do. I have been wanting to build a 4000 diesel quattro but without running an adapter plate on the bell housing to mate the 1.9t to a 012 quattro trans. Have a build thread running? It'd be great to see some pics!
Thread content:
euro bumpers + smoked signals & borbet type T's went on my 81

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Oh man... runs soooo nice.. I'll try to post pics soon.. Working on my audi alot. So not on vortex tooo often. BUT it was worth the swap!


----------



## jlyoung1 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Tdotdub)*

REVIVED it from near diesel demise... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Then drove it up the Peak to Peak


----------



## unidenscan (Sep 24, 2007)

Replaced the coolant temperature sensor, 15 minute job and 1/4 gallon of antifreeze.
Installed USA-SPEC iPOD adapter to the Monsoon HU.


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Any body interested in this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4635878
Hasan
905 244 7789


----------



## supercute (Dec 18, 2006)

started disassembling my 1.6 TD to get swapped into a cabriolet rolling shell. Got a good part of it done yesterday. Ended with loosening up the a/c compressor. Next onto the exhaust pipe, axles & mounts...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (supercute)*

Fired up the rebuilt 1.6 for the first time last weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Brendan


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jlyoung1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlyoung1* »_REVIVED it from near diesel demise... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Then drove it up the Peak to Peak
 Been there done that








Even got a t-shirt...


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

First mod on my '05 TDI – Installed Unitronic programing on my chip. Now has 135hp and 238lb/ft! Money well spent!


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

Took her first pictures-
Gretchen - 
















2010 Golf TDI
3-petal option 6-speed manual
Monster mats
Clear bra
30% tint


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

Fantastic!
Brendan


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

Installed my Diesel Geek Panzer skid plate with the full metal jacket option. Ahhhh.


----------



## 8gti16valve6 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: (brnsgrbr)*

drove the Golf around, just recently re sealed the oil pan, and changed the oil, Total 5w-30, great stuff!


----------



## uDraft (Nov 12, 2008)

cleaned and applied silicone to pins 1-3 on the IP connector, trying to solve severe shudder problem


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

replaced left front spindle with bearing. bearing crapped out in just one year. argh. on the plus side, I now have a hub to test if wheels will fit VWs without putting them on the car








Hasan.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

fixed the brakes a couple of days ago, and took it for a test drive today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Rolled 100k miles yesterday


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

installed my 6 speaker stereo and sub and threw on my votex roof bars and snowboard holder


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (veector)*

^ good job... U found this forum


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (Tdotdub)*

wish u good luck with this car!


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

SO. As it happens to be the way I am, I just stumbled upon a Barn find. 1978 Rabbit diesel 1.5L 4 speed manual. it's a 2 door, old dash, wolfsburg steering, wheel, single rounds, small tails, thing body moldings, and knee bar... which leads me to believe this is a Swallotail rabbit. I'll clean it up Sunday, throw out the useless stuff from it, and then... let the part out begin. body is shot, but lots of old parts to had here. I let the rain wash it a bit today, so pics will follow.
Hasan.


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

First visual mod yesterday! Blacked out the pillars between my front and rear doors. I must say it looks excellent, hopefully post photos later.


----------



## TdiSled (Nov 10, 2009)

*Installed Lift kit*

Installed a Home-Made Lift kit and on/off road tires.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4652210


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

Wished I could drive it







Ordered it some new GP's


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

took it mudding after a healthy lift


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Veector. what happened to your passat wagon?


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Hey saw you today haha, nice rabbit! 
I traded it for a decent mk3 jetta TD, the passat was just riddled with problems


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (veector)*

I went from this:








With this sizeable front wheel gap:








and rear:








To this:








to this front wheel gap:








and rear:


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

Finally have photos up of my new 05 Golf. Blacked out the pillars between the front and rear doors, and put the red TDI badge on.



_Modified by jesgag at 4:47 PM 11-22-2009_


_Modified by jesgag at 4:48 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (jesgag)*

Lifted it more


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

where did you spot me? 401?


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

I was with my buddy when he got those caps off you


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (veector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veector* »_I was with my buddy when he got those caps off you

lol yeah... we need to go to that junk yard next week








I painted my hatch in a very ghetto manner yesterday. But turned out decent... cuz its a beater..
Replaced the fuel filter... Donno why... cuz I got one for free from B3Hassen... So thought I'll throw it in any ways...
Was looking at the center caps I got.. And now really thinking on painting the rims a crazy color... Because I can








As for my audi 5000... Found out they stopped carrying my injectors I need... So maybe next week I will drop them off to get it rebuilt


----------



## B3VW Hasan (Jan 3, 2006)

Veector. that was you! thought you looked familiar. how's the Flat black jetta?
Paint your wheels bring orange, the caps, bring yellow








Hasan.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3VW Hasan* »_
Paint your wheels bring orange, the caps, bring yellow








Hasan. 

Caps stay chrome.. But the rims.. I got 3 crazy colors I am debating...


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (B3VW Hasan)*

Hah yeah its long gone just a shell in my driveway now, Ive got a gli coupe im restoring slowly at the moment. My daily is a jacked up mk3 jetta diesel


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

last of the new shifter bushings are in after my old gear selector rod broke at a weld.
yeeps


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

Wired my rear fog-lights into my breaks. Now they're 4th and 5th break lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (jesgag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesgag* »_Wired my rear fog-lights into my breaks. Now they're 4th and 5th break lights. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

interesting, planning to blind the drivers behind you eh? lmao
why rear fogs on the brake circuit?


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v-of-fury* »_
interesting, planning to blind the drivers behind you eh? lmao
why rear fogs on the brake circuit?

It's actually not much brighter, since they are fog lights, they mostly point down. I just saw a guy do it somewhere, and thought it looked cool with the two rows of lights. Plus it's an easy way to put those sockets to use.


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v-of-fury* »_
interesting, planning to blind the drivers behind you eh? lmao
why rear fogs on the brake circuit?
 More lights more redundancy, no brighter than a stock brake-light but having 5-brake-lights has to be better than just 3.


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

Took it in to get the idle rough idle checked.


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (jesgag)*

dropped my IP off with Giles for a super pump rebuild


----------



## 8v-of-fury (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (veector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veector* »_dropped my IP off with Giles for a super pump rebuild









Oooh let us know how it turns out!


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

come tuesday il let you guys know, im going for 20psi shimmed down to 16 until i get my intercooler, should be good for 120hp and 200Lb/ft


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

Cleared last nights snow off.


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (veector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veector* »_come tuesday il let you guys know, im going for 20psi shimmed down to 16 until i get my intercooler, should be good for 120hp and 200Lb/ft









Shoulda built it for 30








So much for your stock daily eh?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (burn_your_money)*

I installed a frankenstein exhaust system on my gold Golf D I bought last summer. It's a combination of parts from different A2 cars with some additional new metal here and there and a few new clamps!


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (burn_your_money)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burn_your_money* »_
Shoulda built it for 30








So much for your stock daily eh?

Yeah hahaha well one thing led to another and here i am now. Might as well do it right the first time


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (veector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veector* »_
Yeah hahaha well one thing led to another and here i am now. Might as well do it right the first time









soooo jealous







and with the results u will get... I will rebuild my good pump LOL


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

Installed my coolant heater. Super easy install, and it really helps for those -26C mornings.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (jesgag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesgag* »_Installed my coolant heater. Super easy install, and it really helps for those -26C mornings.

any diy ? link to where you bought (if online) ?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (8v-of-fury)*

Southbend stage 3 clutch, flywheel, rear main oil seal, wheel bearing kit and Lubromoly for an oil change just showed up


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Got my Giles superpump installed, stock boost for now until i get a boost gauge and intercooler but traction issues in second are now present


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (veector)*

today i went to the kitchen, looked outside, saw my TDI sitting under 6-8 inches of snow and ice, blocked by 2-3 feet of snow that fell off the roof, shook my head, and logged onto vw vortex...








having a company car is nice, but i miss my TDI everyday i dont get to drive it.


----------



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re:*









does this loook to bad?


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (drunyon00)*

^^^is that your floor pan???


----------



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Driftlover78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driftlover78* »_^^^is that your floor pan???









yes,sorry the pictures upside down. but its the pinch weld, what is your opinion about it?


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

Ordered Christmas presents for my MKVI TDI...
9W3 Bluetooth module- 
Here is what it does, not my in my TDI, yet-








VIM module for DVD playback....


----------



## 49thdiver (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: (woofie2)*

Changed the alternator on her Kubvan.


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

Gave her a much needed bath


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (jesgag)*

turned up the boost!
Soot special tonight!


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (veector)*

I'm going to try and get the stupid thing started. I chose a pretty crappy winter beater


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (drunyon00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drunyon00* »_
yes,sorry the pictures upside down. but its the pinch weld, what is your opinion about it?

It looks repairable. If you don't address it soon you are going to end up with a massive rust hole there as the salt and water has a very nice plate to accumulate.


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

Started the AAZ teardown for rebuild and swap in the GT... dunno what I'll call it. GTD?


----------



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (burn_your_money)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burn_your_money* »_
It looks repairable. If you don't address it soon you are going to end up with a massive rust hole there as the salt and water has a very nice plate to accumulate. 

im hoping so, its a car i waanna buy and i wanted to hear someone elses opinion.


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

Took it to the dealer to get a speaker replaced.


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (jesgag)*

Oil Change


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (veector)*

dusted off all the snow.


----------



## veector (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Noticed my tach stopped working over night and the battery light is on. Time for a new alt








Edit: New alt put in and problem solved, did i mention i did it outside while it was snowing










_Modified by veector at 3:03 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (veector)*

bought my first rabbit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jesgag (Oct 21, 2009)

Installed my new HID's with Valeo retrofit projectors, thanks Marksae! While the grill was out I blacked it out with electrical tape for the time being.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (jesgag)*

dusted off more snow.


----------



## tindias (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (ashleyroemk1)*

Changed the oil in my TDI and finally got a good video uploaded of my caddie. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSAcDXLiCCk


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (tindias)*

Installed new upper control arms on the S350D. Tonight it's ball joints and tie rods, maybe repack wheels bearings and install new stabilizer bar bushes / links.
Too much to do and too cold out!


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (QuantumSyncro)*

Well I did alot this week.. Went offroading and I ended up dismounting a tire.. And destroying another one...(and not to mention a rim) I did not know there was more damage at the time.. Such as an smashed oil pan, and an power steering pully.
Than 2 nights ago.. I was driving in our area going a decent speed in the snow storm. I looked over at a cop doing his paper work. And hit the center median and slide for half a km down the road out of control. I damaged a rim... And a lower control arm.
So yeah this week was not a lucky one for me.
But I replaced the pully on the power steering. I also bought a set of 13 inch rims with tires for 30 dollars. I painted them lime green since the paint was bad on them. (there only temporary lol). I replaced the lower control arm. And looks like found a replacement oil pan.
But never the less I need to find 2 rims.. Just cuz I bought another set does not mean I will no longer use the old school nice set








Oh look at how jokes/ugly the rims r lol


----------



## lifted_2.slow (3 mo ago)

Well, I see this thread is kinda gone by this point... But, I did my first ever headgasket on my alh a day ago. It went rather smooth, and the stock turbo still looks amazing after pushing 33psi for so long. I have a radiator and a lower coolant hose on the way, and I'll be doing a heater core today! I've owned this rig 4 different times... I'd say that this time around has been the worst.


----------

